# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Oklahoma River Development

## metro

Personally, I'm excited, while at the same time a little disappointed the River Redevelopment Authority might be getting to excited and making a bad decision with design work. I really wish the hotels would have to have a minimum of 6 stories at least, and can't be stucco facade. The area is prime real estate and we sure don't want to turn it into another Lower Bricktown.




By Steve Lackmeyer
Business Writer
With a major "investment along the Oklahoma River being announced today by Devon Energy, hotelier Jeff Penner can think of no better time to start construction of the first two hotels to directly face the waterway.



Details of the announcement are being kept a secret, but Penner says he has seen enough momentum along the restored river already to inspire investing $40 million on up to four hotels adjacent to a Meridian Avenue boat landing being built by the city for a boat service launching this fall.

"The river is the deciding factor we are doing this, Penner said. "If the boat ramp weren't here, we probably wouldn't be doing this.

Site preparation has already begun for a 97-room, four-story Staybridge Suites and a 143-room, six-story Holiday Inn. Penner, a partner in the venture that also includes hotelier N.G. Patel and Patriot Hospitality LLC, said negotiations are underway with franchises to build two more hotels along the stretch between the river and SW 15 just east of Meridian Avenue.

Penner said he has worked closely with Pat Downes, development director for the Oklahoma City Riverfront Redevelopment Authority, to ensure the hotels fit into long-term plans for the waterway.

"We've made major concessions we ordinarily wouldn't have, Penner said. "For example, it was important to Pat Downes that we not having parking facing the trails. And we won't ... We definitely intend to play off the river. This Holiday Inn has a lounge that sets off a patio that will overlook the Oklahoma River. Our goal is to set this in a park-like setting along the river.

Penner said he hopes restaurants will follow suit and he foresees the area becoming the west anchor for the river parks.

The site itself would ordinarily not be an ideal candidate for development. Penner's group is spending $1.2 million to remediate debris dumped on the property in previous years. Without the city's investment in the river, Penner said his group probably wouldn't have considered such an investment.

Such investment is no surprise to Ron Norick, who as mayor in 1993 convinced voters to pass the Metropolitan Area Projects that included construction of dams, trails and other amenities along a waterway that was for decades derided as an ugly ditch that needed to be mowed three times a year.

Since the MAPS improvements on the river were completed, the city has seen a wave of ensuing investment, including the Chesapeake Boathouse, the American Indian Cultural Center, a Dell office campus, announcement of three boathouses by area universities, Penner's hotels, and today's announcement by Devon Energy.

Norick also anticipates big plans are in store for the property Chesapeake Energy recently purchased along the river east of Western Avenue  which is across from the former Downtown Airpark being redeveloped by former Mayor Kirk Humphreys. Norick predicted Devon's investment will help take the river to the next stage of development.

"It's huge, Norick said. "This to me has got to be the final piece of the puzzle to the river. We have the dams, we have water impounded, we're building docks and this announcement will add the final piece to the river.

Larry Nichols, chief executive officer of downtown corporate anchor Devon Energy, said the river is a prime opportunity to continue Oklahoma City's renaissance.

"The Oklahoma River is the most exciting redevelopment project in Oklahoma City right now, Nichols said. "Enthusiasm that originated downtown through the MAPS projects is extending to the river where there is great potential for future growth. The river is an important part of our history and it remains an important aspect of our continuing development into one of the nation's great cities.

----------


## Luke

What's the major announcement by Devon today?

----------


## Pete

Wow, this Devon announcement should be very interesting.

And it sounds like it is completely separate from the CHK property and the former airport owned by Kirk Humphrey.

So, with the hotel announcement, could there be a total of 4 big development projects planned for the river??

----------


## Luke

I wonder if there is a press release from Devon regarding the time and location of this announcement?

Very interesting...

----------


## cad_poke

My money is on Devon building their new headquarters down on the river as opposed to building a new skyscraper downtown. I hope this isn't the case, but it wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## Pete

Here's a graphic from the article in the Oklahoman:

----------


## BFizzy

My sources at Devon tell me that the press conference held today @ 10:30 AM was about the following:

UPDATE: Let's just say that I won't be using my sources at Devon anymore.

Devon Energy to Form Marketing and Midstream Master Limited Partnership

OKLAHOMA CITY, July 18 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Devon Energy Corporation announced today that its board of directors has approved a plan to form a new, publicly-traded master limited partnership (MLP). The MLP will own a minority interest in Devon's U.S. onshore marketing and midstream business. This business includes natural gas gathering and processing assets located in Texas, Oklahoma, Wyoming and Montana.

Devon expects to file with the United States Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) a registration statement for the planned MLP in the third quarter of 2007. An offering of partnership units in the MLP will follow registration with the SEC.

A Devon subsidiary will serve as the general partner of the MLP, and Devon expects to own a majority of the partnership units following completion of the initial public offering. Following the offering, Devon will continue to own a majority interest in its domestic onshore marketing and midstream business.

Devon currently expects to utilize a significant portion of the proceeds from the sale of MLP units to retire debt of the parent company and to repurchase shares of its common stock. Any remaining proceeds would also be available to Devon for payment of dividends and other corporate purposes.

"The purpose of creating a master limited partnership is to allow the marketplace to more fully measure the performance and contribution of Devon's marketing and midstream business while applying the proceeds in a manner beneficial to our stockholders," commented J. Larry Nichols, chairman and chief executive officer.

This news release shall not constitute an offer to sell or the solicitation of an offer to buy securities. Any offers, solicitations or offers to buy, or any sales of securities will be made in accordance with the registration requirements of the Securities Act of 1933, as amended.

Due to limitations imposed by U.S. securities laws, Devon will not be holding a conference call to discuss the content of this release.

Devon Energy Corporation is an Oklahoma City-based independent energy company engaged in oil and gas exploration and production and is included in the S&P 500 Index.

The statements in this news release are forward-looking statements that are subject to a number of risks and uncertainties including, among other things, the risks and uncertainties that the master limited partnership will not be formed, will not complete an offering of securities, will not raise the planned amount of capital even if an offering of securities is completed, and will not be able to complete its proposed actions on the timetable indicated. Furthermore, the structure, nature, purpose, and proposed assets and liabilities of the master limited partnership may change materially from those depicted herein. No assurance can be given as to the value of the master limited partnership, the price at which its securities may trade, or whether a liquid market for those securities will develop or be maintained. In addition, Devon and the master limited partnership will be subject to the risks normally attendant to businesses in the oil and gas exploration and midstream energy industries. These and other risks are described in Devon's 10-K and 10-Q Reports and other filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Any duty to update these statements is disclaimed except as required by law.

----------


## metro

> My money is on Devon building their new headquarters down on the river as opposed to building a new skyscraper downtown. I hope this isn't the case, but it wouldn't surprise me.


I don't think they will, if they did it would be further east. Devon is pretty committed to downtown and renewing it, hence why Nichols has publicly said recently he won't consider building or moving until after Kerr McGee building is sold and hopefully others will follow. If he were to move to the river property, it would become a campus like Chesapeake. I don't think he would get a very warm reception doing that and I just don't see that happening. Hopefully it will be a mixed use development.

----------


## Pete

Devon may be in the process of acquiring the Chesapeake land on the river and planning a development there.

Tom Price from CHK was quoted as saying that they weren't interested in developing properties in downtown OKC, which is why they now only spun off the KM building, but the smaller properties and vacant land as well.

This announcement may be the final part of this property swap.  And perhaps Devon will give more information about a new downtown HQ.

----------


## SOONER8693

The Devon river announcement is up on okcbusiness.com.

----------


## Pete

Devon donates $2 million toward Oklahoma River transportation project

Former Oklahoma City Mayor Ron Norick. Photo/Mark Hancock

Stefanie Brickman
7/19/2007

Former Oklahoma City Mayor Ron Norick announced today three boats will begin cruising the Oklahoma River later this year.

Acting as the chair of the River Trust, Noricks riverside announcement included Devon Energys $2 million commitment to bring three 65-foot-long, 14-foot-wide boats  which will be called Devon Discoveries  to the Oklahoma River.

Norick listed three groups who have come together on the transportation project: the City of Oklahoma City, Central Oklahoma Transportation and Parking Authority and the River Trust.

There are three pieces: MAPS (Metropolitan Area Projects) to fund the river redevelopment, a federal piece and private dollars, Norick said.

Serving primarily as alternate transportation linking the hotels in the Interstate 40-Meridian Avenue area to Downtown Oklahoma City and the Bricktown entertainment district, the first boat will arrive in October and the second in November with the third one in Spring 2008. Scarano Boat Builders in Albany, N.Y. are constructing the vessels for $1 million each.

Norick imagines the Meridian Boat Landing area  located off SW 15th Street, east of Meridian Avenue  to develop commercially.

I look at the river the way I looked at Bricktown 10 or so years ago, Norick said. Wheres it going? I dont know, but within 10 to 15 years, I dont think we will recognize it.

Norick said the boats will begin regular 40-minute trips along three stops in spring 2008: the Meridian Boat Landing, near the stockyards and Regatta Landing. Eventually, there will be routes to the American Indian Cultural Center (which will be located on Eastern Avenue), the State Fairgrounds, the Downtown Air Park and the Dell campus.

The boats will accommodate 49 passengers and will have heat and air conditioning.

Norick said the boats will be available for private parties during the fall.



Copyrighted by Parkway Publishing LLC. Republished with permission.  From OKCBusiness.com

----------


## Luke

Summary...

Devon donating $2 million to the Oklahoma River boat project.  First of three boats to run in October.  Next one in November, then Spring '08.  The boats will be called "Devon Discoveries."  40 minute excursion with three stops from downtown to meridian.  Boats will accommodate 49 passengers and have heat and AC.  Boats cost a million each.

Cool.

Edit:  Didn't know if I should copy/paste...

----------


## Pete

BTW, if you guys didn't see this announcement, we can post OKCBusiness articles as long as we follow their guidelines.

----------


## metro

Bummer, looks like they wont' be starting in September as they originally announced earlier this year. Oh well, at least progress is being made. I hate to have to wait until next year though.

----------


## Luke

If I understand it correctly, the first boat will run this October.  I don't believe they're waiting until next year to start.

----------


## BDP

I think the private party businesses will insure success of this operation at least until legitimate attractions come online. Once there is real places to go on the river, then they might actually become a viable form of transportation for tourists and day trippers.

I'd love to use this corporate enthusiasm to get some landmark pedestrian bridges built as well. How cool would it be to light them up at night and take a cruise to view OKC's lighted bridges? I think when we often try and think of landmark attractions that could motivate tourism to OKC, we usually think in terms of size, but I think a nice series of unique bridges with cool design and lighting concepts would be unique and give Oklahoma City an instantly recognizable feature. How cool would it be to see establishing shots of our televised events showing these boats floating down the river under a light show provided by some bridges?

Our energy companies could use it as an opportunity for good will and power their sponsored bridges using different forms of alternative energy... We could have Mardi Gras and St. Patrick's Day parades on the river and dress up the bridges for the theme...

Ok, I've hi-jacked the thread enough. Carry on.

----------


## Luke

Unique... Great idea!

----------


## okclee

^^ BDP... that is an excellent idea , you should submit that idea to the Mayor's office.

----------


## Pete

I agree...  Fantastic idea, BDP.

The bridges would have to be big enough to allow for boat traffic but they are sorely needed to link the north and south side of the river.

Besides corporate sponsorships we could also get the various architecture firms and schools involved in a design competition.

----------


## okclee

The more I think of it the better this idea is. This is the most unique idea that I have heard about, in regards to some kind of landmark. 

Is there another city that has this concept??

----------


## Pete

Venice.   :Smile: 

Love, love, love this idea.

----------


## BDP

Thanks guys. I'm glad there's some enthusiasm for the concept. I really do think it could be a signature project for OKC if done the right way. Does anyone think it would make sense as a MAPS project? For some reason, I'm afraid that could water it down, but maybe MAPS could pay for some of the support, implementation, and oversight of such a project with the real design and construction dollars coming from the private community.




> Besides corporate sponsorships we could also get the various architecture firms and schools involved in a design competition.


That would be great. A company could sponsor the competition and maximize their publicity from it.

My only concern with the sponsorships is that they would end up being a series of billboards. I think there would have to be some parameters on how big, if any, any insignia could be. That way they don't try and out do each other with how big their names are and, hopefully, they would concentrate on out doing each other in design.




> Is there another city that has this concept??


Besides Venice  :Wink:  , the closest I can think of is Chicago with their bridges over the river, but most of them are very utilitarian. London... maybe sort of? Obviously lots of cities have signature bridges, but I can't think of anywhere that has a group of bridges, pedestrian or otherwise, that also serve as attractions or landmarks.

I think to really make it synonymous with Oklahoma City, scale and commitment would be important. One half-assed bridge could kind of spoil it. I don't think they have to be huge, but you'd need a handful of really special concepts to really make a mark, imo. Disneyfication would be a concern as well, but I think it could be really nice if done right.

----------


## Pete

Agree with all your points, BDP.

Like Chicago, Milwaukee has a pretty cool riverwalk with some interesting bridges, although most are older:

----------


## BDP

The Milwaukee riverwalk does look nice. Have you ever been there?




> The bridges would have to be big enough to allow for boat traffic but they are sorely needed to link the north and south side of the river.


This is true. I do know that some train tracks cross the river at ground level, so that may pretty much dictate the minimum height requirement and whatever boats the river can accommodate over its entire length.

But it would be cool if any newer bridges at least were the height of most of the current street bridges.

----------


## Luke

Man, these are great ideas....

----------


## Pete

BDP, I have been to Milwaukee several times and will be back there for a family reunion in August.

I made a long post about my visit last summer, because the city completely knocked my socks off.  I had been before, but not for several years and I've only recently developed a critical eye for urban development.  Milwaukee is a great city because it's downtown and surrounding areas stayed relatively in tact during the suburban flight of the 60's and 70's, primarily due to a good deal of quality housing and two good-sized universities (Marquette & UW-Milwaukee) in the central city.

So, when the new urbanism movement started in earnest, they didn't have to rebuild, just renovate and update.  In fact, I spent a good deal of time in what was formerly a poor Polish neighborhood where my parents grew up, and it's completely alive with artists and college students.  And my dad's old house was perfectly preserved and cared for.

I'm really looking forward to my August trip and plan to walk the better part of a full day just to see more of the neighborhoods and developments.  Like Chicago, they often have taverns and restaurants embedded in residential streets and it's fun to go in those places and chat with locals.  Very European in that regard.

If you ever get a chance to go there, you should do it.  I think it's the most underrated city in the U.S.


My original Milwaukee Thread

----------


## flintysooner

A few years ago I flew Midwest Airlines.  I still remember how well I was treated and what a nice experience it was.

----------


## SOONER8693

I too have spent some time in Milwaukee and concur, it is a very cool city. I was totally surprised the first time I went. I guess I was expecting an old run down city, but found it to be alive and superbly preserved.

----------


## BDP

> I think it's the most underrated city in the U.S.


That sounds great. Last time I was in Chicago a local told me that there were a lot of good things going on in Milwaukee and she called it their sister city. I remember thinking that Milwaukee must not be anything like I thought it was, or the Chicagoan wouldn't have talked about it that way. The funny thing is that I can't even really explain why I would have any impression of Milwaukee, let alone a bad one. It just goes to show how easily areas are labeled and how hard it is and long it takes to shake off a bad rep.

----------


## metro

> If I understand it correctly, the first boat will run this October.  I don't believe they're waiting until next year to start.


Nope, private parties can rent the boats starting this fall Oct./Nov. time however the public runs won't start until first quarter of next year.

----------


## okclee

Will there be any gambling on these boats??

----------


## metro

As far as the bridge idea goes, yeah I think it has great potential, even as a signature project for MAPS3. We've discussed this idea at length before several times. As far as other cities who have signature pedestrian bridges, yes there are several. As many have said, Milwaukee has some nice ones. Also Tacoma, Washington has Chilhuly's Bridge of Glass Chihuly Bridge of Glass .   Portland, OR and Seattle, WA also have some very nice ones.

Here is the bridge of glass:



and

----------


## John

I said it before in another thread (about I-40 relocation/const., I think) but I think it'd be great if we had Chihuly do some work on one of the bridges crossing the new interstate. Possibly the downtown exit...

----------


## metro

*Devon buys naming rights for Oklahoma River ferry* 

By Steve Lackmeyer
Business Writer

Devon Energy announced Thursday it is contributing $2 million toward the purchase of ferries for the Oklahoma River as part of a 15-year naming rights deal.

Former Mayor Ron Norick, chairman of the Oklahoma City Riverfront Redevelopment Authority, called the deal a vital step toward starting river transit in the spring.

"Without Devon's commitment, we couldn't have purchased a third boat or fund a maintenance facility that is being designed as we speak, Norick said. "The seven-mile Oklahoma River represents a new frontier for the city. The growing vision for the river's future has sparked a great deal of excitement, and through Devon's support, we are adding a transportation element that will bring it all together.

The custom-designed river ferries are being manufactured by Albany, N.Y.-based Scarano Boat Builders, and the first vessel is expected to arrive by late October. A second boat will arrive in November, but service is to be limited to excursions until a third boat arrives in April.

At that time, Norick said, the city will begin daily river transit between the Meridian Avenue hotel corridor and downtown. The 65-foot ferries will carry up to 49 people, and will include enclosed areas with heat, air conditioning and flat screen televisions. 


Dramatic views'
Norick predicted the ferries will be a hit with locals and visitors, and will be used by local companies seeking to recruit employees.
"I've been down the river at day and night, and there are some pretty dramatic views, Norick said. "It's something you don't get to see anywhere else. And the downtown skyline is something to see at night.

Rhonda Hooper, vice chairman of the visitors and convention commission at the Greater Oklahoma City Chamber, said the ferries will link group travel  a lot of it based along Meridian Avenue with 37 percent of the city's hotel rooms  to destinations downtown.

"This will further energize tourism in Oklahoma City, Hooper said. "It will connect three hubs of visitor activity in Oklahoma City ... this will help us deliver on our promise that Oklahoma City is a fun, family-friendly destination.


It started with MAPS
Norick reminded a crowd of developers and civic leaders that the Oklahoma River once was derided as a ditch that needed to be mowed three times a year. The waterway was restored as part of the 1993 Metropolitan Area Projects, which provided $39 million in local funding and secured $15 million in federal funding for the river.
The project built three dams, fishing docks and 14 miles of trails between downtown and Meridian Avenue. 

"This, to me, is the final piece of the puzzle for the river, Norick said. "We have dams and water impounded. We're building docks for fishing ... it just adds a vital piece to the river. And people driving on bridges over this river will see these boats  they're just so big, they're huge.

Norick said the Devon naming deal was critical to a successful launch of the river boats, which would otherwise have been limited to strict transit with longer waits and no allowance for private charters.


Roar of bulldozers
Thursday's announcement coincides with a flurry of development under way along the river. Just to the west of the ceremonies, roaring bulldozers could be heard preparing the south shore for construction of up to four hotels. Similar work is under way at the easternmost end of the waterway, where a $100 million American Indian Cultural Center is being built at Eastern Avenue.
Oklahoma City University, the University of Oklahoma and the University of Central Oklahoma have plans to build boathouses near the landmark Chesapeake Boathouse at the river's Regatta Park.

Devon Energy Chief Executive Officer Larry Nichols acknowledged the investment is a gamble  but one he thinks is worthwhile considering the city's recent track record with downtown, the Oklahoma Health Center and Bricktown. He predicted the river will dramatically transform during the next decade.

"Today, it is mostly weeds and bulldozers, but that will change, Nichols said. 

"The thing that will link it all together will be these river boats. It will provide Oklahoma City something that is unique. ... It will give tourists and conventions another reason to come here. It will give Oklahoma City a special ambiance.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> which will be called Devon Discoveries


I guess that is the price of corporate sponsorship.

----------


## Luke

Heck, they could change _my_ name to Devon if they gave me $2 million!

----------


## Clock4869

> I said it before in another thread (about I-40 relocation/const., I think) but I think it'd be great if we had Chihuly do some work on one of the bridges crossing the new interstate. Possibly the downtown exit...



Yes that would be great... Until it hailed...    :Smile: 

but i agree something and somewhat weatherproof would be a great idea

----------


## betts

There's a story today on the downtown airpark in okcbusiness.com.  Below is a quote. 

OKCBusiness - Oklahoma City Business News

"While Triangle Development and MidTown developer Greg Banta have projects underway to take the fabric of what was a community at one time and piece it back together, albeit on a smaller scale, Humphreys Real Estate Investments is taking that vision and preparing to apply it to an 81-acre site known as Downtown Airpark.

The group purchased the site for $7.2 million in November 2006.

The old way of doing things is what were trying to get back to, said Kirk Humphreys, a Heritage Hills resident. Our land planning, in not just Oklahoma City but in suburban America, has basically taken the different types of land use over 60 years and segregated them. You have retail over there, apartments over there, single family over there and office over here. And what we want to do is jumble it all back together just like it used to be.

We have not seen it here of this size, Humphreys continued. Oklahoma City, literally, has never seen anything like what we have in mind.

What hes got in mind is building a mixed-use community that would boast a hotel, restaurants, entertainment, retail, office, residential, even a town square  all within this walkable community."

----------


## Pete

I love that OKC now has several local developers (Humphreys, Banta, McDermid) that really are embracing urbanism and community building.

Hopefully we'll see more from them and less from Hogan, Henderson and others that merely want to slightly tweak suburban concepts and put them in the middle of town.

----------


## Easy180

Little off topic but a few of us went riding along the Oklahoma river over the weekend...Very nice paved trail and preferred it over riding at Hefner w/ half a billion others

Only thing is with the wind out of the west we hit a decent sized area were you got to enjoy the smells of the stockyards...Just guessing it was the stockyards since it smelled like we were riding around with elephants nearby

----------


## okclee

^^ when you say "riding" , are we talking bicycles or motorcycles??

----------


## metro

or horseback, I've seen some of those out there as well.

----------


## Easy180

Our Treks...Wife somehow talked me into getting up early, packing the bikes and then freakin exercising for an hour or so on a Saturday morning

Just ain't right

----------


## CrimsonOberon

There are so many excellent ideas for the river that it is hard to fathom it all.  I'll be there on the first day that the American Indian Cultural Center opens.  I also look forward to traveling on the boats when they're ready to run.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Our Treks...Wife somehow talked me into getting up early, packing the bikes and then freakin exercising for an hour or so on a Saturday morning
> 
> Just ain't right


Did you tell her not to wear "those" pants in public or something?  :Ohno: 

I mean REALLY...That's obscene! Exercise? On a SATURDAY?  :Laughing At:

----------


## Nuclear_2525

> roaring bulldozers could be heard preparing the south shore for construction of up to four hotels.



Does anyone know what kind of hotels?  HOPEFULLY this doesn't mean holiday inn express, la quinta, hampton inn, and best western.  Surely the city wouldn't approve this kind of hotel development for the river...

----------


## brianinok

Nuclear, please see this information in the first post of this thread.  Staybridge Suites is not full service, but the Holiday Inn is.  So you are 1 for 2 so far.  I would be happy with that rate on the final two still to be announced.




> Site preparation has already begun for a 97-room, four-story Staybridge Suites and a 143-room, six-story Holiday Inn. Penner, a partner in the venture that also includes hotelier N.G. Patel and Patriot Hospitality LLC, said negotiations are underway with franchises to build two more hotels along the stretch between the river and SW 15 just east of Meridian Avenue.

----------


## Nuclear_2525

ok so i guess my next question would be what types of restrictions are there on these hotels as far as quality of development?  Is this going to be another argument for stucco or are they going to have some character...something that would fit in with what Humphrey's is planning and what is envisioned for the river?

----------


## brianinok

Considering this is roughly at I-40 and Meridian, and not anywhere near downtown or the downtown airpark (Humphreys place), I would figure character in the construction will be MIA.

----------


## betts

But the Holiday Inn developer did say the parking would be in the rear/south and they are going to have a courtyard or outdoor garden area fronting on the river.  So perhaps even down in the Meridian area, there's going to be some attempt to make things more aesthetic.

----------


## Watson410

Does anyone know if they're doin any cleaning up on the river near the hotels their building on Meridian?

----------


## bombermwc

They dredged it out like 2 years ago to widen the "banks". As for actual river work...nothing. Right now it looks like they are clearing out the debris that was burried on the hotel sites off of 15th. It's been months and months of dirt work and no real building yet....there's so much scrap concrete in that dirt it's crazy!

----------


## Nixon7

A friend of mine informed me of what Dallas is doing with the Trinity River by downtown....for a comparison, check it out....

vision plan map area 2

We need a bridge like this!!!....

Trinity River Corridor Project, Dallas, Texas

----------


## kevinpate

nice, but I'd rather see us with a bridge that made our neighbors to the south wish they had it ... be a nice change of pace it would

----------


## metro

Here's an update on the Staybridge Suites / Holiday Inn they're building on the Oklahoma River just east of Meridian off SW 15th. The last pic is a pic of the entrance sign to the river park just next to the hotels.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I like the signage...I doubt the hotel will be anything to write home about.

----------


## metro

*New boathouses planned for river*
The Journal Record
March 12, 2008 

OKLAHOMA CITY –The Chesapeake Boathouse on the Oklahoma River is set to have some new neighbors.

Mike Knopp, executive director of the Oklahoma City Boathouse Foundation, a non-profit community foundation that operates the Chesapeake Boathouse, said plans are in the works for four new boathouses and numerous improvements in the area.

The $3.5 million Chesapeake Boathouse sits on the north shore of the river just south of Bricktown and opened in 2006. Knopp said a master plan being put together now calls for boathouses for Oklahoma City University, the University of Central Oklahoma and University of Oklahoma. The user for the fourth proposed boathouse has not yet been determined. “These aren’t just big ideas,” Knopp said. “These are going to happen; we’re just looking at the logistics of getting it started.”

The $10 million OCU boathouse is set to begin construction by the end of the year. Knopp said he could not attach a specific price tag, or timeline, to the overall project, which is being dubbed Boathouse Row.

The area will get national exposure next month, however, when Oklahoma City hosts the 2008 U.S. Olympic trials for canoes and kayaks. Knopp said the event will bring 80 of the top canoe and kayak athletes in the United States along with perhaps thousands of spectators.T he increased traffic in the area will likely also benefit Bricktown. “A lot of people don’t realize how close we are to Bricktown,” Knopp said. “We’re just around the corner.”

Jim Cowan, executive director of the Bricktown Association, said as the river has developed and hosted events, it has brought more business to Bricktown. He said it is similar to events at the neighboring Ford Center and Cox Business Services Convention Center that spill out participants and spectators into Bricktown. “Now we just feel like the Bricktown and the river are merging,” Cowan said. “As different events go on down there we need to work together.”Cowan said more activities on the river will also spur growth in Bricktown to keep those who are attending events at the river fed and entertained.“We have to be so much more than a street with restaurants,” Cowan said.


Along with the planned boathouses, Knopp said the area along the river could shape up as an entertainment destination of its own that could compliment, and be an extension of Bricktown. “What we’re trying to do is position the river as another venue in Oklahoma City,” he said.

One of the potential projects on the river could be an extension of UCO’s Jazz Lab in Edmond in the UCO boathouse facility. There is also the potential for a privately funded event facility with seating for up to 600. The design of the new boathouses will complement the sleek look of the Chesapeake Boathouse. And while all will have some similar elements and design, each will have its own unique feel.

Knopp said the foundation is gearing up now for the Olympic trials next month, and as a well to further highlight the river and form an ongoing relationship with the Olympic committee.“The reason we’re doing this is we have real potential and we’ve established viability for the venue,” Knopp said.


Members of the Chesapeake Juniors unload at the Chesapeake Boathouse in Oklahoma City on Tuesday upon returning from a regatta in Austin, Texas. Photo by Jennifer Pitts.

----------


## Pete

Very exciting stuff!  So very much potential down there.  I especially liked this bit:




> One of the potential projects on the river could be an extension of UCO’s Jazz Lab in Edmond in the UCO boathouse facility. There is also the potential for a privately funded event facility with seating for up to 600.


And $10 million for the OCU boathouse when the CHK one only cost $3.5 million?  Wow, that should be some structure.

----------


## jbrown84

The area just north of there I REALLY HOPE gets turned into a park.  It already has some  great, mature trees, and most of the dilapidated homes have already been torn down.  They would just need to remove the streets and add pathways and it would be a nice little park.  It doesn't need any fancy monuments really, just some paths and benches.

----------


## Pete

Almost all that property -- 77 different parcels -- is owned by Walnut Grove Investments, aka Bill Canfield of The Hill fame.

I'm sure he's planning another housing development but I hope he'll clean it up in the short term.

----------


## jbrown84

GREAT.

He will rip down every single hundred year old tree.

----------


## JWil

I know I'm fighting a losing battle here... but I despise new comments in ancient threads that are only loosely related to each other. Just sayin.  :Smile:

----------


## BG918

> I think the private party businesses will insure success of this operation at least until legitimate attractions come online. Once there is real places to go on the river, then they might actually become a viable form of transportation for tourists and day trippers.
> 
> I'd love to use this corporate enthusiasm to get some landmark pedestrian bridges built as well. How cool would it be to light them up at night and take a cruise to view OKC's lighted bridges? I think when we often try and think of landmark attractions that could motivate tourism to OKC, we usually think in terms of size, but I think a nice series of unique bridges with cool design and lighting concepts would be unique and give Oklahoma City an instantly recognizable feature. How cool would it be to see establishing shots of our televised events showing these boats floating down the river under a light show provided by some bridges?
> 
> Our energy companies could use it as an opportunity for good will and power their sponsored bridges using different forms of alternative energy... We could have Mardi Gras and St. Patrick's Day parades on the river and dress up the bridges for the theme...
> 
> Ok, I've hi-jacked the thread enough. Carry on.


I love that idea.  There won't be much to see along the river as it is now, but some cool nighttime lighting like what they have on the Lincoln bridge would be awesome on all of the bridges.  It would be a unique attraction to take the OKC riverboat to see the lighted bridges at night.

Also we need to really encourage continuing the landscape the banks.  I know they are working on it but with all this rain it would've been good to plant more.  "Softening" the banks should be a priority, where the rocks are sloped more gently and plants and trees are planted amidst them.  Right now it looks too much like a large drainage ditch.  Something similar to the banks of Austin's Town Lake would be nice:

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Beautiful...and we can do that.

----------


## sroberts24

not only can we do that, i think what is planned will exceed that for sure.... at least i hope so!

----------


## mmonroe

Man, have you guys seen the river today, it's high tide for sure.

----------


## CCOKC

I haven't seen the river today but was just wondering if this will affect the Olympic trials set for next week.

----------


## mmonroe

I'm sure we can talk to Canton lake on closing their locks, and then release the ones on the river on the far east to control the levels.

----------


## Watson410

I hate it when it rains!! It always turns the river muddy looking... Damn red clay!!! It for sure doesn't look good for an olympic event.

----------


## mmonroe

Maybe we should take the name from the Red River and change from Oklahoma River to Red River.

----------


## BG918

Yeah it will take awhile for the river to clear up after this big rain.  I was driving over Lake Thunderbird earlier today, a lake notorious for its red color, and it was redder than ever and very high.  In fact all of the beaches were underwater from what I could see.

----------


## Nixon7

> Maybe we should take the name from the Red River and change from Oklahoma River to Red River.


Nah that would be too far out of the comfort zone!  It's the Oklahoma River, in Oklahoma County, in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma!   :Dizzy:

----------


## mmonroe

Boy, we sure love "Oklahoma".

----------


## Saberman

Is this a great place or what?

----------


## mmonroe

Well, i'm no Galen Culver.

----------


## kevinpate

Gets one to thinking, as we only renamed a few mile stretch of the North Canadian, I wonder why they didn't just rename that little stretch of water the Oklahoma City river ... was the sign too small for the extra letters or what?

----------


## jbrown84

> Maybe we should take the name from the Red River and change from Oklahoma River to Red River.


The Red River is red _all the time_.

----------


## mmonroe

Imagine that.

----------


## BG918

Anyone know if there is any plan in place to extend the "lake" created by the dams in the Oklahoma River?  Further east to NE 23rd?  That is definitely a more scenic area, and the river could be twice as wide there.  I would keep a boat in there if it was navigable from Meridian to Sooner Rd...

----------


## mmonroe

Sooner Road... yes, why does the river stop pretty much a little ways after Easter/MLK as far as water levels go?  Too industrial?  There is a lot of potential land opportunities and open space there... would help out the eastern side for sure, and help with Indian Museum....

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I have thought about the same thing myself and I did a sketch awhile back. Why not connect Eagle Lake in Del City with the River to make a larger portion of the river that could be used for other water events, like wakeboarding, skiiing, etc. competions?



NOTE: the lake is the current width of the Oklahoma River in the bottom left corner.

----------


## jbrown84

> Sooner Road... yes, why does the river stop pretty much a little ways after Easter/MLK as far as water levels go?  Too industrial?  There is a lot of potential land opportunities and open space there... would help out the eastern side for sure, and help with Indian Museum....


The water is still dammed up at the American Indian Cultural Center site.

I like Cuatro's plan.  Did you submit that for Maps 3?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Yes.

----------


## BG918

Great plan!  I like the idea of connecting the river  to the existing lake in Del City creating a much larger "lake" with boating, water skiing, and wakeboarding possibilities.  I would move the dam a little closer to NE 23rd though to take advantage of that space where the flood plain is wide enough, maybe even reroute NE 23rd over the dam?  I like the idea of making NE 10th a signature bridge, that and NE 4th would be good connections to downtown.  It would be a very visible "natural" feature that people would see on both I-40 and I-35.  It would be nice to see the jogging/biking trails extended to this area as well.

I want to see it happen, this SHOULD be part of the Oklahoma River master plan!

----------


## Saberman

Del City could also get rid of the ugly industrial area along Reno between the river and Sunnylane.

Trails could also connect, with exist and new OKC trails, to Del City parks and even MWC.  Lake Hefner to MWC to Draper to Thunderbird to Norman, the possibilities are endless.

----------


## mmonroe

I love you guys, lol.  

I love the idea CuatrodeMayo.  Anything we can do to help back this idea, or at least show there are more people interested in it other than just you.  I would like to back it to.

----------


## Nawfside OKC

> I love you guys, lol.  
> 
> I love the idea CuatrodeMayo.  Anything we can do to help back this idea, or at least show there are more people interested in it other than just you.  I would like to back it to.


me too. I never thought of that Cuatrode .Very nice idea,maybe even a little small stretch of it could have sand.

----------


## BG918

> Del City could also get rid of the ugly industrial area along Reno between the river and Sunnylane.
> 
> Trails could also connect, with exist and new OKC trails, to Del City parks and even MWC.  Lake Hefner to MWC to Draper to Thunderbird to Norman, the possibilities are endless.


I know there is eventually plans to extend the jogging/biking trail in Norman (Legacy Trail) north from where it ends at Robinson up to I believe Tecumseh or Indian Hills Rd. along the tracks.  It would be cool to see Moore get involved and then connect to the trail on their part of the tracks, and then see OKC do the same finally connecting this trail to the great system we now have along the banks of the Okla. River, and then eventually further east.  That would be an awesome network of trails and really set OKC apart.

----------


## kevinpate

could make for some interesting times indeed.  Nice idea CuatrodeMayo.

----------


## sroberts24

this is a lil off the current topic but i was driving by the boat house the other day looking at the I-40 progress and the boat hows and what not, i wasn't sure when the new boat houses are to begin being built and where exactly.... there is some construction going on just east of the ches. boat house not sure if that is just dirt being moved for I-40 for some reason or if its maybe boathouse work.....

anybody know anything about this?

----------


## kevinpate

the relocation of I-40 passes to the north of the CP boathouse, in between it and the south end of the BT canal.

----------


## sroberts24

i knnow where I-40 goes i was wondering where exactly the boathouses were goin and if they had started or plan on starting anytime soon

----------


## Watson410

The OCU boathouse is going just east of the CBH, on the other side of Lincoln. I think i read something about them starting construction this fall, don't hold me to that though.

----------


## dalelakin

> i knnow where I-40 goes i was wondering where exactly the boathouses were goin and if they had started or plan on starting anytime soon


Pete found some great info clik here

----------


## JLCinOKC

Devon Energy to help fund boathouse for OCU | NewsOK.com

By The Associated Press

Devon Energy Corp. has pledged $5 million to complete the construction of a boathouse on the Oklahoma River that will house Oklahoma City University's rowing teams.

The Devon Boathouse will join the Chesapeake Boathouse and planned boathouses for the University of Oklahoma and the University of Central Oklahoma along the river near downtown Oklahoma City.

The $10 million Devon Boathouse should be completed by the fall of 2009. It will include a training center, indoor seating with views of the regatta finish line and an outdoor performing arts area. OCU's varsity rowing and sculling programs also will store its boats there.

OCU has hosted the Head of the Oklahoma Regatta in recent years and the river has developed into a top regatta venue.

----------


## Pete

I love how Devon & CHK seem to be trying to one-up each other not only in boathouses, but in corporate HQ's and civic boosterism.

$10 million is more than twice what CHK's cost.

----------


## mmonroe

I love the friendly competition.  Makes OKC look good when you have corps footing bills on projects and not costing us a dime.

----------


## metro

Pete, funny you mention that, I had an interesting conversation with "some influential people" that Devon tries hard to one up Chesapeake when it comes to downtown/river. Chesapeake even though suburban, got a several years headstart when it comes to the river development. Devon fought back with sponsoring the river taxis and now this OCU boathouse. Glad to see them battling it out while the oil economy is good. Keep it coming, my prediction is that this won't be the last major sponsorship with downtown/river development we'll see from them.

----------


## warreng88

It's funny, I heard about this on Saturday but the person I got the info told me not to say anything. i think it is great how things are developing down there and I hope there are a couple of more Oklahoma companies that will sponsor the UCO and OU boathouses (Sonic boathouse anyone?)

----------


## John

So we'll have the Chesapeake (General Purpose) Boathouse, Devon (OCU) Boathouse, Aubrey McClendon (OU) Boathouse, what's next? The Larry Nichols (UCO) Boathouse?  :Big Grin:

----------


## solitude

> So we'll have the Chesapeake (General Purpose) Boathouse, Devon (OCU) Boathouse, Aubrey McClendon (OU) Boathouse, what's next? The Larry Nichols (UCO) Boathouse?


The Bennett Boathouse. But, of course, he'll need public financing.

----------


## Pete

Clay Bennett has already pledged $1 million toward the OU boathouse.

----------


## mmonroe

Man it must be nice to throw that kind of money around and not worry about it...

----------


## LMac11

Does anyone know what the colored lights under the new bridge next to the Rowing Center are for?
Thanks.

----------


## mmonroe

new bridge?

----------


## kevinpate

Lights are to give folks a reason to look at bridge supports at night ... rather pretty compared to the alternative really

----------


## soonerfan21

my understanding (in addition to the pretty reason) is that the bridge was lighted to help the rowers for the "OGE Night Sprints."  helps them differentiate the bridge posts during the race.  

they are amazing - I think it is the Color Kinetics type that is programmable for probably a million formations.  very forward thinking IMO.

----------


## Nawfside OKC

Hey guys im here stationed in Florida can yall give me a update on the Oklahoma River . For example that cool boathouse rendering how is that coming along and what happen to the river boats that trolley up and down the river has that started yet ?

----------


## jbrown84

The riverboats have started.  The boathouses have not.

----------


## Nawfside OKC

^ have you  or anyone else rode them yet I was thinking it  must have been quite a "trip" on the 4th of July.


what's the prices of a trip and where does it orignate and stop ? this is one of the first things i plan on doing when i get back to the "Big Town"

----------


## jbrown84

I rode them.  They did do a special 4th of July trip and sold out I heard.  Normally they only run the "public" cruises in the daytime, with private outings in the evening.  I think it was $10 or $15 for one way.  What we did was ride from Regatta Park near Bricktown to the Meridian Landing.  After eating lunch at Golden Palace, we got on the trolley for a free ride back to Regatta Park.  Just make sure you get on a trolley that's headed BACK that way, not on it's way FROM there to loop around to all the Meridian hotels.

----------


## FritterGirl

Nawfside,

Here is a link to their website, which gives you information on their individual cruises, times of departure and fares.  I know they are working on putting together several "themed" cruises as part of an educational element about Oklahoma and Oklahoma City.

You can check everything out here: Oklahoma River Cruises

----------


## metro

Here are the two new hotels going up on the river at Meridian Landing. I snapped these quick pics from my phone on Friday night:

----------


## Architect2010

Hey Metro. Do you know how close these hotels butt up to the river? I know this portion of the Oklahoma Rvr isn't doesn't have that ugly rocking on both sides. It looks like a river. Don't they have plans to landscape it?

----------


## jbrown84

They are within 30 feet of the river and there is no parking between the river and the building.  They will probably put the pool area there.

----------


## bretthexum

Meridian landing - where is that?

----------


## metro

Just about a block or two east of Meridian on SW 15th. It's a new riverpark area/ where they load/unload the new river cruiser boats and where these two hotels are going up as well.

----------


## Nawfside OKC

> Nawfside,
> 
> Here is a link to their website, which gives you information on their individual cruises, times of departure and fares.  I know they are working on putting together several "themed" cruises as part of an educational element about Oklahoma and Oklahoma City.
> 
> You can check everything out here: Oklahoma River Cruises


thanks for the link maam they have nicely priced rates.On the website it said no swimming or diving off the vessel (man I was kinda planning on doing that ) yeah rite

----------


## ourulz2000

By 2014, we should have these landmarks on the Oklahoma River. Great places for OKC vacationers to visit: 

1. Native American Cultural Museum
2. Ferris Wheel
3. Chesapeake Boat Finish Line Tower

What else?

----------


## onthestrip

Doubt we see #2 by then.  Could be wrong, but the economy better start improving a little quicker for Humphreys to start that development.

----------


## possumfritter

A Ferris Wheel? R U kidding me? And it's Kirk Humphrey's baby?

----------


## Kerry

> A Ferris Wheel? R U kidding me? And it's Kirk Humphrey's baby?


He bought the Ferris Wheel that was at Santa Monica Pier in California.  The plan was/is to erect it on the south side of the river at the old downtown airpark as part of a larger development.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,354121,00.html




> SANTA MONICA, Calif. —  Round and round it will go, but where it finally ends up no one knows.
> 
> The new owner of the Santa Monica Pier's Ferris wheel said he plans to resurrect the attraction in Oklahoma City, though he's not sure exactly where. Grant Humphreys plunked down $132,400 for the ride in a 10-day eBay auction, beating out five others in a bidding war that went back and forth through 35 offers.

----------


## possumfritter

Man, I haven't been out to the Santa Monica Pier since the 70's. I have got to go check this out. Thanks for the info!

Well, if Grant Humphreys has that kind of pocket change (132k) to buy a Ferris Wheel on e-bay, then I am sure he must have some spare change laying around to clean up his vacant lots out here in NW OKC!

----------


## possumfritter

Kerry,

Since you knew that about the Ferris Wheel, can you answer this one for me, please (totally off topic)?

Humphreys Realty has several parcels out here on Council between Hefner and NW122 just a toads spit away from land owned by Putnam City School District. There has been a rumor going around these parts for a few years that this property will become the new Hefner Middle School...when the school district comes up with the money to purchase the property from Humphreys.

Any truth to all that?

 :Backtotopic:

----------


## Kerry

> Kerry,
> 
> Since you knew that about the Ferris Wheel, can you answer this one for me, please (totally off topic)?
> 
> Humphreys Realty has several parcels out here on Council between Hefner and NW122 just a toads spit away from land owned by Putnam City School District. There has been a rumor going around these parts for a few years that this property will become the new Hefner Middle School...when the school district comes up with the money to purchase the property from Humphreys.
> 
> Any truth to all that?




I have no idea.  I only knew about the Ferris Wheel from OKCTalk and the newspaper.  There are several Humphreys' on this site so maybe one of them will know.

----------


## metro

> By 2014, we should have these landmarks on the Oklahoma River. Great places for OKC vacationers to visit: 
> 
> 1. Native American Cultural Museum
> 2. Ferris Wheel
> 3. Chesapeake Boat Finish Line Tower
> 
> What else?


Hello, boathouse row will include at least 4 boathouses by then, not just a finish tower. If you want the "Mayor Mick" answer you'd have to include "Dell" but I wouldn't




> A Ferris Wheel? R U kidding me? And it's Kirk Humphrey's baby?


Actually it's Grant Humphrey's, but Kirk is a partner in the business.




> Kerry,
> 
> Since you knew that about the Ferris Wheel, can you answer this one for me, please (totally off topic)?
> 
> Humphreys Realty has several parcels out here on Council between Hefner and NW122 just a toads spit away from land owned by Putnam City School District. There has been a rumor going around these parts for a few years that this property will become the new Hefner Middle School...when the school district comes up with the money to purchase the property from Humphreys.
> 
> Any truth to all that?


He knew about the Ferris Wheel, because it's been public knowledge for years. There are numerous threads on it. Start here for more info:

http://www.okctalk.com/okc-metro-are...ris-wheel.html

----------


## possumfritter

Thank ya metro and Kerry.

----------


## jbrown84

Don't forget about the Kerr-McGee Bell Tower...

LOL hopefully that can be incorporated into Boathouse Row/Regatta Park better, because as a standalone it's rather tiny and lame.

----------


## Spartan

> Hello, boathouse row will include at least 4 boathouses by then, not just a finish tower. If you want the "Mayor Mick" answer you'd have to include "Dell" but I wouldn't


The rest of the "Mayor Mick answer" .. There will also be Core 2 Shore. Eh, eh? What more landmarky could you want?

----------


## Kerry

> What more landmarky could you want?


A 1000' oil derrick/observation tower that spray water from the top every hour or a series of windmills down the center of the river.

----------


## Dustin

The oil derrick, if ever built, should be placed somewhere in Tulsa.   You know, the once named "Oil Capital of the World."

----------


## Spartan

True. On a side note, I think it would be a really neat idea to leave a portion of the river (perhaps east of the AICC) sort of a natural wetlands environment and erect a small windfarm along its edge. If there could be a way to manage the safety concerns in an urban environment, that would be sustainability at its best--instead of sustainably creating energy hundreds of miles from the grid, do it right in the middle of a market city and use less grid to transfer the power. I realize that Western OK's wind conditions are better, but perhaps getting rid of the need for transfer would balance it out? Just a crazy thought.

It would like something like... this:

----------


## Kerry

> The oil derrick, if ever built, should be placed somewhere in Tulsa.   You know, the once named "Oil Capital of the World."


Let Tulsa go dream up their own stuff.

----------


## okrednk

Does the OKC landrun statues count or a little too far out?

----------


## cad_poke

I think Skydance Bridge will be a prominent landmark along the river.

----------


## possumfritter

> I think Skydance Bridge will be a prominent landmark along the river.


cad_poke,

Do you know who designed the Skydance Bridge?

----------


## cad_poke

The Butzer Design Partnership team. Hans Butzer was the one who designed the bombing memorial. There are other architects and engineers on the team and I can give you those names too, if you want them.

----------


## Shake2005

> Let Tulsa go dream up their own stuff.



Nation's Tallest Derrick Erected for Route 66 Transportation Village - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

----------


## Kerry

> I think Skydance Bridge will be a prominent landmark along the river.


Skydance Bridge won't be on the river.  It will cross over the new I-40 about six blocks north of the river.

----------


## Kerry

> Nation's Tallest Derrick Erected for Route 66 Transportation Village - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


Well there you go.  800' shorter than I envisioned but a tall derrick none the less.

----------


## OKC@heart

> Nation's Tallest Derrick Erected for Route 66 Transportation Village - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


Uhg...I am really not impressed with the development. Hopefully its execution will be better than was represented.

----------


## cad_poke

> Skydance Bridge won't be on the river.  It will cross over the new I-40 about six blocks north of the river.


I realize it won't be over the river but will be very close to it and visiable from the river.

----------


## Pete

Don't forget the Kerr McGee bell tower!!  ;-)

----------


## Kerry

> Don't forget the Kerr McGee bell tower!!  ;-)


If you have to say that - it isn't a landmark.  It is a 'feature' at best.

----------


## metro

FYI our own Urban Pioneer designed the Kerr McGee Bell Tower

----------


## possumfritter

Thank ya cad poke. I just saw the info on:

City of Oklahoma City | Public Information & Marketing

I hope it is as nice to look at during the night as the Savannah River Bridge is.

----------


## betts

The Savannah River Bridge is my favorite.  That's a tough one to top.

----------


## corpsman

> Skydance Bridge won't be on the river.  It will cross over the new I-40 about six blocks north of the river.


My mind's eye is having difficulty focusing. Where will the Sky Dance cross the new highway? Please relate it to an existing structure or north/south street. Thanks

----------


## gen70

I also think that the Savanna River Bridge is pretty cool but, OKC will be a much better looking city than Savanna overall when these new projects are completed IMO.

----------


## possumfritter

> I also think that the Savanna River Bridge is pretty cool but, OKC will be a much better looking city than Savanna overall when these new projects are completed IMO.


But gen70, Savannah is historic, real old houses and churches, cobblestone streets, refined and genteel. And, they throw theeeee best St. Patrick's Day party in the country! Not to mention the fact the hushpuppies are to die for!IMHO

----------


## progressiveboy

> But gen70, Savannah is historic, real old houses and churches, cobblestone streets, refined and genteel. And, they throw theeeee best St. Patrick's Day party in the country! Not to mention the fact the hushpuppies are to die for!IMHO


 Agree! Savannah is truly a gem of the South with it's historical square blocks and old historical homes and churches not to mentioned the century old live and laurel oaks and the magnolias that grace the squares. Sorry, but OKC has nothing like this at all. When I think of Savannah it truly is of the old grand, genteel South and charm alot like Charleston!!!

----------


## betts

> My mind's eye is having difficulty focusing. Where will the Sky Dance cross the new highway? Please relate it to an existing structure or north/south street. Thanks


Doug Loudenback's blog has a lot of information on this, including a map showing the location.

Doug Dawgz Blog: Core To Shore: The I-40 Pedestrian Bridge

----------


## metro

> My mind's eye is having difficulty focusing. Where will the Sky Dance cross the new highway? Please relate it to an existing structure or north/south street. Thanks


Harvey, it's the "axis" of Downtown and C2S.

----------


## Kerry

> My mind's eye is having difficulty focusing. Where will the Sky Dance cross the new highway? Please relate it to an existing structure or north/south street. Thanks


It will be on the east side of Union Station.

----------


## possumfritter

> Agree! Savannah is truly a gem of the South with it's historical square blocks and old historical homes and churches not to mentioned the century old live and laurel oaks and the magnolias that grace the squares. Sorry, but OKC has nothing like this at all. When I think of Savannah it truly is of the old grand, genteel South and charm alot like Charleston!!!


Yep, I thought about those old Magnolias, Oak Trees, and those Crepe Myrtle Trees (some taller than the Magnolia trees) after I posted my comment.

----------


## corpsman

> Doug Loudenback's blog has a lot of information on this, including a map showing the location.
> 
> Doug Dawgz Blog: Core To Shore: The I-40 Pedestrian Bridge





> Harvey, it's the "axis" of Downtown and C2S.





> It will be on the east side of Union Station.


Thanks "I can see clearly now the rain is gone"

----------


## mmonroe

Skyline Snapshot - Recently Completed

----------


## rondvu

The bell tower is so out of scale (small) for the site it is more often overlooked then not. I should have been on the Campus of OCU or something similar. You have to think big.

----------


## Thundercitizen

> The Butzer Design Partnership team. Hans Butzer was the one who designed the bombing memorial. There are other architects and engineers on the team and I can give you those names too, if you want them.


Structural - Obelisk

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> The bell tower is so out of scale (small) for the site it is more often overlooked then not. I should have been on the Campus of OCU or something similar. You have to think big.


When I constructed it for the Oklahoma Centennial, I had to contend with the OG+E high lines and a limited budget.  It is 50' tall.

However, a statue in a park can be a land mark.  So I disagree that it isn't.  If you go down there, there is a large compass inlaid into the plaza with granite markers.  The tower orientation and lighting reflect this compass.  It is brilliantly lit at night.

I would suggest going down there and visiting it to determine scale.

Not to be touchy about it, but I am proud of it.

The foundation is designed to withstand the 300 year flood.  The amount of concrete in the ground is quite considerable as it is on a dike made mostly of sand.  So it will be around for a while.

----------


## gen70

> When I constructed it for the Oklahoma Centennial, I had to contend with the OG+E high lines and a limited budget.  It is 50' tall.
> 
> However, a statue in a park can be a land mark.  So I disagree that it isn't.  If you go down there, there is a large compass inlaid into the plaza with granite markers.  The tower orientation and lighting reflect this compass.  It is brilliantly lit at night.
> 
> I would suggest going down there and visiting it to determine scale.
> 
> Not to be touchy about it, but I am proud of it.
> 
> The foundation is designed to withstand the 300 year flood.  The amount of concrete in the ground is quite considerable as it is on a dike made mostly of sand.  So it will be around for a while.


 Good job dude!! Everybody wants to bitch but, don't know all the variables.

----------


## BigD Misey

Ideas for River Landmarks:

How about a 30' one of these (with arms and legs of course) by Kelly Haney and sons on a pedestrian bridge where the south end of the park hits the river.


I wonder if Rand, Pickents and the Pokes are making any progress on this: (Could put this on whichever side of the tracks the Conv center is not, right off the new highway where all driving thru will see) 
This would be THE ICON for OKC


And there is always the ferris wheel From Cali...

----------


## Spartan

> Ideas for River Landmarks:
> 
> How about a 30' one of these (with arms and legs of course) by Kelly Haney and sons on a pedestrian bridge where the south end of the park hits the river.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Rand, Pickents and the Pokes are making any progress on this: (Could put this on whichever side of the tracks the Conv center is not, right off the new highway where all driving thru will see) 
> This would be THE ICON for OKC
> 
> 
> And there is always the ferris wheel From Cali...


LOL...


The caption said it will rival the Eiffel Tower as a landmark..

Shane Jett's latest..the proposal to remake the state flag with an exclamation mark.



LOL

----------


## mmonroe

I was looking for iconic observation towers and saw that same design by rand.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Shane Jett's latest..the proposal to remake the state flag with an exclamation mark.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


When doing some background on our flags history (did you know there have been 14 flags that have flown over what would become Oklahoma? Take that "6 Flags over Texas"

Anyway, I digress, but the word "Oklahoma" was added to the flag to combat illiteracy. 

At least with adding the exclamation point it ties into the state song etc. But does remind me of the car tags when I 1st moved back in the 80s "Oklahoma is OK!"  They had the exclamation point too. Needed really to give it some oomph. We Okies have this inferiority complex anyway and when we put it in print on our car tags that we are "OK" (not great, but not bad either) what message does that send?  LOL

----------


## BigD Misey

> LOL...
> 
> 
> The caption said it will rival the Eiffel Tower as a landmark..
> 
> 
> LOL



WOW! Just WOW!  Ok...and YIKES! 
I hope that doesn't happen. Looks rediculous! IMHO!

----------


## possumfritter

> Ideas for River Landmarks:
> 
> This would be THE ICON for OKC


I like this one the best, especially if the top portion of the spier (above the silvery rim) rotated 360 degrees during each 24 hour period.

----------


## rondvu

Originally Posted by Urban Pioneer  View Post
When I constructed it for the Oklahoma Centennial, I had to contend with the OG+E high lines and a limited budget. It is 50' tall.

However, a statue in a park can be a land mark. So I disagree that it isn't. If you go down there, there is a large compass inlaid into the plaza with granite markers. The tower orientation and lighting reflect this compass. It is brilliantly lit at night.

I would suggest going down there and visiting it to determine scale.

Not to be touchy about it, but I am proud of it.

The foundation is designed to withstand the 300 year flood. The amount of concrete in the ground is quite considerable as it is on a dike made mostly of sand. So it will be around for a while.

Indeed the tower is a beautiful piece of work. Most people going down I35 can not even see it and it is lost to the motorists. Being at the far east site of the boat house row the most pedestrians do not venture that far and  are not aware of the the tower. If it was larger it would draw more attention by passerby's.   Perhaps when the row is completed it will draw people to the area where they can appreciate it's beauty. Not bitching, I should have elaborated to say great piece but, a poor location.  
To me it seems lost in it current location, as stated earlier with the construction  in the area  I hope it changes. Will the boats full of tourists get that far, if so will they be able to appreciate it design and construction?  I was impressed when I walked down to see it. I am asking for river and highway traffic so more people can appreciate it and. If it was near Byers it would be a great location where many more could enjoy.

----------


## BigD Misey

> Originally Posted by Urban Pioneer  View Post
> When I constructed it for the Oklahoma Centennial, I had to contend with the OG+E high lines and a limited budget. It is 50' tall.
> 
> However, a statue in a park can be a land mark. So I disagree that it isn't. If you go down there, there is a large compass inlaid into the plaza with granite markers. The tower orientation and lighting reflect this compass. It is brilliantly lit at night.
> 
> I would suggest going down there and visiting it to determine scale.
> 
> Not to be touchy about it, but I am proud of it.
> 
> ...


If the meaning of this is that the power lines running allong the river from Harvey to the RR tracks will not allow for a tower, Core to Shore includes the removal or at least integration of that power substation that feeds those lines right off 4th st. Besides, the original intent of those lines have changed. Right now it heads west from robinson to harvey, S to the river, then back east to the tracks. Likely, whether it be a convention center or just a park, this will be addressed. Possibly continuing west to Western then accross the river, or east on 3rd or 4th, then S paralleling Sheilds / RR tracks then connect where it is crossing the river right now. 
The utility service lines along the river can go underground, while the Aerial lines along the new I40 will not be affected.

----------


## Spartan

Rand's pipe dream would look better if he inverted it, with the fat part at the top and not the bottom. That's more of an organic shape. I assume doing that would also increase the productivity of the wind turbines designed to generate power for the building.

----------


## metro

are you implying you know more about design and architecture than Rand Elliott?

----------


## mmonroe

> Rand's pipe dream would look better if he inverted it, with the fat part at the top and not the bottom. That's more of an organic shape. I assume doing that would also increase the productivity of the wind turbines designed to generate power for the building.





> are you implying you know more about design and architecture than Rand Elliott?



 :Doh:

----------


## Kerry

> Rand's pipe dream would look better if he inverted it, with the fat part at the top and not the bottom. That's more of an organic shape. I assume doing that would also increase the productivity of the wind turbines designed to generate power for the building.


Since those turbines are spinning it would probably become very unstable and eventually would just fall over (and in spectacular fashion).

----------


## andy157

> Rand's pipe dream would look better if he inverted it, with the fat part at the top and not the bottom. That's more of an organic shape. I assume doing that would also increase the productivity of the wind turbines designed to generate power for the building.


I think you may be on to something. By inverting it the City could market it as the worlds largest top. Just think of the tourist it would attract. We would blow Cawker City out of the water, and off the map.

----------


## jbrown84

> When I constructed it for the Oklahoma Centennial, I had to contend with the OG+E high lines and a limited budget.  It is 50' tall.
> 
> However, a statue in a park can be a land mark.  So I disagree that it isn't.  If you go down there, there is a large compass inlaid into the plaza with granite markers.  The tower orientation and lighting reflect this compass.  It is brilliantly lit at night.
> 
> I would suggest going down there and visiting it to determine scale.
> 
> Not to be touchy about it, but I am proud of it.
> 
> The foundation is designed to withstand the 300 year flood.  The amount of concrete in the ground is quite considerable as it is on a dike made mostly of sand.  So it will be around for a while.


It's a great project. It just gets forgotten at that dead end.  Once boathouse row grows and it becomes more of a destination, hopefully the belltower will be tied in with the overall park/grounds.

I hate the powerlines there with a passion.  It's really too bad that they got in the way of this possibly being a bit bigger.

----------


## Laramie

> The oil derrick, if ever built, should be placed somewhere in Tulsa.   You know, they were once named "Oil Capital of the World."


True Tulsa was once called the "Oil Capital of the World"; however, Oklahoma City was once laced with over 1,000 oil derricks.

I say build the Oil Derrick Tower here:

Oklahoma Horizon Tower Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGiJ0JWaOm0


Jett?s oil derrick might put OKC in limelight  Opinion  The Edmond Sun

----------


## Spartan

> are you implying you know more about design and architecture than Rand Elliott?


Well I know the definition of ugly. Sometimes Rand doesn't.

----------


## OKC@heart

> True Tulsa was once called the "Oil Capital of the World"; however, Oklahoma City was once laced with over 1,000 oil derricks.
> 
> I say build the Oil Derrick Tower here:
> 
> Oklahoma Horizon Tower Video:
> 
> YouTube - Oklahoma creating an icon to rival the Eiffel Tower??
> 
> 
> Jett?s oil derrick might put OKC in limelight  Opinion  The Edmond Sun


I sincerely hope that you are being sarcastic in trying to promote that one hundred million dollar monstrosity, which its gimick will be that as people come through, they will think how backward a place this really is. 

I am proud of our heritage and the ties that we have currently; and our rich heritage that spurs from the oil and gas industry. When considering icon making which could potentially define a place, you have to be extremely careful that the symbol you are erecting is executed impeccably. There is honestly so much wrong with that proposal that I will not take the time now to discuss each of them. All I can say is...wow...and not the good kind. I wouldn't want Tulsa to build it either.

----------


## jbrown84

What @heart said!  ^ ^ ^

----------


## okrednk

An oil derrick is an American icon of the past.  I see nothing wrong with the thought of building one, especially one higher than the Eiffel Tower.

----------


## Larry OKC

We just need Grant Humphreys to go buy the big Red Derrick from Six Flags...not sure how it compares to the Eiffel Tower but since everything in Texas is bigger etc. And if you have ever been up it, it offers an amazing 360 degree view of the Metroplex.

----------


## jbrown84

No no no no no no no no no no no

----------


## OKC@heart

Ah yes a fine idea...lets do all we can to thwart all of our progress and make the city a punchline for all the years that a one hundred million dollar oil dereck that looks like it has a couple of trailers attached to it midway up to the culmination of the observation deck that has a horible panel design that could I guess be sold as the largest and highest billboard sign at its crown. Stradling the Oklahoma river and embarassing the would be world class rowers from ever wanting to be seen in its waters. 

This is one of those ideas where just be cause you can doesn't mean that you should. The verticle symbols that attain greatness do so becuase they communicate an idea or triumph, but do not articulate it in a literal way. It is in the articulation of the idea in an abstract way that is clear but, in itself unique and distinct. Set the Eiffel tower and the Oil dereck image together at scale and tell me which denotes beauty and class and style. Both are feats honoring revolutions of industry, however one is what was accomplished due to the change of industry, ie the casting of wrought iron. The other is simply taking an industrial object, that was in its own right a symbol, and supersizing it. By the way the symbol itself is having less and less appeal nationally and internationally, and would undobtably have very unintended consequences. Remeber we want to attract corporations from other locations to come and participate in the vibrant new OKC; the one who is innovative and cutting edge...and well if we just spent a huge sum of money to make our symbol one of the nature being proposed. It will not bode well for the future of the city. And I can almost write the quib late night show hosts dialogue of dismissal everytime something noteworthy or newsworthy is ever made public...not a pleasent thought.

----------


## Larry OKC

People have different tastes and some things become attractive (the Eiffel Tower was lambasted as ugly when it as proposed...think it was called the Awful Tower). I am NOT in favor of the design posted but it can be done well. One can embrace the history or try to run from it. What seems to work best is when you can take what some might see as a negative image and turn it into a positive. In any case, no matter what you do, you have to put a local spin on it otherwise you aren't any different from any other city.

----------


## Spartan

> since everything in Texas is bigger etc.


But everything in Oklahoma is cornier.

----------


## Larry OKC

> But everything in Oklahoma is cornier.


And darn right proud of it too! Can't wait to bring the kin folk down to the concrete ditch ...err "Bricktown Venice"   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## jbrown84

no no no no no no no no no

----------


## BigD Misey

> An oil derrick is an American icon of the past.  I see nothing wrong with the thought of building one, especially one higher than the Eiffel Tower.


That makes one of us!
I promise if you do a pole on whether it should or should not be built, and show the proposed picture, it will be 80% no! 
it lacks style, purpose and a uniqueness to OKC or OK for that matter. Yeah, OK has alot of them, but so does Texas and Kansas. An Oklahoman did not invent the various models that i know of. If something should be built for 100M dollars, it should be uniquely Oklahoman, built with style (at least the Eifle tower has that!). The rendering of that particular model I saw was, well, Lacking!
Will it have a story, history or be trendsetting? If it is to rival something, Could it be like the Statue of Liberty, only an Arapaho or Cherokee indian instead, designed by an American indian, an Oklahoman? 

Oh boy...Rambling...

----------


## Dustin

> I sincerely hope that you are being sarcastic in trying to promote that one hundred million dollar *monstrosity*


Monstrosity is RIGHT!!  BLEH! 

Let Rand design it and MAYBE.........Nahhhhh.

----------


## mmonroe

no no no no no no no no no

----------


## okrednk

> That makes one of us!
> I promise if you do a pole on whether it should or should not be built, and show the proposed picture, it will be 80% no! 
> it lacks style, purpose and a uniqueness to OKC or OK for that matter. Yeah, OK has alot of them, but so does Texas and Kansas. An Oklahoman did not invent the various models that i know of. If something should be built for 100M dollars, it should be uniquely Oklahoman, built with style (at least the Eifle tower has that!). The rendering of that particular model I saw was, well, Lacking!
> Will it have a story, history or be trendsetting? If it is to rival something, Could it be like the Statue of Liberty, only an Arapaho or Cherokee indian instead, designed by an American indian, an Oklahoman? 
> 
> Oh boy...Rambling...



It could be the world's largest arrow.  As long as its not the typical monuments built in the U.S.  I feel it should be something of Oklahoma's history.  Why follow trend, buck the trend and hold on for the ride.

----------


## Larry OKC

Think that was one of the Oklahoma themes in a World's Fair (from Arrows to Atoms) or something like that. We already have some oversized arrows out at the airport...run with it I guess...maybe incorporate the Native American statue someone mentioned (think Tulsa was supposed to get this but is on hold) have him facing in the direction of the new Cultural Center maybe with the arrow jutting out of the ground as if the statue had shot it (think the pose that is on our new license plates)...

----------


## jbrown84

We don't need a giant anything...

----------


## OKC@heart

> We don't need a giant anything...


 :Bright Idea:  Amen!!!  :Bright Idea:

----------


## andy157

> We don't need a giant anything...


I guess Devon's Tower set us for life?

----------


## mmonroe

no phallus envy here

----------


## Dustin

> We don't need a giant anything...


I dont mind giant things... Just as long as they look good.  I dont think a giant eyesore on the side of the river will do any good for the city.

----------


## BigD Misey

> We don't need a giant anything...


While that may be true... name the world famous landmark attractions that are not one of the largest if not the largest. That's more a request for input than a challenge to the validity of your point.

When I think of Paris, I think Eiffel tower...HUGE. NYC=Statue of Liberty or Huge buildings.  St Louis=Arch, Huge again. All the space needles are 500 to 750' tall. Chicago - The fountains with the faces, something like 30ft tall screens, oh and the Sears Bldg (which is now named something else. Each Texas City boasts something the biggest whatever as a draw for tourism.
Unfortunately, notoriety and allure are often due to giant something's.
 :Smiley051:

----------


## ljbab728

> While that may be true... name the world famous landmark attractions that are not one of the largest if not the largest. That's more a request for input than a challenge to the validity of your point.
> 
> When I think of Paris, I think Eiffel tower...HUGE. NYC=Statue of Liberty or Huge buildings.  St Louis=Arch, Huge again. All the space needles are 500 to 750' tall. Chicago - The fountains with the faces, something like 30ft tall screens, oh and the Sears Bldg (which is now named something else. Each Texas City boasts something the biggest whatever as a draw for tourism.
> Unfortunately, notoriety and allure are often due to giant something's.


And when I think of Rome, I think of the Trevi Fountain.  In London I think of the Tower Bridge and in Venice, it's the canals.  Biggest isn't always the main draw.

----------


## jbrown84

Exactly.  Our landmarks and iconic symbols don't have to be giant.  There's the Memorial, the Crystal Bridge, and the future American Indian Cultural Center with the big hill/promenade.

A giant oil derrick is not original, and there are no "giant things" that haven't already been done.

----------


## Jettmiester

The Space needle is an attraction because it is a work of art and design. Not just because its huge. The giant oil derick is not a work of art or design. Take the Tower Of The Americas in San Antonio, it is larger than the Space Needle, and it sits in the shadows, has nowhere near the allure and notoriety Space Needle endures.

----------


## Spartan

> The Space needle is an attraction because it is a work of art and design. Not just because its huge. The giant oil derick is not a work of art or design. Take the Tower Of The Americas in San Antonio, it is larger than the Space Needle, and it sits in the shadows, has nowhere near the allure and notoriety Space Needle endures.


Are you related to Shane Jett, the rep who first floated the idea of the huge oil derrick?

----------


## Jettmiester

Not at all. The Oil derrick is or would be a total eyesore.

----------


## Jettmiester

However, the Sunsphere in Knoxville is not the attraction it should be because it is not large or tall enough. Its all a matter of proper design.

----------


## RedDirt717

I wonder if we could buy this.

Durant, OK - World's Largest Peanut - Gone

----------


## Bunty

Oklahoma City should get back at Texas for having America's biggest Ferris wheel by putting up America's new biggest Ferris wheel.

----------


## Jettmiester

Oklahoma City tried for a World's Fair,and now they are thinking of putting up a tourist attraction Ferris Wheel. Hmmm....the Ferris Wheel was invented for a World's Fair, the World's Columbian Exposition 1893 Chicago. What goes around Comes around (pun intended).

----------


## rcjunkie

> Oklahoma City tried for a World's Fair,and now they are thinking of putting up a tourist attraction Ferris Wheel. Hmmm....the Ferris Wheel was invented for a World's Fair, the World's Columbian Exposition 1893 Chicago. What goes around Comes around (pun intended).


...

----------


## Jesseda

so is there actually any real plans to build something large and grand on the oklahoma river, or is this just what ifs

----------


## ljbab728

> so is there actually any real plans to build something large and grand on the oklahoma river, or is this just what ifs


Other than the ferris wheel, which should eventually happen, everything else is sheer speculation or wishing.

----------


## Rover

We cannot compare what we need to do in OKC with what exists in Paris, Rome, London, etc.

The idea and advantage of a huge (tall) unique structure is that it will define our skyline and be shown every time OKC is displayed.  That is why the space needle works in Seattle, the CN tower in Toronto, The Sears Tower in Chicago, the TransAmerica building in San Francisco, the arch in St. Louis, the GM Center in Detroit,  the Hyatt tower/ball in Dallas, etc., etc.  It would be one UNIQUE structure to be a logo mark for the city.

----------


## Bunty

I think the structure you're talking about is now under construction.  It's the Devon Tower.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

That's exactly what I was thinking Bunty!

----------


## Larry OKC

> *We cannot compare what we need to do in OKC with what exists in Paris, Rome, London, etc.*
> 
> The idea and advantage of a huge (tall) unique structure is that it will define our skyline and be shown every time OKC is displayed.  That is why the space needle works in Seattle, the CN tower in Toronto, The Sears Tower in Chicago, the TransAmerica building in San Francisco, the arch in St. Louis, the GM Center in Detroit,  the Hyatt tower/ball in Dallas, etc., etc.  It would be one UNIQUE structure to be a logo mark for the city.


The Mayor has made those global comparisons with parts of MAPS 3 the Boulevard too. Unfortunately we Okies have this self-image problem and we feel that we need to keep saying to ourselves that we are good enough, smart enough etc etc. Much like the SNL character that would repeat affirmations into the mirror. Instead of doing something uniquely "us", we feel we have to imitate everyone else.

----------


## urbanity

http://okgazette.com/article/07-28-2...o_develop.aspx

----------


## metro

Gazette's server is down right now, can you post the story if you get a chance?

----------


## BDK

Just in case you all haven't seen this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJtmsYFkP6k

----------


## ljbab728

This is a nice feature from KFOR showing some of the new construction and an interview with Rand Elliott.

http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-...,2434533.story

----------


## metro

Great shot of the Devon Boathouse project, the exterior is almost done.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Pic I took yesterday.

----------


## Platemaker

ehh... might as well post mine from yesterday too... not quite as good as Urban Pioneer's.

----------


## okcsince1987

Just wanted to know if anyone knew of any plans to bring clubs, restuarants, more hotels, ect... along the Oklahoma River. I'm aware of the 2 or 3 hotels around Meridian I think it is and 15th. I think it is long over due and would be awesome. Hopefully something like that happens while I can still enjoy it before I get too old. I'm 24 now. haha

----------


## G.Walker

The Waterfront:

http://www.humphreysco.com/#/projects/the-waterfront/

Construction is slated to begin March of 2012...

----------


## Dustin

Take a look at this photo..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/42029305@N02/5672535970/

I can't figure out if this is the finished product or a computer generate image.

----------


## metro

That's real, not rendering

----------


## Dustin

Very nice!  The FLT looks great!

----------


## wschnitt

That is also what everything looks like as we speak.  I row down there everyday out of that boathouse.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I like how the backside of Devon looked last night as I'm going from 235 South to 40 West after the game.  It's only lit up in all white but I like it!

----------


## kevinpate

is the finish line tower accessible?

----------


## wschnitt

> is the finish line tower accessible?


What do you mean?  Open to the public at this moment-no
Open open at all-it could be used I supposed but have only seen construction people go in and out.

Before the Devon Boathouse was finished they were encouraging us, the USRowing Athletes, to go in and look around, but none of my teammates have been in the timing tower.

----------


## Goodengroup

Not sure if I've already posted this or not, but this is a video tour of the Whitewater Center in Charlotte, NC. This is the type of facility OKC is aiming for at the Oklahoma River through MAPS 3.

Featuring: Jennifer Eve

----------


## kevinpate

> What do you mean?  Open to the public at this moment-no ...


Thanks, that's what I was wanting to know.  Probably will do a bit of walk about this weekend and if it were accessible, I imagine some decent views would be possible.  Oh well, another time then.

----------


## stdennis

Do we know where the whitewater facility is going to be located exactly?  If not what are some of your guesses? How big is it going to be?  In the video they had zip-lines are there going to be other things outdoorsy connected or near there?

----------


## Architect2010

My guess would be directly east of boathouse row. So that it's nestled between that district, I-40, and I-35. 



For some reason, this is where I always imagined it. No idea how realistic this site is though.

----------


## bluedogok

Real pic, the building is still under construction.....

For one, if it is a rendering you would never purposefully make the grass that bad or show exposed Georgia-Pacific DensGlass Gold sheathing in a rendering. It would be "dressed up" a bit more than what that picture shows.

----------


## Pete

Architect, that would be the perfect place and should be about the right size.

Charlotte's facility is about 50 acres and the area you outlined is more like 35, but I don't think ours will be as big anyway.

----------


## stdennis

I think Charlotte's is about 30 something acres and 45 after you add the parking lot... The area he highlighted is about 25 acres  i would hope we would have a parking garage and wouldn't need as much space for a parking lot.  And the lot could be north of the boathouses and be shared among the the boathouses and the rapids.  That area or the pull apart land are the two locations i was thinking would fit the best depending on size

----------


## dankrutka

It's crazy to think how awesome the river is going to be in a few years when this is all done (assuming it's done well). It will be agreat asset to OKC... Really excited.

----------


## LuccaBrasi

I believe that is where is has been envisioned for quite a while now. And Pete is correct, I think the OKC facility is planned to be a bit smaller than Charlotte's. I believe Charlotte's was originally envisioned to be near their urban core but it never materialzed for many reason, thus it ended up futher out. In the end, I think it will have a bigger impact on OKC than most citizens can even fathom in terms of tourism and OKC shocking everyone by becoming a destination location for water sports.

----------


## metro

Pretty sure it's going in between I-35 and eastern on the north shore. I bet it's very unlikely to be at or near the highlighted section above. I'd also imagine that'd make too much current where they race row boats, where the more still the water, the better.

----------


## stdennis

Well the place you just said is near the highlighted section.  Just on the other side of I-35.  This will be a closed system and wont interact with the river at all except for the flat water rowing which is still water rowing.

----------


## stdennis

Here is a quick drawing of a quick course.  I don't know much about rowing or mountain biking so this is just showing that the space is there for both.

The pink is walking for hiking and standing, and sitting for viewing.
The green would be a mountain biking trail.
The rest should be labeled.

----------


## metro

Thanks for info Dennis. Nonetheless, I've still heard near Eastern Ave., and I hope that's the case. If we put it where highlighted, that basically leaves NO room for expansion for future boathouses on boathouse row. Sure, we've got all the major universities committed now, but it's reasonable to think more private institutions, Olympians, and elite clubs will want to eventually build.

----------


## Reno and Walker

I think the pull a part lot is ideal

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Not to mention that just to the east of the ramp to gain access to I-40 eastbound from the future boulevard, there will be a bridge going over I-40 to connect to Lincoln...

----------


## Snowman

Their is a good chance it is not going to discharge any water into the river/lake metro and if they build at that location it could not, the water would need to pool at the bottom then be pumped to the top. The exception being if the build at one of the dams and diverted the water around that which might be more inconsistent for operations. Even if this was done, only the one on eastern seems to have enough elevation change between the water being retained and the level it could be discharged at most of the year to attempt a course, and even that height difference may not be enough. 

The most recent MAPS3 timeline also budgeted for land acquisition and since the previous neighborhood in the area of the boathouses has been acquired by someone, unless it was bought by ODOT which seems unlikely as their is still road access then the two leading candidates are the city and the boathouse foundation, either of which would not necessitate taking the several months budgeted to complete the acquisition process.

Does it look like they are planing to put ramps from Shields to sw 15th to anyone else?

----------


## Kerry

I for one hope we don't use up 30 to 50 acres near the urban core for a water rafting facility, especially waterfront land.  I am think this is something that should go in the eastern part of town to take advantage of the natural terrain or maybe near Lake Draper.  I also don't think a parking garage is going to be feasable since they would need a 12 foot clearance on the parking deck to make sure SUVs with kyaks on top can get in.

----------


## metro

Kerry, it's going to be on the Oklahoma River, the only question is where.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Kerry, it's going to be on the Oklahoma River, the only question is where.


yes it will .. but it won't actually be part of the river it will be a self contained system ..  but designed to look like it is part of the river

----------


## Kerry

> Kerry, it's going to be on the Oklahoma River, the only question is where.


Do you have a link that confirm that?

Never mind - I see it is included under the heading of Oklahoma River Improvements on the MAPS III site.

I just hate the site highlighted above because it doesn't allow for expansion of the boathouse area or the rafting attraction.

----------


## metro

Exactly my point I was making on the previous page.

----------


## Kerry

This is one item I wouldn't mind seeing the city council deviate from the original plan.  If this was moved out to the eastern part of City the natural terrain would add a lot to attraction, and might allow it to be bigger than it might otherwise be.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> This is one item I wouldn't mind seeing the city council deviate from the original plan.  If this was moved out to the eastern part of City the natural terrain would add a lot to attraction, and might allow it to be bigger than it might otherwise be.


that would kind of defeat the purpose ...     having it close to downtown/bricktown .. will be great for events and tourists ...  as well as the olympic training that will take place on only on the course but in the gym and other boathouse facilities

----------


## Snowman

> This is one item I wouldn't mind seeing the city council deviate from the original plan.  If this was moved out to the eastern part of City the natural terrain would add a lot to attraction, and might allow it to be bigger than it might otherwise be.


It is an artificial course, it is unlikely to look natural wherever it is, if it is built like the one they said they are modeling it on it will clearly not look natural. They will probably try to bid events to take place their like the do boathouse row as well as start some more of our own, 400 athletes from out of town are here  for one of the smaller events of the year this weekend with expected crowd of a few thousand. Close proximity to the quantity of hotels, entertainment and the level of facilities (even more so after MAPS3 work is done) is not common in rowing/canoe/kayak venues; natural is common and not going to draw more to events, and moving it east also moves it farther from the vast majority of the population. Having it in use visible from two interstates is a level of ongoing advertising to locals they could never buy with sticking it out in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## Pete

I'm sure they'll want to keep it close to the Devon Boathouse, as that is now the location of the OKC High Performance Center, which is already being used by Olympic hopefuls in canoe/kayak as well as rowing.

I believe the plan has always been to have the whitewater facility nearby.  The whole operation will fall under the OKC Boathouse Foundation, after all.

----------


## ljbab728

> Kerry, it's going to be on the Oklahoma River, the only question is where.


Absolutely, and it needs to be near the Boathouse Row area to compliment the synergy of that area.

----------


## Pete

Here's a great video tour from yesterday of the Devon Boathouse and the OKC High Performance Center with a screen capture of the finish tower progress:

http://www.newsok.com/devons-divine-...o/934440306001

----------


## Doug Loudenback

WOW WOW WOW! 3 WOWS UP! What an amazing facility and video ... I had no idea how extensive this facility is. I am flabbergasted. EVERYONE should spend the 9 minutes it takes to view this video from beginning to end. Especially the end.

----------


## stdennis

I think you could fit the rapids in that area and still have room for more boat houses if you need.  Just draw a line/road behind the current boat houses and continue it to the end.  Build it north of there and keep the boat houses to the south.  If we can keep it near the boathouses then that means we can keep pushing ourselves as a rowing hotspot.  This isn't going to just be for citizens.  It will be a training ground for athletes.  If we can get an Olympic level course we will be in a unique position in rowing.  We will have all the world class boathouses plus world class rapids in the same area.  How many cities have that? We could have a rowing championships here and be able to host every kind or rowing possible.

----------


## BDK

I wouldn't even care if they scrapped the rapids and put the money into more river improvements. Any city can build a faux rapids course, but we're the only city with the Olympic rowing training facility.

----------


## Pete

I posted this a while back, but all those facilities at the Devon Boathouse -- even including the high altitude training room -- are available to the general public for a reasonable monthly fee.

That includes using the rental bikes and kayaks and they even provide rowing/canoe/kayak coaching.


More information here:

http://riversportokc.org/p/rowkayak-high-performance

----------


## Snowman

> I wouldn't even care if they scrapped the rapids and put the money into more river improvements. Any city can build a faux rapids course, but we're the only city with the Olympic rowing training facility.


The projects selected and order of building on river improvements is in a large part influenced from the people who run boathouse row.  Side note: their are US Olympic rowing training facilities in Chula Vista(San Diego), CA  and Princeton, NJ.

----------


## Spartan

> I wouldn't even care if they scrapped the rapids and put the money into more river improvements. Any city can build a faux rapids course, but we're the only city with the Olympic rowing training facility.


I think we need the projects that average people can actually interact with. The rapids course will be important for engaging citizens in an active lifestyle, which is desperately needed in Central Oklahoma.

As for that video, anyone spending $45,000 on a canoe or kayak is out of their minds and needs serious help. I bought a large used canoe for about $300 back when I was going to school in Canada. But I'm glad they have such a great facility in OKC.

----------


## BDK

I don't disagree at all, Spartan. I was just expressing personal ambivalence about the project. As long as they don't pigeon-hole the expansion and improvement of the river course with the location of the facility, I'll be more than happy.

----------


## workman45

> WOW WOW WOW! 3 WOWS UP! What an amazing facility and video ... I had no idea how extensive this facility is. I am flabbergasted. EVERYONE should spend the 9 minutes it takes to view this video from beginning to end. Especially the end.


+1  Awesome facility!

----------


## kevinpate

> WOW WOW WOW! 3 WOWS UP! What an amazing facility and video ... I had no idea how extensive this facility is. I am flabbergasted. EVERYONE should spend the 9 minutes it takes to view this video from beginning to end. Especially the end.



Good suggestion, and I am glad I did so.

----------


## bucktalk

> Kerry, it's going to be on the Oklahoma River, the only question is where.


I spoke personally with someone on the executive board about this project and its location.  From what he shared with me the drawings on this thread *is* projected location for the white water feature.

----------


## Reno and Walker

One of the Devon boat captains also told me it was going to be in that area also.. He said there was a map of it inside the boathouse.  I did not check, but may be worth a trip to see.

----------


## Kerry

> It is an artificial course, it is unlikely to look natural wherever it is, if it is built like the one they said they are modeling it on it will clearly not look natural. They will probably try to bid events to take place their like the do boathouse row as well as start some more of our own, 400 athletes from out of town are here for one of the smaller events of the year this weekend with expected crowd of a few thousand. Close proximity to the quantity of hotels, entertainment and the level of facilities (even more so after MAPS3 work is done) is not common in rowing/canoe/kayak venues; natural is common and not going to draw more to events, and moving it east also moves it farther from the vast majority of the population. Having it in use visible from two interstates is a level of ongoing advertising to locals they could never buy with sticking it out in the middle of nowhere.


This is a destination attraction - it will receive no advantage from being next to two interstates. People who go to this will plan their whole day around it and will know well in advance that they are going. As for natural, million of people go whitewater rafting every year and almost all of it is in a natural setting. It is part of what attracts the rafters. I understand the connection between this facility and those available at the boathouse but if this location is chosen then neither can ever be expanded. What we have now is all we will ever get - ever.

My guess is that for every professional athlete that uses this facility there will be 100 or more locals - it is not a boathouse - it's an adventure park

----------


## ljbab728

> People who go to this will plan their whole day around it and will know well in advance that they are going. As for natural, million of people go whitewater rafting every year and almost all of it is in a natural setting. It is part of what attracts the rafters. I understand the connection between this facility and those available at the boathouse but if this location is chosen then neither can ever be expanded. What we have now is all we will ever get - ever.
> 
> My guess is that for every professional athlete that uses this facility there will be 100 or more locals - it is not a boathouse - it's an adventure park


Kerry, they are not going to try to recreate the Colorado River here.  The site certainly appears to be sufficient for what it is designed to be and should achieve it's purpose.

----------


## joseph

See some recent updates and photos here:  http://boathousedistrictdevelopment.blogspot.com/

----------


## Spartan

THAT is an awesome photo. Wow.

----------


## Platemaker

Brilliant video.

----------


## Kerry

> Kerry, they are not going to try to recreate the Colorado River here. The site certainly appears to be sufficient for what it is designed to be and should achieve it's purpose.


There is no doubt in my mind they are going to build it right next to the boat houses. I just happen to think it would be better built where more land is available for future expansion of both the whitewater park and the boat house district. In fact, I would have like to have seen this area with canals put in connecting to the river and midrise residential towers built with boat slips.  Sort of our own mini-version of Ft Lauderdale (or any of 100 other small towns here in Florida).

----------


## betts

There was a difficult to hear comment today about the whitewater facility and getting it ready to possibly train for the Olympics.  Are we supposed to build a facility that is going to compete with the one in Charlotte?  While we can create an artificial river, we don't have the natural rivers to compete with North Carolina, Georgia and Tennessee.  People who kayak congregate in North Carolina, not only because of the Olympic training facility, but also because many of them are associated with the Nantahala Outdoor Center and they kayak the local rivers.  I don't see how we can compete with the variety available in the area.  I also suspect the operating costs and liability costs will negate any economic development from a facility like this.

----------


## Snowman

I know they have talked about having it ready for an event before the 2016 Olympics and they will likely do training camps here, though that seems an optimistic completion date. For slalom Olympic training the artificial courses are better than natural rivers, so should at least worth considering when choosing a place to train. They may pick up some under 23 athletes if OCU offers scholarships like they do for sprint kayaks. We have some advantages in proximity to housing/employment, unemployment rate, cost of living and employers actively hiring athletes so it would not surprise me if we pick up some but I don't think it will get to the point of being a major completion. I have know idea about the potential for economic development vs costs.

----------


## betts

I can see some training camps here, and if we actually offer scholarships at OCU we'll get some athletes. But again, North Carolina is the center of the US kayaking business for more reasons than an artificial course in Charlotte, which is not going away.  That's why I question the economic windfall it supposedly will provide.  I thought I'd heard Charlotte was losing money on their course.

----------


## Snowman

> I can see some training camps here, and if we actually offer scholarships at OCU we'll get some athletes. But again, North Carolina is the center of the US kayaking business for more reasons than an artificial course in Charlotte, which is not going away.  That's why I question the economic windfall it supposedly will provide.  I thought I'd heard Charlotte was losing money on their course.


They had a massive amount of debt they were having to pay back and competition with natural rivers, the facility would have been making money if it were not having to pay back loans. Plus it sounds like the chamber wants to have it to sell quality of life and try to attract visitors/conventions, but that is harder to quantify if it actually worked or not. I don't think they were going after kayaking businesses but any that would be considering either expanding here or moving here.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I can see some training camps here, and if we actually offer scholarships at OCU we'll get some athletes. But again, North Carolina is the center of the US kayaking business for more reasons than an artificial course in Charlotte, which is not going away.  That's why I question the economic windfall it supposedly will provide.  I thought I'd heard Charlotte was losing money on their course.


the charlotte course is not close to downtown ..      

also remember that we are all ready one of the very few official training sites for US canoe and kayak (clearly the flat water)    and if we have a white water course we very likely will become an official training site for that as well ..

----------


## betts

Perhaps if there's more than one official training site we can be one. Maybe they'll hold kayaking competitions here occasionally.   But, again, I doubt too many serious kayakers will move here when their only recreation options are a manmade course and the Tulsa Wave when there's another artificial course in Charlotte.  That's my point.  It's a completely different community than the crew community and we cannot compete with North Carolina unless they're going to close their course or they cannot accomodate everyone there.  I'm fine with building it.  My husband is a whitewater kayaker and he'll get a kick out of the course since now he has to fly to other states for serious whitewater.  But, it's not going to offer something like a day long rafting trip for tourists, unless it's a lot longer than I think it will be.  I just don't see if being the economic boon that we're being told it will be.

----------


## BoulderSooner

i don't think tons of people will move here for it ... but i would bet a lot of money that within the first 5 years of it being open we host the US national championships and the olympic trials ..

----------


## OKC@heart

Also as much as anything it is for the use and enjoyment of the Citizens of Oklahoma City.  This will not only bring in noteriety and additional events and athletes, to the area but will be a source of sport introduction to a section of the country that does not get a great deal of exposure to it.  This coupled with the additional health benefits, and you have one more option that enhances the quality of life for everyday citizens.  Additionally, those who relocate from other areas of the country who might miss this sport will have a place that they can utilize to keep on top of it.  It of course will not compare with the thrill of running a river, but it is far better to have the option than not to have any options.

----------


## bluedogok

I have been looking at getting into rowing/kayak, it is a big thing here in Austin, there are several rental companies on Town Lake. Once a month they have a Latin Music Night on The Lake and people take kayaks , canoes or tubes out the the floating stage and sit on the water and listen to music.

----------


## Snowman

> Perhaps if there's more than one official training site we can be one. Maybe they'll hold kayaking competitions here occasionally.   But, again, I doubt too many serious kayakers will move here when their only recreation options are a manmade course and the Tulsa Wave when there's another artificial course in Charlotte.  That's my point.  It's a completely different community than the crew community and we cannot compete with North Carolina unless they're going to close their course or they cannot accomodate everyone there.  I'm fine with building it.  My husband is a whitewater kayaker and he'll get a kick out of the course since now he has to fly to other states for serious whitewater.  But, it's not going to offer something like a day long rafting trip for tourists, unless it's a lot longer than I think it will be.  I just don't see if being the economic boon that we're being told it will be.


They can both be official training sites. Rowing has three official sites and not everyone trains at the national centers even then, USA Canoe/Kayak did have a press release they will (or did I have not payed that much attention to their management) open an office here but has not indicated they will close the current one(s). Plus Bank of America has been their largest sponsor for several years, which alone make it unlikely for them to pull out of Charlotte outside of what you had mentioned.

I am not sure how long the recreational course will take but the competitive leg is about the same distance and will take less than two minutes by someone skilled. You could do it a few times or different boats/rafts but a whole day would be a bit long unless their are more things to do their than just do the circuit. It sounded like they were considering things like a climbing wall, zip line, areal elements. It would not surprise me if they offered use of recreational kayaks on the river with admission as a sort of cross promotion for the riversport programs but so far I have not seen much real detail on plans, hopefully they will have a brochure with at least something for August or October since those are their largest events this year it is the most likely time something might be put out since it does not seem like they have prepared any public statements leading up to the council adopting a timeline.

----------


## Steve

FYI - looks like work is about to start in earnest on extending the Zone G section of the canal from the river under the new I-40 bridge so that it stops just short of the Bricktown Canal.

----------


## Larry OKC

Steve, is the budget for that still $3MM? At least that is the figure that is stuck in my head from the 2007 bond.

----------


## Snowman

> FYI - looks like work is about to start in earnest on extending the Zone G section of the canal from the river under the new I-40 bridge so that it stops just short of the Bricktown Canal.


They only just met on preliminary engineering plans today, the main funding will be from bonds let in April of next year.

----------


## BG918

> I have been looking at getting into rowing/kayak, it is a big thing here in Austin, there are several rental companies on Town Lake. Once a month they have a Latin Music Night on The Lake and people take kayaks , canoes or tubes out the the floating stage and sit on the water and listen to music.


Big difference is that downtown and urban Austin is all around the river/Lady Bird Lake.  That and the shores are heavily vegetated.  In OKC the river is surrounded by industry.  That will likely change over time but presently it isn't the most aesthetically-pleasing place.

----------


## Snowman

> Big difference is that downtown and urban Austin is all around the river/Lady Bird Lake.  That and the shores are heavily vegetated.  In OKC the river is surrounded by industry.  That will likely change over time but presently it isn't the most aesthetically-pleasing place.


For rowing or sprint kayaking in Austin, the better segment would not be surrounded by downtown but west of Lamar or the train bridge, it is much straighter and has less bridges (especially since most downtown are coming before/after a turn). The part east of that would be fine for recreational kayaking or practicing turning and going longer distances.

----------


## warreng88

Project to link Bricktown Canal, Oklahoma River
By Brian Brus
Journal Record
Oklahoma City reporter - Contact: brian.brus@journalrecord.com / 405-278-2837 / https://twitter.com/JRBrianBrus 
Posted: 08:06 PM Wednesday, August 31, 2011

OKLAHOMA CITY – The Bricktown Canal will finally be connected to the Oklahoma River, or nearly so, with the construction of a river extension, basin and dock to allow passengers to disembark one boat and get on another.

Construction contracts for the $2.7 million project, approved this year by the City Council under a general obligation bond issue, are expected to be signed by December, officials said, with work to begin shortly thereafter. The preliminary design is being handled by Johnson & Associates and Howard-Fairbairn Site Design, chosen by Oklahoma City’s public works and parks departments. The companies have worked together before on other river and canal projects; this is the first time they will be involved in an area that directly incorporates both waterways.

In the companies’ report to council members this week, the project was referred to as “the icing on the cake” of one of the most visited attractions in the city. Public Works Director Eric Wenger said the project has long been intended, and the relocation of the Interstate 40 Crosstown provided an opportunity to take advantage of other work such as the utility line relocations and construction of a canal bridge under the highway.

“This project has been a long time in the making. City leaders always envisioned this connection from Bricktown to the river,” Wenger said.

Wenger said officials expect the connection will attract more business development and pedestrian traffic to what has been the terminus of the canal. The area has not yet been zoned for particular business types, he said. Regardless, it will also allow passengers of riverboat cruises from as far away as hotels on Meridian Avenue easier access to Bricktown attractions, after a quick switch to canal taxi boat.

The project extends the river channel north of Boathouse Row, under the new Interstate 40, to the south end of the of the Bricktown Canal near the Land Run statue exhibit.

Johnson & Associates President Tim Johnson told City Council members that over the years as separate canal and river projects were being developed, the two waterways became separated by a vertical distance of 19 feet, with the canal being higher. To make the trek from one basin to the other comply with the Americans with Disabilities Act, about 400 lineal feet of paved walkway at a 5-percent incline will be necessary after a large amount of dirt is excavated from the site.

An elevator at the site is not within the current budget, Johnson said, but plans allow for inclusion at a later date. The city’s parks department, which is responsible for maintaining the other two elevators on the canal, has reported challenges that must be addressed if a third elevator is installed, company officials said.

“They have shared that there have been problems with maintenance as well as vandalism of the elevator units,” the City Council report said. “Given the more remote location of this project, policing and maintaining an elevator in this area may prove to be even more difficult and costly. If an elevator is designed, it will require a design that is slightly different than what has previously been designed in the northern portion of the canal area.”

----------


## Just the facts

They shuold have just built one of these.

----------


## dankrutka

Nm

----------


## USG'60

Where is this monster?  And why does it exist?

----------


## metro

This was already posted

----------


## Just the facts

> Where is this monster?  And why does it exist?


It is the Falkrik Wheel in Scotland.  It connects the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal and replaces 11 locks that were in disrepair.  It is part of the effort to restore canals in Scotland.  The vertical lift is 79' so an OKC version would have been much smaller (only needing a vertical lift of 19').  Sadly, we get a wheelchair ramp instead.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Maybe, instead of a ramp, they could build a miniature version of that thing that could serve as a rotating elevator.

----------


## Just the facts

> Maybe, instead of a ramp, they could build a miniature version of that thing that could serve as a rotating elevator.


The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating elevator.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Are the river improvements completly finished?

----------


## Snowman

> Are the river improvements completly finished?


Not even close, they have almost finished the designs for the first phase of four from MAPS3. The river extension to the canal is not part of MAPS3 though, it is from the 2007 city bond election.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

So when are they going to be finished?

----------


## kevinpate

> So when are they going to be finished?


SEPTEMBER 23, 2018 at 4:12 p.m., but that of course is simply a guess.  Various factors could move it forward or backward in time.

Between MAPs3 projects, the bond issue project(s), and the additional boathouses, there is a whole lot left to go, even though there is also a whole lot which is already in place.

----------


## lasomeday

Here is an example of a park that cleans the river.  We could build two or three of these and add more destinations to the river and clean it!

http://www.lafoundation.org/research...ase-study/424/

----------


## betts

Interesting presentation at the MAPS Oversight board today on pendng river developments.  Multiple projects are likely to be started this year, including one I believe they called a "Skyway".  It's a contemporary open tower that apparently functions like a ropes course, and this one will apparently be the tallest one in the US.  Participants are on belay.  I believe the top of it will have the cross-river zip line.  It looked like a lot of fun.  The design for the Sandridge sponsored building was shown too.  It is wedge shaped and will apparently be completely glass.  The interior will be a big open space for meetings, gatherings, etc, and will also contain the surf pool (or whatever you call it).  The children's park was shown as well.  It was stated that the 5th boathouse which was originally mentioned is not planned to be linked to a particular university, but rather that they thought it would hold equipment for the kayak course.  A potential site for the kayak course was also selected by the associated committee.  I didn't get the exact site, but Phillips is one of the boundaries, so it will be east of the existing boathouses, I believe.

----------


## BoulderSooner

thanks for the update ..i look forward to seeing that presentation online

----------


## metro

> Interesting presentation at the MAPS Oversight board today on pendng river developments.  Multiple projects are likely to be started this year, including one I believe they called a "Skyway".  It's a contemporary open tower that apparently functions like a ropes course, and this one will apparently be the tallest one in the US.  Participants are on belay.  I believe the top of it will have the cross-river zip line.  It looked like a lot of fun.  The design for the Sandridge sponsored building was shown too.  It is wedge shaped and will apparently be completely glass.  The interior will be a big open space for meetings, gatherings, etc, and will also contain the surf pool (or whatever you call it).  The children's park was shown as well.  It was stated that the 5th boathouse which was originally mentioned is not planned to be linked to a particular university, but rather that they thought it would hold equipment for the kayak course.  A potential site for the kayak course was also selected by the associated committee.  I didn't get the exact site, but Phillips is one of the boundaries, so it will be east of the existing boathouses, I believe.


Betts, you must have missed this one. It was discussed several months ago.

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=27969&page=1

----------


## betts

Obviously, I did!

----------


## MDot

> Obviously, I did!


You answered my question though about when it would break ground, which it sounds like it has a good chance of happening this year.

----------


## betts

> You answered my question though about when it would break ground, which it sounds like it has a good chance of happening this year.


Supposedly, the tower will not only break ground this year, but they hope to have it finished by the fall.  The zip line won't be done until after the Sandridge building is done, because they don't want people zipping over the construction site.

----------


## MDot

> Supposedly, the tower will not only break ground this year, but they hope to have it finished by the fall.  The zip line won't be done until after the Sandridge building is done, because they don't want people zipping over the construction site.


Wow, that would be fantastic. I can understand why they are cautious about not wanting anyone to zip over the construction site with construction in progress. Either way, I'm ecstatic to hear how soon these things are getting underway as I was not expecting it to be so soon.

----------


## skanaly

I'm picturing a really skinny, 8-10 story, all glass tower...are there any descriptions anyone wants to share?

----------


## swilki

> Here is an example of a park that cleans the river.  We could build two or three of these and add more destinations to the river and clean it!
> 
> http://www.lafoundation.org/research...ase-study/424/


That's really cool

----------


## metro

> I'm picturing a really skinny, 8-10 story, all glass tower...are there any descriptions anyone wants to share?


There is a rendering in the original thread on this topic that I linked above.

----------


## BoulderSooner

tallest "ropes course in america"  cool 6 story tower that they want to have open by the fall ... 

also done this year is the "cover" over the playground ... 

starting this year and finished by 2013 the fully glass enclosed sandridge pavalion (with surf tank)  zip line will start after pavalion is finished 

maybe starting late this year (likely) or early next year  are the other 2 boathouses 

5 boathouse is possibile in the future ..   could interface with the whitewater facility

----------


## OKC@heart

> Here is an example of a park that cleans the river.  We could build two or three of these and add more destinations to the river and clean it!
> 
> http://www.lafoundation.org/research...ase-study/424/


Would absolutely love it if they were to buildin  some of these parks along the way improving the water quality providing a necessary habitat for birds and some natural river spots that are passively scrubbing the water and softening the edges.

----------


## warreng88

Several projects in the works for OKC’s Boathouse District
Published on March 7th, 2012
Written by: Brianna Bailey
Journal Record

OKLAHOMA CITY – Oklahoma City’s Boathouse District is gearing up to begin construction on several projects over the next few months, including illuminating a 500-meter stretch of the Oklahoma River for nighttime events and erecting a 40-foot windscreen.

“It’s going to be unlike anything in the world when it gets finished,” Oklahoma City Boathouse Foundation Executive Director Mike Knopp said at a Greater Oklahoma City Chamber luncheon Wednesday.

The district also will host the opening of this year’s deadCENTER Film Festival in June for the first time.

Eventually the district will include a white-water rapids canoe-kayak course and a 16,000-square-foot youth pavilion that will feature an indoor surfing course and a sky trail ropes course culminating with a 700-foot zip-line spanning the river.

Fundraising is under way for the pavilion, with an estimated cost of $5 million to $7 million. SandRidge Energy has already secured the naming rights for the building with an undisclosed donation.

Designated as a U.S. Olympics and Paralympic training site, the Boathouse District has seen as many as 73 athletes train in Oklahoma City at one time this year, said Bryan Volpenhein, head coach for the Oklahoma City National High Performance Center. There are currently about a dozen athletes training in Oklahoma City who are contenders to compete in the 2012 Summer Olympics in London, but he said about half that amount will make it to the games.

Momentum has been heating up along Oklahoma City’s Boathouse District since USA Canoe/Kayak announced in December it was relocating its headquarters to here. The organization is a member of the United States Olympic Committee and will host its 2012 Olympic trials in Oklahoma City in April. The organization decided to relocate because of the city’s commitment to making the Oklahoma River a premier training ground for Olympic athletes, USA Canoe/Kayak CEO Joe Jacobi said, with amenities such as the white-water rapids course.

“It’s all about having a bigger vision,” Jacobi said.

----------


## gurantula35

do you have a link to this? exciting stuff

----------


## wschnitt

What are the several projects?  The Pavilion has gone from 3-5 mil to 5-7 mil.

----------


## metro

> do you have a link to this? exciting stuff


Yes, the last 12 pages of this thread.

----------


## Pete

Immediate future (2012):
Racecourse lighting
Windscreen along south bank of racecourse
Public sculpture

Near future (2013-15):
Removal of power lines
OU boathouse
UCO bouathouse
Youth pavillion / zip-line / indoor surfing
Whitewater facility
Stadium
Video screens

----------


## Skyline

Was there once a mention of horse trails along the river on the southside area?

Maybe I imagined it, but thought that I read about horse trails going from the Stockyards to Eastern Ave.

----------


## Pete

They are studying the idea of adding equestrian trails and services to the area.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Immediate future (2012):
> Racecourse lighting
> Windscreen along south bank of racecourse
> Public sculpture
> 
> Near future (2013-15):
> Removal of power lines
> OU boathouse
> UCO bouathouse
> ...


The ropes course might be done by the fall.   And the pavilion should break ground late this year

----------


## Skyline

> They are studying the idea of adding equestrian trails and services to the area.


I have never really ridden a horse and have no interest in riding one but I do like this idea for a unique attraction to downtown Okc river area. I would imagine this could be a big draw if done right and I wouldn't think it would take much money to make this happen.

----------


## Pete

Maybe there could be organized rides to the Stockyards and back.

----------


## Skyline

> Maybe there could be organized rides to the Stockyards and back.


 Last time I was in the Stockyards area there was entire chartered bus full of tourists. They seemed to be loading up on every cowboy related item they could get their hands on. Nearly everyone of them had purchased a hat, vest, and boots from one of the nearby western clothing stores. I would imagine these type of tourists would love to get on a horse and ride over into the stockyards, dine at cattlemans, purchase a hat and boots and then ride back for the day.

----------


## MDot

> Maybe there could be organized rides to the Stockyards and back.


I think that would be awesome.

----------


## mmonroe

This is inspiring!

----------


## Pete

^

That's the SummerFest grounds in Milwaukee.  Completely separate from their fairgrounds, it's used about the half the year for all different type of festivals.  Directly behind the elevated freeway is their awesome Third Ward district with tons of lofts, galleries, live theater and restaurants.

Further north up the lake shore they have a huge area of manicured parks, lagoons, marinas, beaches and all types of recreation.    They also have a massive system of bike trails that take you all over the city and tie into a statewide system that will take you almost anywhere.


Milwaukee is quite possibly the most underrated of all U.S. cities and they are very progressive in the way they do things there.

----------


## Urbanized

There's a fantastic book called "The Wealth of Cities" written by John Norquist, who was mayor at the time they created most of their recent momentum.

Also - and I'm not sure whether it is still this way or not - Milwaukee's downtown folks were near-superstars on panels and elsewhere at an International Downtown Association conference I attended a few years back in Los Angeles. It was obvious that the downtown revitalization community thought very highly of what has transpired there. Made me move that city to one of the top places I hope to visit.

----------


## Urbanized

Here's a link to the book. I can't recommend it enough; I'm going to have to get it back out and take it for another spin.

----------


## MDot

Milwaukee is a place I have always really wanted to visit. I think very highly of them and would love to just take a few days and go up there and walk around their downtown if nothing more.

----------


## Pete

Don't want to sidetrack this discussion so here are two other threads I started regarding Milwaukee.  The first is just a general one, the second concerns their amazing public market:

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=7097&page=1


http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=18930&page=1

----------


## ljbab728

That reminds me of the old "string of pearls" concept for the river.  If I remember correctly one of the pearls was an equestrian center.

----------


## gurantula35

> Yes, the last 12 pages of this thread.


i have only been on this board for a few months and can already tell just from reading that your one of the 'dicks' that every message board has... you usually have good info though, so you have that going for you. i was referring to the link as to which warreng copy and pasted into his post.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

^^^^hahahahaha

----------


## Jesseda

LOL  :Congrats:   :Kicking:

----------


## SOONER8693

> i have only been on this board for a few months and can already tell just from reading that your one of the 'dicks' that every message board has... you usually have good info though, so you have that going for you. i was referring to the link as to which warreng copy and pasted into his post.


Agree 100%.

----------


## warreng88

> do you have a link to this? exciting stuff


Here is the link: http://journalrecord.com/2012/03/07/...t-real-estate/

You have to be a subscriber to the JR to view it, that's why I posted the whole article.

----------


## king183

Just wildly dreaming, but I think something like #6 on this list, the Oslo Opera House, would be a cool addition to the Oklahoma River. It interacts directly with the water, while providing a cool public space in/on an architecturally unique building. 

http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/10/travel...ory/index.html

----------


## Spartan

Well, it beats a convention center.

----------


## soonerguru

There were many snide, onanistic jokes about the old "string of pearls" concept way back when. Good times.

----------


## king183

What happened to your other post, Spartan? I thought you raised a good point about its architecture.  

But, yeah, definitely beats a convention center.

----------


## Spartan

Well, I figured most people would like it since it's shiny, new, and big. I've taken enough barrages on here lately..

----------


## skanaly

So about this new zip-line that is going from the boathouse to the starting point? When is that being set-up?

----------


## ljbab728

> So about this new zip-line that is going from the boathouse to the starting point? When is that being set-up?


I'm not sure about the construction schedule but it's not going from a boathouse to a starting point.  It's going to start from it's own structure and go across the river.

----------


## betts

> So about this new zip-line that is going from the boathouse to the starting point? When is that being set-up?


After the Sandridge building is complete it will be set up.

----------


## wschnitt

> After the Sandridge building is complete it will be set up.


From the riversport website:

"The budget for the new Boathouse District attractions including the new surfing feature, youth pavilion, Sky Trail and zip line, as well as a mountain bike trail, is estimated to be $5 million to $7 million. Construction of the phased project is expected to begin in summer, 2012."

I was under the impression that the zip line was the first phase.

----------


## Snowman

> From the riversport website:
> 
> "The budget for the new Boathouse District attractions including the new surfing feature, youth pavilion, Sky Trail™ and zip line, as well as a mountain bike trail, is estimated to be $5 million to $7 million. Construction of the phased project is expected to begin in summer, 2012."
> 
> I was under the impression that the zip line was the first phase.


The sky trail structure sounded like it was early in the process but the zip line will not be in place until the building that is going to be constructed under it is finished (or at least the exterior shell is mostly done).

----------


## wschnitt

> The sky trail structure sounded like it was early in the process but the zip line will not be in place until the building that is going to be constructed under it is finished (or at least the exterior shell is mostly done).


Ok, you may be right.  I thought skytrail=zipline.

----------


## mmonroe

I still want a lake or large pond spond off the river or directly connects with the river, some place to just fish that is close and clean as well as an attraction for the area.  All large cities have great water features, but compared to most cities, I think our river, for being the water feature it is, just isn't big enough, it's like a large creek.

----------


## Snowman

> Ok, you may be right.  I thought skytrail=zipline.


Sky trail is only the rope course-ish thing under the zipline tower. They made it easy to confuse their terminology by referring to the trail, the climbing wall and the zip line like totally separate items though they are all built off the same frame structure.

----------


## ljbab728

> I still want a lake or large pond spond off the river or directly connects with the river, some place to just fish that is close and clean as well as an attraction for the area.  All large cities have great water features, but compared to most cities, I think our river, for being the water feature it is, just isn't big enough, it's like a large creek.


Maybe you don't remember what it used to be like when it had to be mowed several times a year.  I understand what you're saying but it's unlikely that there will ever any kind of lake or pond in connection with the river in the downtown area.  Also I don't remember any great water features in a number of larger cities such as Phoenix or Las Vegas (fountains don't count).

----------


## wschnitt

> Sky trail is only the rope course-ish thing under the zipline tower. They made it easy to confuse their terminology by referring to the trail, the climbing wall and the zip line like totally separate items though they are all built off the same frame structure.


You are correct.  The SkyTrails is the white steel framework thing to the north of the building and is discussed to be the first stage.  I asked about this today.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Maybe you don't remember what it used to be like when it had to be mowed several times a year.  I understand what you're saying but it's unlikely that there will ever any kind of lake or pond in connection with the river in the downtown area.  *Also I don't remember any great water features in a number of larger cities such as Phoenix or Las Vegas* (fountains don't count).


Maybe not the best examples???

----------


## catcherinthewry

How about Dallas?  The Trinity River is nothing to speak of.  There are numerous examples of big time cities with no outstanding water features.

----------


## Snowman

> I still want a lake or large pond spond off the river or directly connects with the river, some place to just fish that is close and clean as well as an attraction for the area.  All large cities have great water features, but compared to most cities, I think our river, for being the water feature it is, just isn't big enough, it's like a large creek.


Have you heard of Lake Overholser (directly attached and far cleaner water than one would be near downtown) or Hefner (not directly attached but has more amenities than Overholser)? If you want more than either of these currently have adding more lakes will be unlikely to accomplish that because it will dilute resources.

----------


## ljbab728

> Maybe not the best examples???


That's exactly my point, Larry.  I was responding to the comment that "all" large cities have great water features which obviously isn't true.  And Dallas actually has some decent plans in store for the Trinity if they pan out.

----------


## Larry OKC

Especially when the large city is located in a desert climate???

----------


## ljbab728

Ray Ackerman statue is coming.

http://newsok.com/statue-unveiling-w...rticle/3667324

----------


## ljbab728

I'm not sure if this story works better here or in sports but I'm putting in here for now.  There was a very well done video segment on KFOR sports tonight about this same human interest story.  There are actually two Cubans here now even though only one is mentioned here.  The video in this link is not really related but hopefully the one from KFOR will show up on their website.

http://newsok.com/cuban-kayaker-esca...rticle/3552184

----------


## BoulderSooner

new master plan update from the april 24 Riverfront Redevelopment Authority ...       lighted basketball courts and sand volleyball courts are coming to the river and added to the "blue zone" .. is a jr ropes course and zip line ..

----------


## wschnitt

USA Canoe/Kayak Olympic Trials Friday night and saturday morning.  The winner of the men's and the women or the woman's K1 (single person) is going to the Olympics.  Anyone interest can park and watch for free.

----------


## dankrutka

> new master plan update from the april 24 Riverfront Redevelopment Authority ...       lighted basketball courts and sand volleyball courts are coming to the river and added to the "blue zone" .. is a jr ropes course and zip line ..


I love the diversity of options that'll be there!

----------


## wschnitt

From riversportokc.org

2012 U.S. Olympic Team Trials • Canoe/Kayak takes place on the Oklahoma River, April 20-21. Join us in the Boathouse District Friday, 5-7p, for the 200m and 500m Finals! Athletes will also be competing for berths on the USA Canoe/Kayak 2012 National Team and Paracanoe National Team. Racing will continue Saturday morning, with a special Paddle Now! event for youth featuring an athlete autograph session at 11a and the opportunity to paddle with an elite athlete in a team boat, 12-2p. We hope to see you there! [more on OlympicTrialsOKC.org] Watch the live coverage on Universal Sports.

----------


## iMAX386

> new master plan update from the april 24 Riverfront Redevelopment Authority ...       lighted basketball courts and sand volleyball courts are coming to the river and added to the "blue zone" .. is a jr ropes course and zip line ..


Very cool!

----------


## Pete

Here are some images from the updated master plan:

----------


## Snowman

> 


They apparently have not been looking at ODOT's plans, a street is planed to go over the north third (if not half) of this bike track to connect the boulevard to 5th.

----------


## ljbab728

> I'm not sure if this story works better here or in sports but I'm putting in here for now.  There was a very well done video segment on KFOR sports tonight about this same human interest story.  There are actually two Cubans here now even though only one is mentioned here.  The video in this link is not really related but hopefully the one from KFOR will show up on their website.
> 
> http://newsok.com/cuban-kayaker-esca...rticle/3552184


Here is the video I referred to.

http://kfor.com/2012/04/20/kayaking-for-freedom/

----------


## skanaly

^ Great story. On another subject could someone post some sort of timeline of dates for this whole project?

----------


## ljbab728

> Ray Ackerman statue is coming.
> 
> http://newsok.com/statue-unveiling-w...rticle/3667324


An update on this.

http://newsok.com/old-man-river-hono...rticle/3668257

----------


## dankrutka

UCO's boathouse isn't named on those plans. There's a TBD boathouse. Dd it fall through?

----------


## wschnitt

> UCO's boathouse isn't named on those plans. There's a TBD boathouse. Dd it fall through?


The CHK Central Boathouse is the UCO Boathouse.

----------


## dankrutka

> The CHK Central Boathouse is the UCO Boathouse.


That's right. My bad. It even says it there. Sorry I was looking on my phone and missed it. Carry on.

These plans look awesome! They're doing a great job with the master plan.

----------


## MDot

> These plans look awesome! They're doing a great job with the master plan.


Agreed.

----------


## Pete

More:

----------


## Watson410

Any idea when that bike pump track is going to be complete? That would be AWESOME!!

----------


## Snowman

> Any idea when that bike pump track is going to be complete? That would be AWESOME!!


They have not included it in the things they hope to start in the next year. Plus it will have to be a different shape if it is located there, while I am not sure if the street going across the drawing is paved yet, it was graded months ago. They still have plenty of other options if they decide it will not fit in that area.

----------


## jn1780

> They have not included it in the things they hope to start in the next year. Plus it will have to be a different shape if it is located there, while I am not sure if the street going across the drawing is paved yet, it was graded months ago. They still have plenty of other options if they decide it will not fit in that area.


I don't think its set in stone yet what they will do with 5th st. The river master plan would ultimately determine if it needs to connect to Lincoln or not. Its interesting how the vehicle access map conflicts with the master plan.

----------


## Snowman

> I don't think its set in stone yet what they will do with 5th st. The river master plan would ultimately determine if it needs to connect to Lincoln or not. Its interesting how the vehicle access map conflicts with the master plan.


I thought the road was a federal obligation and it already has had work put in on it.

----------


## jn1780

> I thought the road was a federal obligation and it already has had work put in on it.


Are we talking about the same thing? There is going to be an on-ramp going to I-40 from the boulevard and this same ramp branches off and connects to Lincoln. They did leave an opening in the curbs and graded the potential interesection where 5th st could go in. 



5th street as of right now doesn't lead anywhere so I don't see it as being a federal issue. If there's going to be a lot of development in the future on the eastern part this area then it probably be a good idea to restore 5th st.

----------


## Snowman

> Are we talking about the same thing? There is going to be an on-ramp going to I-40 from the boulevard and this same ramp branches off and connects to Lincoln. They did leave an opening in the curbs and graded the potential interesection where 5th st could go in. 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th street as of right now doesn't lead anywhere so I don't see it as being a federal issue. If there's going to be a lot of development in the future on the eastern part this area then it probably be a good idea to restore 5th st.


If any federal money went into doing the grading or other associated work then they would have required it be paved.

----------


## Spartan

The little area north of the white water facility seems like a good area for strictly private mixed-use development, which may help enhance the connections between Boathose Row and other parts of downtown.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The little area north of the white water facility seems like a good area for strictly private mixed-use development, which may help enhance the connections between Boathose Row and other parts of downtown.


i know they would like a hotel in this area ... but i'm sure that is a ways away ..

----------


## BoulderSooner

the boat house foundation as now applied to be the first senior center partner ..   their plan is in this weeks wellness center agenda ..

----------


## Larry OKC

That is interesting...earlier reports had said that just the Y and the City/County Health Dept had applied (but I think both said that the "free" building wasn't enough, that they would need further subsidies)

----------


## NoOkie

> Any idea when that bike pump track is going to be complete? That would be AWESOME!!


Seconded.  Would convince me to buy a mountain bike.

----------


## Spartan

> the boat house foundation as now applied to be the first senior center partner ..   their plan is in this weeks wellness center agenda ..


Shocker

----------


## Snowman

> Are we talking about the same thing? There is going to be an on-ramp going to I-40 from the boulevard and this same ramp branches off and connects to Lincoln. They did leave an opening in the curbs and graded the potential interesection where 5th st could go in. 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th street as of right now doesn't lead anywhere so I don't see it as being a federal issue. If there's going to be a lot of development in the future on the eastern part this area then it probably be a good idea to restore 5th st.


Since I am over there every weekday I checked and the road and sidewalks have already been paved, it just still has the temporary concrete barriers blocking off access.

----------


## sooner88

This will be another great option in metro area... I'm sure you know, but there are a lot of other great mountain mountain biking trails around the metro.

----------


## ThomPaine

I'm sorry, but all this boathouse stuff is just... awesome!  I've been involved down there over the years, and I had started to think I had gotten all excited for nothing, but with the work that has been done over the last two years, and these plans seemingly coming to fruition, I am just extremely proud of what's going on in OKC.  Even if I never dip another oar in the water myself, this is really incredible!

----------


## Watson410

> This will be another great option in metro area... I'm sure you know, but there are a lot of other great mountain mountain biking trails around the metro.


Yeah, I go to them quite often actually. I just bought a mountain bike last summer and I'm completely addicted! WAY BETTER THAN RUNNING!!! Haha. It would be awesome to see this pump track built just to have another option. I bet it'll get a lot of use once people catch on....

----------


## NoOkie

> Yeah, I go to them quite often actually. I just bought a mountain bike last summer and I'm completely addicted! WAY BETTER THAN RUNNING!!! Haha. It would be awesome to see this pump track built just to have another option. I bet it'll get a lot of use once people catch on....


What are the other mtb trails in the area?  I know Thunderbird has some, but past that,I'm clueless.  I ride the road, but have kicked around getting an MTB a few times.

----------


## Snowman

> What are the other mtb trails in the area?  I know Thunderbird has some, but past that,I'm clueless.  I ride the road, but have kicked around getting an MTB a few times.


In OKC by Hefner & Draper lakes, I think there is one in or near Edmond too.

----------


## metro

> In OKC by Hefner & Draper lakes, I think there is one in or near Edmond too.


Yes, Hefner, Draper and Arcadia.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

More info:  http://okearthbike.com/index.php

----------


## sooner88

There are a lot of events around Oklahoma too once you get into mountain biking.  There are multiple races around the year.  People that compete start from the super serious to the people who are there just for fun.

----------


## mmonroe

I don't know if this has been posted here yet, but I was poking around this site today ( http://www.okasla.org/Pages/centralstatesawards.html ) and found this:

----------


## mcca7596

Nice find, obviously two of those hotels are already built and I believe a third was approved some months ago by the Riverfront Design Committee (?)

There's already the trail; that will be nice if they terrace the riverfront like that. The only negative I can see is that it would take away the natural growth on that bank; that stretch is the most densely vegetated in the city proper.

----------


## Pete

Here are some aerials:

----------


## OKCisOK4me

That's actually pretty cool.

----------


## MDot

> ...I believe a third was approved some months ago by the Riverfront Design Committee...


Would you or anyone else happen to know when construction will start on it if it indeed was approved?

----------


## oakhollow

This project looks great but it's in an area that no one ever sees really.  When is something like this going to happen along an area of the river closer to downtown/boathouses?

----------


## ljbab728

Obviously from those pics any concern about the loss of natural vegetation due to landscaping along the South bank of the river in that area is overblown.  The North bank is heavily vegetated but not the South bank.
And that is not in an area that is never seen.  Besides being in busy Meridian hotel zone it is a terminus for the river cruises.

----------


## mcca7596

> Obviously from those pics any concern about the loss of natural vegetation due to landscaping along the South bank of the river in that area is overblown.  The North bank is heavily vegetated but not the South bank.


I was just referring to the maturity or lack thereof of the trees. Take the Civic Center redesign for example, it'll still be nicely landscaped but obviously won't be the same without 70+ year old trees.

----------


## ljbab728

> I was just referring to the maturity or lack thereof of the trees. Take the Civic Center redesign for example, it'll still be nicely landscaped but obviously won't be the same without 70+ year old trees.


I understand you point but there are relatively few mature trees on that side of the river.  The landscaping should be an improvement in this case versus the Civic Center where it is not.

----------


## ljbab728

> Man that is a lot of parking!


There may be times when the hotels utilize much of that parking.  If you're referring to the parking at the riverboat landing that's iffy if it will ever be close to full.

----------


## JohnH_in_OKC

> There may be times when the hotels utilize much of that parking.  If you're referring to the parking at the riverboat landing that's iffy if it will ever be close to full.


There's never enough parking during both the annual Oklahoma River Christmas Parade and the annual Oklahoma Regatta Festival at the Regatta Landing -- it always overflows into the grass almost all the way to I-35.  It seems like the Regatta Landing's parking is close to full at several other events which I've attended. If you're talking about the Meridian or Exchange Landings, I'm pretty sure there will always be plenty of parking at the Exchange Landing.  For the Meridian Landing, I don't know about its parking since I haven't parked there when I've walked the river.  

For seniors, like myself (I'm 63 and retired), the Oklahoma River is great for walking or bicycling.  I hope one of our senior aquatic centers can be located at the boathouse district & we get a trolley or bus connection to the senior wellness center.  Our Oklahoma River boathouse district is one of the great new features of Oklahoma City & by connecting it to our free trolley or our new trolley on tracks, we can show it off to our OKC visitors.  Hopefully, we can connect the boathouse area to the OKC Canal (statues area) by a dedicated pedestrian walkway and (perhaps) by car or boat or trolley.  I got my shoes wet when I last walked underneath the new Crosstown Expressway (about 2 weeks ago).  Now that there's traffic flowing, I can't walk over Interstate 40 anymore!

Update:  I just read the posts on the previous page & discovered you were talking about the Meridian Landing.  I will plan to walk there this week & make a more educated comment about that area.  I should have read those posts first, since you were talking about existing/future hotels & I didn't know of any hotels planned in the Regatta Landing area.

----------


## Snowman

> For seniors, like myself (I'm 63 and retired), the Oklahoma River is great for walking or bicycling. I hope one of our senior aquatic centers can be located at the boathouse district & we get a trolley or bus connection to the senior wellness center. Our Oklahoma River boathouse district is one of the great new features of Oklahoma City & by connecting it to our free trolley or our new trolley on tracks, we can show it off to our OKC visitors. Hopefully, we can connect the boathouse area to the OKC Canal (statues area) by a dedicated pedestrian walkway and (perhaps) by car or boat or trolley. I got my shoes wet when I last walked underneath the new Crosstown Expressway (about 2 weeks ago). Now that there's traffic flowing, I can't walk over Interstate 40 anymore!


I see the trolley go to the boathouse daily. The schedule online is not pulling up but on the map lists that leg as variable time, if that is consistent with other lines it will only makes a run there after skipping it at least once.

The pedestrian walkways & waterway between the lower canal and Regatta park is funded at this point but is just reaching the end of the design phase.

----------


## ljbab728

> Update:  I just read the posts on the previous page & discovered you were talking about the Meridian Landing.  I will plan to walk there this week & make a more educated comment about that area.  I should have read those posts first, since you were talking about existing/future hotels & I didn't know of any hotels planned in the Regatta Landing area.


You're correct.  That area is what we were discussing.  I have parked there when taking the river cruise and there were only a few cars there.  It could be busier at times but I suspect that most people taking the river cruises originate downtown.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Another visual or two for how I hope we can eventually develop the river.  Cantilever over the river bank to create a great riverwalk experience.


Great idea, create  open space and hide the erosion control rocks.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> That is what I was thinking.  It would also create an immediate "observation deck" for all the races.


Well, I'd hope that anyone would be able to walk it...  :Cool:

----------


## catch22

I do agree we definitely need something unique that captures the imagination and attracts people to INTERACT with it. Not a bland Oklahoma themed sculpture we think someone will put in their photo album. We need something very unique that is awe-inspiring, creative, etc. I don't know what that is. I can't provide any ideas. But we need something that people flock to; because it's out of this world, it's weird, it's fascinating, it's inspiring, it's unique, it's strange, it's unreal, it's interactive, it's ________. We don't have any thing like that. We have public art here....but not "art". Art asks more questions than it answers, and we need at least one piece that people will flock to because it truly is those things I mentioned earlier in this post.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

#8 boathouse really should be OSU...

----------


## Laramie

There is an area on the Oklahoma River between Exchange Avenue & Western Avenue Bridges where there is an abandoned trestle (train crossing) which could be converted into a fishing bridge.   A project of this magnitude could probably be completed with less than one million dollars in funding since the structure is still standing and in place.

This area can be reached by crossing south on Exchange Avenue Bridge turning left at S. W. 8th Street; it is near the Boardman.  

Tulsa has an area crossing the Arkansas River near Riverside; this is a fishing bridge on the river port of the Arkansas River:

Arkansas River Pedestrian Bridge | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This would make an idea fishing bridge and add some additional activities to the Oklahoma River.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## Spartan

> #8 boathouse really should be OSU...


Wouldn't the fishing bridge constitute the OSU boathouse? Oo

----------


## Bellaboo

> Wouldn't the fishing bridge constitute the OSU boathouse? Oo


Oh crap, you're gonna start a flame war.......

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> There is an area on the Oklahoma River between Exchange Avenue & Western Avenue Bridges where there is an abandoned trestle (train crossing) which could be converted into a fishing bridge.   A project of this magnitude could probably be completed with less than one million dollars in funding since the structure is still standing and in place.
> 
> This area can be reached by crossing south on Exchange Avenue Bridge turning left at S. W. 8th Street; it is near the Boardman.  
> 
> Tulsa has an area crossing the Arkansas River near Riverside; this is a fishing bridge on the river port of the Arkansas River:
> 
> Arkansas River Pedestrian Bridge | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> This would make an idea fishing bridge and add some additional activities to the Oklahoma River.
> ...


I was going to hit this up ealier.  We've already talked about how to turn that old bridge into a pedestrian crossing of some sort, but you have to know that it's not the same type of bridge that Tulsa has over the Arkansas.  The bridge up in T-town is a truss bridge where they ties ran up over the top of the truss supports.  When the bridge was long retired and implemented into the river trails system there, they decked the bottom of the truss to form the walkways and such so you're actually walking through the truss where the trains used to run over the top.

The rinky dinky bridge over the Oklahoma River is (conferring with a link from Google...) a deck beam bridge with no outside walls.  

Bridge Basics - A Spotter's Guide to Bridge Design

But I do agree...that it needs to have some kind of foot/bicycle traffic on it connecting the riversides.

----------


## Laramie

> I was going to hit this up ealier.  We've already talked about how to turn that old bridge into a pedestrian crossing of some sort, but you have to know that it's not the same type of bridge that Tulsa has over the Arkansas.  *The bridge up in T-town is a truss bridge where they ties ran up over the top of the truss supports.*  When the bridge was long retired and implemented into the river trails system there, they decked the bottom of the truss to form the walkways and such so you're actually walking through the truss where the trains used to run over the top.
> 
> The rinky dinky bridge over the Oklahoma River is (conferring with a link from Google...) a deck beam bridge with no outside walls.  
> 
> Bridge Basics - A Spotter's Guide to Bridge Design
> 
> But I do agree...that it needs to have some kind of foot/bicycle traffic on it connecting the riversides.


*OKCisOK4me,* you seem to be somewhat knowledgeable about bridges especially the one in Tulsa.   As I recall, I do remember seeing where the tracks were at the roof of the fishing bridge in Tulsa.  Do we have a sound enough structure in that old train crossing bridge between Western & Exchange Avenues to do something similar to what was done it T-town?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

It looks like the bridge is made of iron beams so, even as the old beams on the old Crosstown were still in good condition, I'm sure the ex railroad bridge is in a fine enough condition to put humans and light weight traffic on it.  

I recently saw a program on Modern Marvels about the railroad that went to Key West, when the old bridges were purchased by the state of Florida, they put a wider surface on top of the spans to accommodate 2-way automobile traffic.  Same could be done for our bridge, just retrofit it with a wood surface deck and rails (retaining rails for safety) for 2-way pedestrian traffic.

Oh, and on a personal note, my Grandpa would take me to that bridge every visit I got up to Tulsa when I was a kid cause A) I'm a train buff and B) it was a fun thing to do with Grandpa.  It's an amazing piece of work.  If you get the time you should go up there and check it out.

----------


## Snowman

> The rinky dinky bridge over the Oklahoma River is (conferring with a link from Google...) a deck beam bridge with no outside walls.


It may not be an elaborate bridge but the beams below the deck have enough load capacity to support nearly any type of deck with parapets built over top we would want for a pedestrian bridge.

----------


## Praedura

Businessman, civic leader Ray Ackerman dies | NewsOK.com

Thank you Ray, for all you did. RIP

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> It may not be an elaborate bridge but the beams below the deck have enough load capacity to support nearly any type of deck with parapets built over top we would want for a pedestrian bridge.


...and I don't disagree with that.  The point is, that we need to have a bridge that is walker/bicycle friendly only.  OKC has this mentality that every bridge across any type of span of whatever has to be strong enough to support vehicular traffic.  Lets just have a pedestrian bridge for once..yep.

----------


## Bellaboo

> ...and I don't disagree with that.  The point is, that we need to have a bridge that is walker/bicycle friendly only.  OKC has this mentality that every bridge across any type of span of whatever has to be strong enough to support vehicular traffic.  Lets just have a pedestrian bridge for once..yep.


Don't think Snowman wanted vehiclular traffic ?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

That's why I said OKC has this mentality...  and he may not have said that, but then, what was he implying by talking about the beams being able to handle more than pedestrian traffic, if you may know?

----------


## Bellaboo

> That's why I said OKC has this mentality...  and he may not have said that, but then, what was he implying by talking about the beams being able to handle more than pedestrian traffic, if you may know?


He explained it pretty well, he said it has a strong enough support structure to add to it for pedestrian traffic.....

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Ok, well, I don't ever really see reasons to say exactly what we've been talking about as if it were the first time ever.  Therefore, I assumed he was talking about heavier load capacities because even if the bridge were made of plastic it could support pedestrian traffic, but of course, it's made of steel beams, therefore load bearing could be much heavier than pedestrian.  Do ya see where I'm coming from?  No big deal...moving on.

----------


## Praedura

A few nice river pics from a traveler's blog:
Live, Love, Travel: Oklahoma City

----------


## HangryHippo

We seriously need to add more greenery down there, particularly trees along the banks where possible.  Otherwise, that area is great and I'm glad it's seeing life again.

----------


## Bellaboo

> We seriously need to add more greenery down there, particularly trees along the banks where possible.  Otherwise, that area is great and I'm glad it's seeing life again.


I'd like to see them add some lighting effects along the river. Today on my drive at about 7 am, it so dark you can hardly even see the river. It would look so good with some type of uniform lighting system.

----------


## betts

> I'd like to see them add some lighting effects along the river. Today on my drive at about 7 am, it so dark you can hardly even see the river. It would look so good with some type of uniform lighting system.


Not to mention it's too dark to feel completely safe using the paths along the river once dusk begins.  It would be nice to have it lighted so it could at least be used until dark.  A few bicycle policemen might not hurt either.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Not to mention it's too dark to feel completely safe using the paths along the river once dusk begins.  It would be nice to have it lighted so it could at least be used until dark.  A few bicycle policemen might not hurt either.


What about a police Kiosk?

----------


## kevinpate

> Not to mention it's too dark to feel completely safe using the paths along the river once dusk begins.  It would be nice to have it lighted so it could at least be used until dark.  A few bicycle policemen might not hurt either.


Haven't wandered the river pathways at night, but we have taken late late night strolls around the Chesapeake boathouse area, the walkways along the river spur area, and the walkways all along the canal as well.  Never felt anything other than safe on those areas.  Same for late night at MBG area, at and near the Murrah memorial and some other DT strips that aren't monitored as well.

I'd probably feel less at ease if I were a smaller person or looked like a tourist with money.  Sometimes, having a well honed low priority target chubber gait just ain't such a bad deal.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I was down there yesterday (again, taking pics with my camera that I don't have on me cause I'm at work now) and there is a crane and some kind of other machine a few sites east of the Devon Boathouse.  Was wondering if they were starting construction of the pavilion with the zip line course?

----------


## Pete

> I was down there yesterday (again, taking pics with my camera that I don't have on me cause I'm at work now) and there is a crane and some kind of other machine a few sites east of the Devon Boathouse.  Was wondering if they were starting construction of the pavilion with the zip line course?


Yep.

Several building permits for this have been issued recently.

----------


## Snowman

> Has there been any talk in the past about connected Lake Overholster to the Oklahoma River?


Other than the bike trail being built?

----------


## ljbab728

> No, I mean dredging and essentially extending the Oklahoma River to the lake.


I suppose that could be done but I wonder if it would cause problems in maintaining the lake level.

----------


## Snowman

> No, I mean dredging and essentially extending the Oklahoma River to the lake.


I would expect that adding a MAPS style dam around MacArthur would be far more economical way to retain more water in that section than dredging. It should not need much more elevation to keep a decent amount of water all year in that section, the obstructive sand bars are between Council and MacArthur. If the the river flow rate was normal and the aquifer along the lake was not more depleted than normal due to the drought, there would be a decent stream connecting the lake to the west river basin.

----------


## Kokopelli

I think there are a boatload of recreational opportunities in that ideal. Plus it flows directly  into the Boathouse district.  

As Sid suggested,  clean/dredge the river and now you have a 8 - 11 mile kayak course. 

Not to many years ago some nice hybrids (white bass/ stripper) were being caught in the dam basin and river area at Overhosler.  A widen and dredged river for the entire length between downtown and Lake Overhosler would have the potential to be a decent urban fishery. 

Actually there could be a potential, three-part Maps 4 project in that ideal;

1. Dredge Lake Overholser additionally if possible expand the lake to the west. 

2. Clean / dredge and widen the Oklahoma River from Overhosler to downtown, add additional dams and locks if needed. Bonus section expand the Oklahoma River east from Eastern Ave to NE 63rd.  In this section bike and walking trails should be included up to  23rd. From 23rd to 63rd would be mainly boating and fishing.


3. Create a new small reservoir by combining and enlarging the two existing ponds that are located between  S. Council and S. MacArthur and SW 15th and I-40. The area on the north side of SW 15th  between Wilcox Center Rd and S Rockwell Ave, where the riverbed has moved over time, would be the expansion area. 

Currently one has to have a city permit to fish any of the city lakes, make it the same for the river to help pay for ongoing fishery cost.

----------


## Snowman

There is a study currently being done with Dolese that may lead to Overholser being dredged, if dredging goes ahead is dependent on if the silt that has been accumulating is a high enough grade they can sell it

----------


## jarrington00

> Has there been any talk in the past about connected Lake Overholser to the Oklahoma River?


That would be very cool, although it would be awfully close to the dump off 15th and Council which extends beyond Rockwell to the southeast.  I don't know if anything special with the EPA would be needed.

----------


## HangryHippo

Pretty good progress along the banks of the river just east of the Devon Boathouse.  Got some pictures and will try to post later.

----------


## dankrutka

About every 6 months or so I like to ask about what's going on with the OU and UCO boathouses, the former of which has supposedly been funded for quite a while now.

----------


## Pete

I have a feeling the funding for the OU boathouse has either fallen through or been delayed.

They received several large pledges and perhaps one or more of them have not come through.


Otherwise, the crazy-long delays make no sense.  OU already has a rowing team and the site was prepped for them over a year ago.

We keep hearing they are still in design phase but that simply can't be the hold-up at this point.

----------


## HangryHippo

I said this elsewhere and was promptly chastised for suggesting that there's something else going on.  But there's definitely something going on that's resulting in delay after delay.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Construction points to progress along Oklahoma River

" MAPS 3 Oklahoma River Lighting 
Construction is underway to install 12 stadium style light poles in the Oklahoma Rivers Boathouse District as a part of MAPS 3.  The work includes the pouring of foundation, placement of conduit and installation of electrical cables and transformers. 

 This project will add a new dimension, not only to the rowing on the river, but to many more activities which will emerge as this part of the Oklahoma River continues to mature, MAPS 3 Program Manager David Todd said.

 The lighting will be placed between the Lincoln Boulevard bridge and the Interstate-35 bridge.  The project is expected to be completed in May 2013. The lights will be used for night racing and other evening events along the Oklahoma River. "

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Construction begins on latest additions to Oklahoma City's Boathouse District | NewsOK.com

----------


## jn1780

One of the gates at the Eastern gate was open and river is down to just mud to the west of this gate. Is this because of construction or did the dam break again?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> One of the gates at the Eastern gate was open and river is down to just mud to the west of this gate. Is this because of construction or did the dam break again?


Yeah, I noticed that. What is the deal? It looks horrible. :/

----------


## Snowman

> One of the gates at the Eastern gate was open and river is down to just mud to the west of this gate. Is this because of construction or did the dam break again?


Construction, I think the estimate for it being down was around three months

----------


## jonno

It looks like they have started the canal extension under I-40. You need to lower the water level so it doesn't flood your work site.

----------


## ljbab728

> It looks like they have started the canal extension under I-40. You need to lower the water level so it doesn't flood your work site.


Since the canal extension is not connected to the river how could the work site get flooded?

----------


## jn1780

> Since the canal extension is not connected to the river how could the work site get flooded?


Well, its not a canal extension. Its a river extension under I-40 to bring  it closer to the canal.

I thought they would set up a cofferdam though and wouldn't have to drain the river this earlier in construction.

----------


## RodH

The canal is not being extended.  The river is being extended to the canal.  The inlet, where the boats that cruise the river dock, is being extended under the interstate to within a few feet of where the canal terminates.

----------


## ljbab728

You're correct.  That does make sense.

----------


## Snowman

> Well, its not a canal extension. Its a river extension under I-40 to bring  it closer to the canal.
> 
> I thought they would set up a cofferdam though and wouldn't have to drain the river this earlier in construction.


It is much cheaper not to do a dam (I think the estimate for a dam would have been a 1/3rd of the budget of the extension) and they would rather it be down in this part of the year because this is the part of the year it is least it is used.

----------


## jn1780

> It is much cheaper not to do a dam (I think the estimate for a dam would have been a 1/3rd of the budget of the extension) and they would rather it be down in this part of the year because this is the part of the year it is least it is used.


Yeah, I can see that. Plus, I just saw a news article saying their putting in a sewer line under the river so it was going to have to be lowered anyway.

----------


## bucktalk

My question is where in the world will they get water to refill the river?? If Overholser is extremely low AND Hefner is low AND Canton Lake (were all of the water originates) is low - where will the replacement water come from??? Might have been wiser to hold off on such improvements until adequate water is available...yes?

----------


## jn1780

> My question is where in the world will they get water to refill the river?? If Overholser is extremely low AND Hefner is low AND Canton Lake (were all of the water originates) is low - where will the replacement water come from??? Might have been wiser to hold off on such improvements until adequate water is available...yes?


The river fills up fast when it actually does rain since excess stormwater drains into into. Should get a little bit of rain in the spring when their ready to fill it back up. (Knock on wood). lol

----------


## Snowman

> My question is where in the world will they get water to refill the river?? If Overholser is extremely low AND Hefner is low AND Canton Lake (were all of the water originates) is low - where will the replacement water come from??? Might have been wiser to hold off on such improvements until adequate water is available...yes?


A couple things to keep in mind. The drought was worse along the entire rough of the North Canadian to here than it was here, and we get more that twice the rain most of the route when none are in a drought. I do not know what percentage comes from city storm water drains and creeks west of the city, but I can certainly confirm that enough volume comes that it has the energy to transport a lots of debris with it when the city does get more than a light rain. While a couple times water has been released into the river basin, the vast majority of the time if any water was flowing from the North Canadian they impounded as much as possible in Hefner or Overholser. The entire volume of water contained in the river is less than the volume of a foot of water at Hefner or Overholser. Hefner and Overholser would still be in roughly the same condition if the river dams did not exist.

----------


## OKCRT

> A couple things to keep in mind. The drought was worse along the entire rough of the North Canadian to here than it was here, and we get more that twice the rain most of the route when neither are in a drought. I do not know what percentage comes from city storm water drains and creeks west of the city, but I can certainly confirm that enough volume comes that it has the energy to transport a lots of debris with it when the city does get rain. While a couple times water has been released into the river basin, the vast majority of the time if any water was flowing from the North Canadian they impounded as much as possible in Hefner or Overholser. The entire volume of water contained in the river is less than the volume of a foot of water at Hefner or Overholser. Hefner and Overholser would still be in roughly the same condition if the river dams did not exist.


What is this thing called "Rain" that everyone is talking about? 

Seriously,we have been in a serious drought for about 7 years now. How long can this last? Is this a result of global warming or just a bump in the road? Someone surely knows....

----------


## jn1780

> A couple things to keep in mind. The drought was worse along the entire rough of the North Canadian to here than it was here, and we get more that twice the rain most of the route when neither are in a drought. I do not know what percentage comes from city storm water drains, but I can certainly confirm that enough volume comes that it has the energy to transport a lots of debris with it when the city does get rain. While a couple times water has been released in to the river basin, the vast majority of the time if any water was flowing from the North Canadian they impounded as much as possible in Hefner or Overholser. The entire volume of water contained in the river is less than the volume of a foot of water at Hefner or Overholser. Hefner and Overholser would still be in roughly the same condition if the river dams did not exist.


I think they only release water at Overholser when they want to fill the river up faster. If you follower the path of the North Canadian river. North of Overholser by 39th street is where it branches off into Overholser and Hefner. From there it goes into its own little canal right beside the lake so that they can maintain a natural river current. That natural river current is what keeps the river Oklahoma filled up .

----------


## 1972ford

We need another 30 straight days of rain like we had 4 or 5 years ago.  That would help out our aquifers as well.

----------


## Bellaboo

Nothing to worry about, everytime a soul in Yukon flushes their toilet, it gets passed on down the River to OKC...................

----------


## catcherinthewry

I heard a rumor today that there may be plans for an amphitheater on the south side of the river just east of Western.  Has anyone else heard of this?  From what I heard, the guy that ran the Zoo Amp lost the contract and is looking to build his own venue.  My source has seen the plans and said they include retail spaces as well.  This could be one of those things that never see the light of day because of the lack of funding, but if it came to pass that would be an awesome addition to the river front.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I heard a rumor today that there may be *plans for an amphitheater on the south side of the river* just east of Western.  Has anyone else heard of this?  From what I heard, the guy that ran the Zoo Amp lost the contract and is looking to build his own venue.  My source has seen the plans and said they include retail spaces as well.  This could be one of those things that never see the light of day because of the lack of funding, but if it came to pass that would be an awesome addition to the river front.


I've read this before, but it was very preliminary at the time.

----------


## Snowman

> I heard a rumor today that there may be plans for an amphitheater on the south side of the river just east of Western.  Has anyone else heard of this?  From what I heard, the guy that ran the Zoo Amp lost the contract and is looking to build his own venue.  My source has seen the plans and said they include retail spaces as well.  This could be one of those things that never see the light of day because of the lack of funding, but if it came to pass that would be an awesome addition to the river front.


At one point they had an outdoor amphitheater near the river in the Core 2 Shore plans but it was not in the more recent versions I saw.

----------


## ljbab728

The amphitheater in question can be seen here on the south bank of the river.

http://www.okc.gov/planning/coretosh...devconcept.jpg

----------


## Snowman

Ah, the one I remembered was on the north bank east of the railroad north/south line

----------


## dankrutka

Very intriguing idea. Run well it could be a great venue...

----------


## shawnw

so the amphitheater is the southern terminus of the Harvey spine? is that a pedestrian bridge leading to it over the river or something that's already there?

----------


## Snowman

> so the amphitheater is the southern terminus of the Harvey spine? is that a pedestrian bridge leading to it over the river or something that's already there?


It is a pedestrian bridge

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Ah, the one I remembered was on the north bank east of the railroad north/south line


Like where Pull-A-Part currently is?




> It is a pedestrian bridge


I have mentioned before that I think this pedestrian bridge over the river should be fashioned like the Flycatcher Bridge over I-40.  It would be a nice tie in for the whole of Harvey Spine.

----------


## Snowman

> Like where Pull-A-Part currently is?


Yea but it was long enough ago they were depicting most of what is now boathouse row and the whitewater center as a low rise neighborhood at the time.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Would it have been on the old White Pages phonebook?

----------


## GaryOKC6

The guys that were running the zoo zmpetheatre are building their own.  It is seperate than what the city is planning.  much larger capacity.

----------


## Easy180

> The guys that were running the zoo zmpetheatre are building their own.  It is seperate than what the city is planning.  much larger capacity.


I have heard they are building it behind The Diamond Ballroom...Is that what you heard?

----------


## catcherinthewry

> I have heard they are building it behind The Diamond Ballroom...Is that what you heard?


I've heard the plans call for it to be south of the river on the east side of Western.

----------


## skanaly

Wow, that's amazing, anyone have any news on the canal/river connection?

----------


## Bellaboo

News story from today's Oklahoman -

Whitewater course design plans falling into place | NewsOK.com

----------


## s00nr1

Have to say I'm not a huge fan of the light stands being integrated along the river. I wish there had been a way to light the course up without having to put the light banks up 30 foot poles. Just doesn't look right.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I don't know if this video was included or not. Whitewater course design plans falling into place | NewsOK Videos

----------


## skanaly

That gives a great visual!!

----------


## mcca7596

> Have to say I'm not a huge fan of the light stands being integrated along the river. I wish there had been a way to light the course up without having to put the light banks up 30 foot poles. Just doesn't look right.


I know it's just my opinion, but I've never understood the dislike for utility poles or light poles. It visually adds to the urban landscape to me...

----------


## ljbab728

> Have to say I'm not a huge fan of the light stands being integrated along the river. I wish there had been a way to light the course up without having to put the light banks up 30 foot poles. Just doesn't look right.


That's just the way it is with outdoor lighting.  To be effective it has to be higher up.  I have no problem with it as long as the utility connections are underground.

----------


## CaptDave

> I know it's just my opinion, but I've never understood the dislike for utility poles or light poles. It visually adds to the urban landscape to me...


My dislike of utility poles comes from ice storms.....how many times do they have to be replaced until underground becomes the norm?

I actually don't mind them when weather is not considered. I still kind of hope the streetcar will be a "wired" system but evidently a few people downtown really do not want streetcar wires along the streets.

----------


## bluedogok

Our light rail system here in Denver is all overhead wires, I don't see an issue with it. If those in downtown wish to pay for a underground power system, more power to them....but I doubt they are willing to write even a $1.00 check for it.

As far as underground power distribution it comes down to money, is everyone willing to pay much higher rates and allow their yards and fences to be torn up to get the lines put in? Most newer areas have them because large developers could absorb the cost when they were subdividing the lots and spread the cost out. In neighborhoods built in the early 60's and before (most of the ones with overhead lines) it is just cost prohibitive to do it. I know all too well how susceptible they are living in The Village (south of Britton, east of May) and the Mayfair West area. My power in Mayfair was out twice in three years for an extended period, one time due to ice and the other due to a Memorial Day weekend storm and tree damage.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> I've heard the plans call for it to be south of the river on the east side of Western.


I was at the Zooamp Christmas party a couple of weeks ago and they announced plans to build an Ampetheatre on the river near western.  Said that the downtown skyline would be the backdrop.  They sounded like they will start this year on the project.

----------


## mcca7596

> I was at the Zooamp Christmas party a couple of weeks ago and they announced plans to build an Ampetheatre on the river near western.  Said that the downtown skyline would be the backdrop.  They sounded like they will start this year on the project.


Awesome!

----------


## lasomeday

> I was at the Zooamp Christmas party a couple of weeks ago and they announced plans to build an Ampetheatre on the river near western.  Said that the downtown skyline would be the backdrop.  They sounded like they will start this year on the project.


The Rodeo/Oklahoma Opry is also planning on buidling an amphitheater along the river.

----------


## mcca7596

You know, based on the location of the Zoo Ampetheatre on Western, I wonder if they are privy to knowledge that the Humphrey's Airpark development will indeed happen within the next few years.

----------


## Paseofreak

> You know, based on the location of the Zoo Ampetheatre on Western, I wonder if they are privy to knowledge that the Humphrey's Airpark development will indeed happen within the next few years.


Given that the Zoo amphitheater is just off Eastern/MLK, I sorta doubt it.

----------


## mcca7596

> Given that the Zoo amphitheater is just off Eastern/MLK, I sorta doubt it.


Ok, I was talking about a potential one ran by the guy that did the Zoo one... I was just trying to distinguish between that one and a potential Oklahoma Opry one.

----------


## Jared

Here are a couple pictures of the canal/river connection taken from the canal side.

----------


## Bellaboo

This is well on it's way, excavation of the dirt looks pretty much complete. I'd think they'll finish the basin by March at the latest.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

It looks like there is hardly any clearance for the riverboats but Im guessing they are in the know...

----------


## Bellaboo

> It looks like there is hardly any clearance for the riverboats but Im guessing they are in the know...


Boy that would be a problem......hope they double check the clearance.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I walked down there in person the other night and it taller than it looks. I don't the exact specs though.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Oh, I'm sure it is.  Things always seem shorter in pics.  A picture can't convey how massive Devon's tower is, you just have to see it in person.  Same goes for the pics above.

As far as underneath the interstate bridge...I hope that there is some kind of electrical conduits in there for either lamp lighting or maybe some kind of illuminated artwork maybe using neon lights or something like that to keep up with the theme on the Lincoln bridge river crossing.  That underpass looks awfully dark and inviting for predators.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah, I couldn't imagine they wouldn't include lighting on this.

----------


## Snowman

> It looks like there is hardly any clearance for the riverboats but Im guessing they are in the know...


It looks like their is about enough room to drive the dump trucks under on the pedestrian trails. Judging from the water level on the other side, the water level will be a few feet below the trails. 




> As far as underneath the interstate bridge...I hope that there is some kind of electrical conduits in there for either lamp lighting or maybe some kind of illuminated artwork maybe using neon lights or something like that to keep up with the theme on the Lincoln bridge river crossing. That underpass looks awfully dark and inviting for predators.


There is lighting, the bridge is about the width of a football field so it would be pretty dark even during the day in the middle, for a while they were concerns ODOT was not going to let them hang the lights and would require poles or something which was going to be much more expensive.

----------


## skanaly

So I heard from someone that there won't be pedestrian access. I found that hard to believe if there's going to boats going through there. And any idea when the river is going to filled back up? They've been working on it for a while

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> So I heard from someone that there won't be pedestrian access. I found that hard to believe if there's going to boats going through there. And any idea when the river is going to filled back up? They've been working on it for a while


It looks like from the picture there will be a pedestrian path on the right side of this.

----------


## jn1780

> So I heard from someone that there won't be pedestrian access. I found that hard to believe if there's going to boats going through there. And any idea when the river is going to filled back up? They've been working on it for a while


Its only been drained for about a month now. March is when their expected to be done with everything including the sewer line project just to east of I-35 under the river.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The stadium lighting looks awesome.

----------


## Snowman

> So I heard from someone that there won't be pedestrian access. I found that hard to believe if there's going to boats going through there. And any idea when the river is going to filled back up? They've been working on it for a while





> It looks like from the picture there will be a pedestrian path on the right side of this.


Both sides will have pedestrian access, the north east path is wider than the south east side path to allow for a lane next to the pedestrian walking space so the boathouse's tram can ferry people to the parking lot and back at larger events.

I think it might have been as late as June when it was expected to be filled up.

----------


## Praedura

A cool visualization of the upcoming whitewater center:




Wished I could fly through the area like that in real life, heh.

----------


## Bellaboo

Driving by tonight, the Zip-Line structure is very tall, taller than the finish line tower which is 4 levels. The height dwarfs the Devon boathouse. They are moving along quite nicely. You can actually see the zip line structure in the prior video.

----------


## Praedura

> Driving by tonight, the Zip-Line structure is very tall, taller than the finish line tower which is 4 levels. The height dwarfs the Devon boathouse. They are moving along quite nicely. You can actually see the zip line structure in the prior video.


Anyone got a pic?

----------


## Praedura

Thanks!

Whoa... that really is tall. Anyone here going to ride it when it's finished?

----------


## Praedura

I think a whitewater run might be more my style.  :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Thanks!
> 
> Whoa... that really is tall. Anyone here going to ride it when it's finished?


I WILL!!!! Don't you forget it! lol  :Smile:

----------


## Bellaboo

> Mike Knopp shared this photo on Facebook this evening:
> 
> Attachment 3177


From what is the top in this picture, it has been extended up even more, at least another floor or two in height. They put a big loop bar on top, and maybe this in some way connects the cable rigging. This is quite impressive in person, even more so than the pics.

----------


## Snowman

> From what is the top in this picture, it has been extended up even more, at least another floor or two in height. They put a big loop bar on top, and maybe this in some way connects the cable rigging. This is quite impressive in person, even more so than the pics.


It probably launch platform and rigging, that photo only had the return platform's base frame started. 

Here you can see why it needed to tower over Devon Boathouse, the front of the pavilion it must clear is about the same height.

----------


## iMAX386

Here's a crappy quality picture that OCU posted where you can see more of the ropes course:

----------


## Dustin

> Here's a crappy quality picture that OCU posted where you can see more of the ropes course:


That looks terrifying... Like a death trap.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Here's a crappy quality picture that OCU posted where you can see more of the ropes course:


This has got to be a prank ????  I doubt they are going to let someone do a ropes course 60 feet in the air.......

----------


## Snowman

Not a joke




> The youth pavilion will anchor the project which also includes construction of an OKC RIVERSPORT Sky Trail™ and zip line over the Oklahoma River.
> 
> Similar in concept to a Ropes course, Sky Trail™ participants will clip into a safety harness at ground level, then climb, jump and swing across various adventure elements as they ascend to a height of four-stories.
> 
> At the 75-foot peak they will have the option of zipping across a 700-foot zip line spanning the Oklahoma River. A return zip line will bring them back to the north shore skimming just above the roofline of the youth pavilion.
> 
> The budget for the new Boathouse District attractions including the new surfing feature, youth pavilion, Sky Trail™ and zip line, as well as a mountain bike trail, is estimated to be $5 million to $7 million.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Not a joke


Thanks,

I see where they are fastened to a safety harness. That'll be quite the cool place for the adventurous.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Thanks,
> 
> I see where they are fastened to a safety harness. *That'll be quite the cool place for the adventurous.*


I would rather do it without the safety harness. Highly doubt they allow that. :/

----------


## Praedura

National Drag Boat Association will call Oklahoma City home | NewsOK.com

Hopefully, we'll get some rain at some point so that the river will have enough water to conduct races in!

----------


## Pete

Latest renderings of the windscreen project:

----------


## Pete

And the whitewater facility (construction scheduled for early 2014):

----------


## Praedura

Sweet! Those are awesome renderings.

The wind screen looks pretty epic shown at the human scale. What will they use for the proofing material? (is it like panty hose?  :Smile:  )

----------


## Praedura

I see one potential problem: birds are gonna love those windscreens. Hopefully it doesn't become a case of avoiding standing near those structures lest some unwanted material comes dripping down from above.  :Frown:

----------


## Praedura

> And the whitewater facility (construction scheduled for early 2014):


Hmm... conveyor belt. So does that lift rafts/kayaks from the lower level back to the top level? That's what I was wondering when viewing that video rendering.


Ok, I'm going to repost that video here

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I'm a little disappointed the upper pool won't jut out over the Oklahoma River like the video shows.  But I'm sure there is a good reason that was deleted.

I'm so pumped!

----------


## Anonymous.

Am I the only one who thinks the "wind screen" is ridiculous?

----------


## skanaly

> Am I the only one who thinks the "wind screen" is ridiculous?


I think it would make the racing a bit more "professional" when it comes down to big races

----------


## catch22

I actually am impressed with the renderings. I was imagining the windscreens looking a lot worse.

----------


## onthestrip

> Am I the only one who thinks the "wind screen" is ridiculous?


I kind of agree. It seems to be more of an eyesore and barrier than anything. And the Oklahoma River is already guarded fairly well from the wind with high banks and large riprap/rocks along those banks that help dissipate waves.

----------


## skanaly

As long as they don't run out of money and actually finish everything in the project I'm okay with these wind-screens

----------


## Rover

> I kind of agree. It seems to be more of an eyesore and barrier than anything. And the Oklahoma River is already guarded fairly well from the wind with high banks and large riprap/rocks along those banks that help dissipate waves.


I don't think they are putting them up to obstruct views, but the wind.  The people advising must think there is a wind reason to have them.

----------


## catch22

They will also define that space. It will give it a vibe outside of events. Like an empty stadium effect.

----------


## Paseofreak

I recall seeing video and written explanation that the windscreens are neccessary to "even" the wind induced chop across all lanes.  Presume that the more equal the competition, the more desirable the venue will be for top echelon events.  Sounds quite reasonable to me.  I'm gonna trust the experts on this.

----------


## mattjank

> Hmm... conveyor belt. So does that lift rafts/kayaks from the lower level back to the top level? That's what I was wondering when viewing that video rendering.


If it is the same as Charlotte, then yes, the conveyor belt will take boats back up to the top of the course. At least I've seen video and pics of boats riding the conveyor belt back to to top of the run. 

Can't wait

----------


## Dustin

> I'm a little disappointed the upper pool won't jut out over the Oklahoma River like the video shows.  But I'm sure there is a good reason that was deleted.
> 
> I'm so pumped!


I'm so excited, you have no idea.  I still can't believe OKC is getting one of these!  Cmon 2014!

----------


## Snowman

> I kind of agree. It seems to be more of an eyesore and barrier than anything. And the Oklahoma River is already guarded fairly well from the wind with high banks and large riprap/rocks along those banks that help dissipate waves.


While the closest couple lanes next to the banks on the side the wind is coming from never have wind issues, the far and sometimes middle can, even worse for race days can give unfair advantages based off lane assigned since our strongest winds are cross winds, if we always got nice smooth tail winds no one would complain since that would give better times.

----------


## Popsy

Could someone that actually knows the answer tell us why the windscreen does not go all the way to the ground?

----------


## ThomPaine

> Could someone that actually knows the answer tell us why the windscreen does not go all the way to the ground?


I watched the presentation that Rand Elliott made, and if I remember correctly, it was better at diffusing the wind.  Also, it keeps trash from collecting at the base and allows people to easily pass underneath.  It is definitely needed to provide fairness to the rowers, and should look really cool!

----------


## Bellaboo

Maybe raised for a little graffitti control.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

As long as in reality it doesn't look like a 30' tall chain link fence, I'm cool with it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Went down today and snapped some pics of the area:

Standing right underneath the behemoth.


Devon Tower is short.


Looking through the extension tunnel from the south.


Since they killed the jogging trails around the old inlet, they're building this bridge to reconnect them just to the west of the Chesapeake Boathouse.


On the Bricktown Canal side looking down to where the riverboats will turn around.

----------


## skanaly

Great photos, lots of progress it looks like! I guess I'm just slow, but is the canal not actually going to connect to the extension? So that from bricktown to the river it's all one water way

----------


## OKCisOK4me

No...the canal is something like 40 or 50 feet higher than the river extension. There will be stairs and ramps for pedestrian access only.

----------


## Snowman

> No...the canal is something like 40 or 50 feet higher than the river extension. There will be stairs and ramps for pedestrian access only.


17 feet

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> 17 feet


Looks like more than 1 3/4 basketball goals when you're up on the sidewalk looking down to.  Of course, I was looking at the base of the turnaround--which is what, another 8-10 feet below where pedestrians will be getting on off the riverboats?

----------


## jn1780

The actual river extension looks done except for the trails, grading, and landscaping. They can probably let the river start filling back up as soon as the sewer line is complete.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

A nice article by Steve. Ties strengthen between Oklahoma River, downtown | News OK

----------


## Praedura

Sky Trail staff training on the north tower zipline:







*H O L Y  M O L Y ! ! !*


More pics here:

Boathouse District Development: Sky Trail Staff Training - An Exciting New Oklahoma River Attraction!

----------


## Praedura

More info on the Sky Trail and zipline here:

Youth Pavilion, Sky Trail & Zip Line  Boathouse District

About the Sky Trail:



> Safety features include a full body harness that connects to a overhead track securing patrons start to finish.


Phew! Thank goodness for that.

And, coming up.....

A surf park!



> The newest addition to the plan is a surf park. .....
> The surfing venue will be a unique water feature for people of all ages to enjoy and will serve as a venue for world-class boarding competitions.


Kewl!
 :Cool:

----------


## Praedura

Ya gotta love the resourcefulness of this community....

I mean, we've got no mountains or valleys or ocean sides here in the OKC land. And our lake fronts, river front are practically all man-made in some manner. And yet we're boating, skiing, kayaking, and... preparing for white water rafting, sky trails, ziplines, surfing... 

By jove, we're not going to let being a land-locked city on the prairie keep us from having some fun, dad gummit!
 :Smile:

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> That last picture looked like the perfect setup for a Harlem Shake video.


Okay, you just gave me an idea Sid.

But that does look really fun.

----------


## Praedura

I don't know what they've got planned for the surf park, but it could be something like this:




This is the Flowrider at the Radisson Water Park in Albuquerque.

----------


## Praedura

Or maybe we'll get a multi-flowrider thingy like this:



Note: I don't know what they have planned, these are just speculations on my part. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Dustin

It looks like it was put together with tinker toys... Lol

Can't wait to try this thing out!

----------


## Anonymous.

No helmets? How much slack do these harnesses have? lol

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Praedura, there was once a rendering of the surf setup when the project was first announced.  It pretty much looked like your picture in post #571  :Wink:

----------


## Snowman

> No helmets? How much slack do these harnesses have? lol


If you are not wearing a helmet you are also depending on anyone above you not to drop anything.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> If you are not wearing a helmet you are also depending on anyone above you not to drop anything.


I don't think pennies do damage from 80 feet, lol.

----------


## metro

> Or maybe we'll get a multi-flowrider thingy like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I don't know what they have planned, these are just speculations on my part.


I've done one of these and they're a blast, but they suck WHEN you fall, basically it's 2" of foam over concrete, with water jetting about 40+ mph. I surfed on the one in Mission Beach in San Diego several years ago, and to this day my shoulder blade has issues from it.

----------


## Dubya61

> Ya gotta love the resourcefulness of this community....
> 
> I mean, we've got no mountains or valleys or ocean sides here in the OKC land. And our lake fronts, river front are practically all man-made in some manner. And yet we're boating, skiing, kayaking, and... preparing for white water rafting, sky trails, ziplines, surfing... 
> 
> By jove, we're not going to let being a land-locked city on the prairie keep us from having some fun, dad gummit!


DOWNTOWN, no less!

----------


## AltusBorn

The "ropes course" at HeyDay in Norman is configured exactly the same way as the course being built at the river. There is no slack at all in the harness you wear; it's connected to a track over your head and slides along as you walk. My 7 year old enjoys it but it's not exactly what I'd call a hair-raising experience. Though I'm sure that the height of the tower at the river will add to the excitement, along with the zip line. I'm guessing that whoever built this course was also responsible for the HelmZar Challenge Course in Tulsa. They're very similar.

----------


## Praedura

A nice write-up about the OKC river developments:

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma: Oklahoma City's Big River Future | Sports Destination Management

There wasn't anything in there that was new to me, but then again I've been following this pretty closely on this forum. Good exposure for the city.

One interesting thing I did catch near the end:




> International athletes compete at the Oklahoma River on a regular basis, including the 2007 and 2011 USA Rowing World Challenge, which returns in 2015.


That 2015 event should see an even further improved boathouse area. Gonna be sweet.

----------


## GaryOKC6

I was at the dedication for the new BCBS kids zone at the river next to the Devon Boathouse.  It is an awsome place to take the kids.  My 5 year old was worn out.  They even have a mini zip line for the small kids.  The new tower is also open now.  At 80 feet tall it is quite the work out to get to the top.  They will have a zip line off of it by june as well as the tallest slide in the US.  This thing is awesome.

----------


## dankrutka

They really are doing a great job of creating enough activities down there to make it a destination. There are so many more options on the way. I'd love to see a restaurant take a chance. Also, maybe some beach volleyball and a couple basketball courts could fit in somewhere... They'd be easy to do.

----------


## shawnw

Beach volleyball WAS in the master plan at one point. Not sure if it still is. I really wish a restaurant would come to the area. That monsterous vending machine can only do so much.

----------


## shawnw

Not sure where else to put this, or if it's been posted, but the boathouse district is heavily featured, so...

Velocity Magazine Volume 6 (posted by the chamber on their Google Plus page today):
VeloCity Vol. 6

----------


## OKCisOK4me

That's a pretty cool magazine!

----------


## Snowman

> They really are doing a great job of creating enough activities down there to make it a destination. There are so many more options on the way. I'd love to see a restaurant take a chance. Also, maybe some beach volleyball and a couple basketball courts could fit in somewhere... They'd be easy to do.





> Beach volleyball WAS in the master plan at one point. Not sure if it still is. I really wish a restaurant would come to the area. That monsterous vending machine can only do so much.


A beach vollyball court and a basketball courts were only added a couple months ago to the plan, they also have been looking into having a restaurant for a while.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Youth Zone opens in Oklahoma City's Boathouse District | News OK

----------


## BDP

> A nice article by Steve. Ties strengthen between Oklahoma River, downtown | News OK


I just now read this and it got me thinking about the new boulevard. We've kind of focused on the west end to date, but it seems the whole project has the potential to simply recreate the barrier that was removed when I-40 came down. It would really be sad to lose any of the benefits of moving I-40 outlined in this article with a bloated and poorly designed boulevard that doesn't place a priority on being pedestrian friendly.

----------


## Rover

> I just now read this and it got me thinking about the new boulevard. We've kind of focused on the west end to date, but it seems the whole project has the potential to simply recreate the barrier that was removed when I-40 came down. It would really be sad to lose any of the benefits of moving I-40 outlined in this article with a bloated and poorly designed boulevard that doesn't place a priority on being pedestrian friendly.


Or, it has the ability to make it more easily accessible by more people if done right.

----------


## BDP

> Or, it has the ability to make it more easily accessible by more people if done right.


Maybe, but it's certainly not hard to access with what we got.

Besides, the boulevard will probably actually make it more of a pain to get to by car as well, since it'll basically be taking all the East/West traffic going through downtown and put it on one street. It will be a stretch of road to avoid for locals for sure.

----------


## ljbab728

> Maybe, but it's certainly not hard to access with what we got.
> 
> Besides, the boulevard will probably actually make it more of a pain to get to by car as well, since it'll basically be taking all the East/West traffic going through downtown and put it on one street. It will be a stretch of road to avoid for locals for sure.


LOL. You seem to think that the boulevard is going to be a traffic magnet.  What you're suggesting is just not true.

----------


## TAlan CB

> LOL. You seem to think that the boulevard is going to be a traffic magnet.  What you're suggesting is just not true.


Perhaps not for locals who will know of Reno and other access to the area.  But, for those traveling from out of state, or town, it will seem to be the route to downtown venues.  Maybe this is a good thing as it will split the volume of traffic on the main avenues for locals and decrease potential congestion for any 1 route.

----------


## betts

> I just now read this and it got me thinking about the new boulevard. We've kind of focused on the west end to date, but it seems the whole project has the potential to simply recreate the barrier that was removed when I-40 came down. It would really be sad to lose any of the benefits of moving I-40 outlined in this article with a bloated and poorly designed boulevard that doesn't place a priority on being pedestrian friendly.


It will be less pedestrian friendly than the elevated I-40, because you could walk under it and didn't have to deal with traffic. I-40 was development unfriendly, not pedestrian unfriendly. I do think it's going to create a barrier. If there is a long enough stretch that is truly 25 mph and that speed limit is enforced, then that will help, but we all know about the people who ignore speed limits and make road crossings a nightmare for pedestrians.  I think they should admit that it's going to be pedestrian unfriendly and put underground walkways beneath it on Robinson/Shields and perhaps Walker.  I've mentioned that in meetings with the park people and city planners and have generally been ignored.  I don't really think a lot of people who are in a position to do something about it think about pedestrians much in this city.  There's far more emphasis given to moving traffic.  And, I do think the boulevard has the potential to impact Core to Shore negatively.  We'll see.

----------


## Rover

I guess the issue sometimes comes down to if it is a downtown amenity and asset or an Oklahoma City asset.  What percentage of users does everyone believe will come from downtown citizens vs elsewhere?

----------


## Dubya61

Rover, I think you're right about the fact that most of the customers for river amenities will come from outside of downtown, but it would be a shame to make it so that they would have to participate in their river-related activities and then drive participate in downtown activities.  I think it's accurate to state that the boulevard will stifle some of that synergy.

----------


## jn1780

Well right now their is no synergy between downtown and the boathouse district until the tunnel going under I-40 and the railroad is completed. Also, the co-op mill more of a barrier than anything (besides the new I-40 anyway).  I would like to see that gone and new developments on the co-op site that will help to funnel people to the boathouse district. The whole west side of the Bricktown canal south of Bass Pro is going to waste right now.

----------


## Rover

> Rover, I think you're right about the fact that most of the customers for river amenities will come from outside of downtown, but it would be a shame to make it so that they would have to participate in their river-related activities and then drive participate in downtown activities.  I think it's accurate to state that the boulevard will stifle some of that synergy.


THIS I agree with.  However, given the distance it is doubtful that many people would come park their cars there and then walk to downtown with the family...seems a little far.  With some shuttles or other ways to get their, maybe.  There are many other barriers too, like 1-40, the co-op mill, the railroad, etc.  Perhaps people will be able to take the canal boats to downtown or walk along the canal to downtown from the boathouse.  That will still go under the boulevard, won't it?  

I think this is a difficult piece of real estate to connect well to downtown right now anyway.  Maybe what we can hope for is the co-op mill site gets leveled and a great mixed use area is developed which might also serve as the bridge to downtown.

----------


## Dustin

This video shows the ropes course in action!

----------


## Praedura

Found some nice pics of rowers training on the river.







Nice shots, even though they're in black-n-white.

Source: forbes photography

----------


## UnFrSaKn

I know the guy at the 0:17 & 1:34 mark on the YouTube video.

----------


## Bellaboo

I know Jamie Cerreta at the 1:05 mark.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

KWTV had a story on their 10 o'clock news (nearly 4 hours ago) about "Bricktown Canal Extension".  They really need to learn to label their stories correctly since it's actually a river extension to the Bricktown Canal...SMH.

----------


## Snowman

> KWTV had a story on their 10 o'clock news (nearly 4 hours ago) about "Bricktown Canal Extension".  They really need to learn to label their stories correctly since it's actually a river extension to the Bricktown Canal...SMH.


The naming issue is as much on the city, it is still called canal zone G since before the current design was chosen and still called that in most documents. If we wanted to get really technical it is a lake extension anyway.

----------


## BBatesokc

FYI - They've changed the season pass a bit, but I like it more....  Instead of June-Aug for $75 you can now do March-Oct for $85.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Went down to the boathouse side of the "river/lake extension" and snapped a pic of it.  It was around 5pm so I opted not to go to the other side cause I wasn't feeling messing with traffic.

----------


## skanaly

Woah, great! Boathouse District is booming right now

----------


## catch22

This should be good in sucking people into Bricktown and vice versa.

----------


## catch22

Perhaps some signage similar to the signs leading into bricktown under the tracks.

Bricktown on one side, Boathouse Row on the other.

----------


## Jake

Looks good! Pretty cool!

----------


## Snowman

> Perhaps some signage similar to the signs leading into bricktown under the tracks.
> 
> Bricktown on one side, Boathouse Row on the other.


While I think that would be great,  thought it was surprisingly hard to get ODOT to allow lights to be hung from the bridge (that are of a type they hang on other bridges), who knows they might not fight so hard against painting signage on each side.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

OKC Central: Big dreams flow for Oklahoma River projects | News OK

----------


## UnFrSaKn

More Reflections on the Oklahoma River | OKC Central

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I like the wording "American Indian Cultural Center Gateway".  Like to know what that's all about.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> I like the wording "American Indian Cultural Center Gateway".  Like to know what that's all about.


I am very optimistic that the state will fund the completion of the Native American Cultural Center.  It needs to be finished and would be a great east anchor to the river.  Unfortunately it is a very politically charged debate.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

OKC waterway project underway | KFOR.com

----------


## shawnw

> OKC waterway project underway | KFOR.com


"The canal and the waterway will not connect but it will make it easier for passengers to transfer between the Oklahoma River Cruises and the Bricktown Canal Taxis."

This makes it sound like it's even presently (or ever been) possible, which it is not.

----------


## Anonymous.

You never jumped off the canal taxi while it is turning around and sprinted across I-40? 

Your life must be boring.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You never jumped off the canal taxi while it is turning around and sprinted across I-40? 
> 
> Your life must be boring.


You just gave me new idea for a Youtube video, I can see the tittle being called, "OKC'S Guide to Being a Successful Pedestrian"  :Wink:

----------


## jn1780

> You never jumped off the canal taxi while it is turning around and sprinted across I-40? 
> 
> Your life must be boring.


Lol, or you could be parked in that lot and take your car drive over. This kind of defeats the purpose of a water taxi though.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

A few pictures here from Sunday evening:

Notice on the east side of the river extension under I-40 is the reinforced steel they're laying for concrete sidewalk work.


A wider view.


What this concrete item is, I do not know.  Snowman??

----------


## jn1780

Its part of the sewer system. There is a line directly below that drains into the river canel through an opening in the wall. They will probably put a top with a manhole over that.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

For some reason I can't post direct links to my flickr account anymore so that's it for the night....

----------


## workman45

> Its part of the sewer system. There is a line directly below that drains into the river canel through an opening in the wall. They will probably put a top with a manhole over that.


Did you mean the storm water system? It wouldn't seem correct to have untreated sewer dumping into the river.

----------


## jn1780

> Did you mean the storm water system? It wouldn't seem correct to have untreated sewer dumping into the river.


Yes, lol. I think the term "sewer" is still correct in this case?  There are just two kinds of sewers.

----------


## Pete

Yes, lots of people call the storm sewer just "sewer".

Obviously, it's completely separate from the waste lines out of homes and businesses.

----------


## Watson410

Storm Sewer/Sanitary Sewer

----------


## workman45

:Smile:  It always helps to have the nomenclature down.

----------


## Praedura

Nice aerial view of the river front and the CoreToShore area:



Source: PHOTOS > Downtown OKC | Deeyung Entertainment

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I wonder how long its going to take for them to finish the bridge connection over the river boat inlet by Chesapeake Boathouse.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I wonder how long its going to take for them to finish the bridge connection over the river boat inlet by Chesapeake Boathouse.


Since no one is on here anymore, I answered my own question by going down to the Robinson Street Landing and biking along the river today.  I rode east toward the Chesapeake Boathouse and saw where the bridge I was talking about does have its concrete sidewalk connector on its west end poured and hardened, but the bridge has yet to be poured as well as the east end.  I continued down toward where the inlet goes under I-40 (had to ride my bike over some random plywood to the end of the sidewalk) and walked on foot to the corner and took this pic:



I then went back west and rode only to Agnew, where I stopped beneath the bridge to drink water and rest in the shade.  I snapped this pic looking back toward the city:

----------


## jn1780

> 


Are those electrical conduits sticking out of the ground. Could be a really nice lighting feature.

----------


## Snowman

> Are those electrical conduits sticking out of the ground. Could be a really nice lighting feature.


The last I heard the lighting was planed to be on hung either off the wall and/or bridge but at points they did talk about having some from the ground. Though unless they found some funds elsewhere or some other parts came in under the expected bid, it had sounded like any lights independent of the wall/bridge were not going to be done.

----------


## Praedura

CSN and OKC Boathouse District Announce Partnership | NBC Sports Pressbox

That's Comcast SportsNet Houston (CSN).




> CSN will become the TV home of Oklahoma river sports, with the most in-depth coverage of the largest number
> of rowing/canoeing/kayaking events in the region.
> 
> The networks coverage will include reports, highlights and interview segments of many of the Boathouse Districts
> premier events on SportsTalk Live (M-F, 5 p.m.) and SportsNet Central (M-F, 6 p.m., 10 p.m., midnight; Weekends
>  at 10 p.m. and midnight).


Sounds like a good thing.

----------


## Praedura

OKC Riversport has put out a slick promo video:

----------


## Praedura

A video to give one a virtual tour of the zip lines and the new sky slide:




That slide is like a gigantic krazy straw.

----------


## Pete

Holy vertigo!!

Looks awesome, though.

----------


## Praedura

Yeah, the part where he walks right up to the edge of the beam made my spine tingle just a little. 

Which is ridiculous, because I know that I'm only watching a video. But parts of the central nervous system are not as clever as the brain and just react instinctively anyway.

It's nice that the sliders get a butt-saving cushion to ride on.  :Smile:

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Please enjoy my commentary.  Feel free to share this with the City of OKC if you know how to grab their attention since I assume they're the ones that are paying for this, meaning we citizens are paying for this:

----------


## BoulderSooner

Did you report it to the city?

----------


## PhiAlpha

A) sprinklers break like that all the time, especially in construction areas, but also just because they break. It is not at all uncommon and sprinklers are not generally monitored 24-7 by maintenance staff so this easily could've gone unnoticed for a few days. 

B) that isn't a new sprinkler system, it's been there as long as I've been walking the trails.

Instead of wasting your time, making an overly dramatic cell phone video about how it bothers you, try actually doing something productive to get it fixed...like reporting it to the city. You almost sound like that idiot that ran around Norman making videos complaining about OU, calling David Boren a fathead. Sorry, but if it annoys you that much, quit complaining and do something about it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Did you report it to the city?


It was today after 5PM and, for that matter, I'm sure the city is not open on Sunday.

----------


## Urbanized

For most instances when you want to bring an issue to the City's attention but are unsure to whom your comments should be directed:

*Oklahoma City Action Center*: (405) 297-2535 action.center@okc.gov or to submit an action request online click here.

In this case, since you know this is an area maintained by the Parks Department, the best place to go is:

*Oklahoma City Department of Parks and Recreation Grounds Management*: (405) 297-2356

Parks actually does a very good job maintaining many thousands of acres citywide with limited resources that are seemingly the first to be cut anytime the City has a budget hiccup. They will be appreciative and responsive to any reports regarding infrastructure or maintenance problems you might run across, and also are always willing to listen to (constructive) criticism.

----------


## Urbanized

> It was today after 5PM and, for that matter, I'm sure the city is not open on Sunday.


In that case you might try sending a tweet to @cityofokc assuming you're on Twitter. They have responded to someone there within the past hour, after 10 PM on a Sunday night. The City is pretty responsive, if you give them a chance to be.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

How long have the sprinklers been there?  I only wonder cause, like building the new west bound Robinson exit ramp on the old Crosstown two years before it was to be removed, building new sidewalks and then ripping them out three years later, this city loves to spend money on things that it is soon enough going to be ripping out once again.  Sounds like we need some new planners with foresight.  Please remember, that these are observations and not gripes.

And no, I did not know it was an area maintained by the Parks Department, so please don't put words in my mouth.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> In that case you might try sending a tweet to @cityofokc assuming you're on Twitter. They have responded to someone there within the past hour, after 10 PM on a Sunday night. The City is pretty responsive, if you give them a chance to be.


I don't know how to use Twitter and once again, I've never not thought the city departments were awesome.  Don't make an ass out of yourself by assuming you think you know me.  Thanks.

----------


## Urbanized

Wow.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Wow.


I know, right?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I had to email them cause there's really not an intersection or street address to describe where the location is at.  Thank you to all for the wonderful backhanded suggestions to fix the situation.  Have a wonderful night.

----------


## Snowman

> How long have the sprinklers been there?  I only wonder cause, like building the new west bound Robinson exit ramp on the old Crosstown two years before it was to be removed, building new sidewalks and then ripping them out three years later, this city loves to spend money on things that it is soon enough going to be ripping out once again.  Sounds like we need some new planners with foresight.  Please remember, that these are observations and not gripes.
> 
> And no, I did not know it was an area maintained by the Parks Department, so please don't put words in my mouth.


I think the sprinklers were put in somewhere between 12 to 18 months ago. They had some signs that they draw water from the river so it does not waste city water. Given how much fertilizer runs off from upstream it probably helps the grass grow better. It looks like this was shot near one of the new light poles for the stadium lighting, the ground near that should not have any work around it when the Whitewater park is constructed so it is pretty unlikely they will be ripped out any time soon.  

The cost of watering and mowing I think are done by the Boathouse Foundation. Though the material repairs may get more complicated because it is all city property, it will likely need some approval process even if the Boathouse Foundation pays for the fix. Given how close it is to the pole, it was almost certainly damaged by the footing construction, institutionalization or connection to power of the pole so there may be additional delays due to liability or insurance claims.




> I had to email them cause there's really not an intersection or street address to describe where the location is at. ...


While probably not the most help while driving, in the video that looks like the marker to indicate you have 500 meters left in the course directly across the river

----------


## Urbanized

Hey, I was trying to give you honest help, since you asked for it. Spent (an admittedly small but still valuable to me) part of my evening going out and researching the numbers and contacts for you. It was sincere. I said "you know it's Parks" and just as easily could have said "we know it's Parks." It's a common phrase, and there was nothing personal, and nothing backhanded. Just assuming most folks who post on here know the river and trails are maintained by Parks. I suggested Twitter because these days a high percentage of people use the platform. Not an unusual suggestion. You then come at me like a buzz saw, name-calling, the whole ball of wax. Meanwhile, a completely DIFFERENT poster suggests "you almost sound like that idiot..." and you say nothing. Did you confuse the both of us? I guess I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt...or maybe you should consider anger management classes.

----------


## Fantastic

> Hey, I was trying to give you honest help, since you asked for it. Spent (an admittedly small but still valuable to me) part of my evening going out and researching the numbers and contacts for you. It was sincere. I said "you know it's Parks" and just as easily could have said "we know it's Parks." It's a common phrase, and there was nothing personal, and nothing backhanded. Just assuming most folks who post on here know the river and trails are maintained by Parks. I suggested Twitter because these days a high percentage of people use the platform. Not an unusual suggestion. You then come at me like a buzz saw, name-calling, the whole ball of wax. Meanwhile, a completely DIFFERENT poster suggests "you almost sound like that idiot..." and you say nothing. Did you confuse the both of us? I guess I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt...or maybe you should consider anger management classes.


Chin up, boss, I appreciate your efforts...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

No, I actually sent a personal message and it has been resolved.  I don't see any name calling above.  Everyone is an ass at least once in their life, lol, I know I've been that so I'm sorry if you took that personally.  Thank you for the information.  Like I said, I've sent them an email because the form link doesn't work with regard to them wanting an address or intersection.  With regard to anger management, I'm fine.  Sunday's are my day off and one that I thoroughly enjoy and I'm not stressing either so I'm going to chalk it up to one big mix up.  My apologies for me being an ass.

----------


## Fantastic

> I don't know how to use Twitter and once again, I've never not thought the city departments were awesome.  Don't make an ass out of yourself by assuming you think you know me.  Thanks.


Uncalled for

----------


## Urbanized

Benefit of the doubt. It's all good. Have a good night.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Uncalled for


See post beforehand.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Benefit of the doubt. It's all good. Have a good night.


You too Urban  :Smiley063:

----------


## Fantastic

> See post beforehand.


Sorry... we posted at (almost) the same time...

----------


## Urbanized

LOL you have a good night too Fantastic.

----------


## ljbab728

NewsOK Videos

----------


## TheSocialGadfly

> NewsOK Videos


Even the kids' features look like fun.  Darn my age.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Oklahoma River 2003-2012 | News OK

----------


## UnFrSaKn

If you use Google Earth and click View and Historical Imagery you can see a May 21 post-tornado view and also the latest view of downtown. 

Google Earth

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Yep...I mentioned that in the Google Maps thread at the beginning of June ;-)

----------


## UnFrSaKn

And if everyone didn't happen to see that thread? *wink*

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Wink if you'd be happy to provide a link to the post that was made back on June 6th (#18 in the thread):

http://www.okctalk.com/current-event...tml#post651706

;-)   <----that's me winking.

I know you're busy Will.  I was just pointing it out.  I do love History Mode on Google Earth, though!

----------


## Dustin

Maps 3 Lighting Ceremony  Oklahoma River Events

----------


## ljbab728

http://www.oklahoman.com/article/3857471

----------


## Pete

Nice summary from Steve's article...

Wasn't the grandstand part of MAPS 3 as well?  And has the windscreen been installed?



To date, investment just along the boathouse and river sports segment of the river south of Bricktown has totaled $100 million. That figure is set to at least double in the near future with these projects:

• Construction of the $35 million Whitewater Rafting & Kayaking Center, one of several improvements approved by voters as part of MAPS 3, is set to begin this winter.

• The Sky Trail, while operational and impressive to visitors, is far from finished. An extended pavilion with a possible spraygrounds and surfing pool remain to be built before the venue is finished.

• Stadium-style lighting along the rowing course, also part of MAPS 3, will be lit up this weekend, with future MAPS 3 improvements, including a south shore grandstands and wind-screening to follow.

• Construction of a river inlet that will extend the waterway under the new I-40 and connect people to the southern end of the Bricktown Canal either by foot or boat is set to be finished this summer.

• Construction is set to begin next year on the CHK Central Boathouse, which will host the University of Central Oklahoma's women's rowing team and will include a live music venue, outdoor performance stage and art gallery.

• Design work is underway for a University of Oklahoma boathouse. Further details about the project have yet to be announced.

• Boathouse foundation officials and other Oklahoma River promoters hope that a funding resolution for completion of the American Indian Cultural Center at the east gateway to the waterway at Eastern Avenue will be approved by legislators early next year.

----------


## bradh

I thought OU decided to build their boat house down in Norman?  

Just to add...the river development and master plan is awesome  :Smile: .  I'm thrilled my office is moving later this year down Central to south where I can enjoy this stuff more often.

----------


## Snowman

> I thought OU decided to build their boat house down in Norman?  
> 
> Just to add...the river development and master plan is awesome .  I'm thrilled my office is moving later this year down Central to south where I can enjoy this stuff more often.


What they are building in Norman is a gym on campus specifically for the rowers, for training that does not require being at a body of water.

----------


## Praedura

> http://www.oklahoman.com/article/3857471


Can't read that article -- subscriber access only.

However, I did find that I could view the photo gallery that accompanies the article here:

Article Photos: River Attraction: Oklahoma River is becoming a big draw for Oklahoma City Gallery

----------


## bradh

> What they are building in Norman is a gym on campus specifically for the rowers, for training that does not require being at a body of water.


thanks for the clarification Snowman

----------


## Snowman

The first event with the new lights was this weekend


Slightly blurry view from the starting line

----------


## Pete

Love how the Skytrail tower is lit up in LED.

----------


## UnclePete

Does the river have any effect on the sinkhole under I-40 in the South bound lanes of May Avenue?

----------


## Lazio85

SandRidge Energy Stars and Stripes Regatta by lazio85, on Flickr

----------


## Lazio85

The only rowing venue of its kind in the world, and a great boost to our civic pride!

----------


## Praedura

Great photo Lazio!

Any comments about the festival and the lighting event? Looks like quite the crowd there.


KOCO has a nice (but unfortunately, *very* brief) video about this here:

Oklahoma River lighting up Saturday night - Oklahoma City - OKC - KOCO.com

----------


## Praedura

Also came across this great pic from the Stars and Stripes Festival on Saturday:



Those are participants in the Riversport Challenge 500m Kayak and 5k run.

Pardon my ignorance, but what part of the river is this (with the waterfall and landscaping right up to the bank)?

----------


## Snowman

> Also came across this great pic from the Stars and Stripes Festival on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are participants in the Riversport Challenge 500m Kayak and 5k run.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what part of the river is this (with the waterfall and landscaping right up to the bank)?


That is north and a little west of the Chesapeake Boathouse, the wall is the retaining wall for i40 and you can see the bridge under it to the Canal & Land Run park.

----------


## Praedura

> That is north and a little west of the Chesapeake Boathouse, the wall is the retaining wall for i40 and you can see the bridge under it to the Canal & Land Run park.


Ok, I thought that looked like the canal extension.

So the other side of that bridge would be this, right? 



(picture from March by OKCisOK4me)

----------


## Snowman

> Ok, I thought that looked like the canal extension.
> 
> So the other side of that bridge would be this, right?


They are taken from the same side of the i40 bridge about 250ft apart, it probably is on the other side of the pedestrian bridge/stream. 

I would guess the photographer on the first shot is standing west/northwest of the Chesapeake boathouse where the sidewalk is closest to the river. The second photo is taken standing from where the Devon Cruisers dock in the half circle plaza north of the boathouse. The waterfall is in the second photo too, it is just off.

----------


## Praedura

> They are taken from the same side of the i40 bridge about 250ft apart, it probably is on the other side of the pedestrian bridge/stream. 
> 
> I would guess the photographer on the first shot is standing west/northwest of the Chesapeake boathouse where the sidewalk is closest to the river. The second photo is taken standing from where the Devon Cruisers dock in the half circle plaza north of the boathouse. The waterfall is in the second photo too, it is just off.


I'm hopelessly confused now.

But not about your explanation. I can see how the first photo could be further down from the second. It's just that the first photo (with the kayakers) looks like the river, and the second one looks like the canal. So how they connect up is mysterious to me.

But that's not your fault. That's my ignorance. I just need to look up some more info on this and study some maps. Or better yet, just drive down there some free day and look at the damn thing myself.

----------


## Snowman

> I'm hopelessly confused now.
> 
> But not about your explanation. I can see how the first photo could be further down from the second. It's just that the first photo (with the kayakers) looks like the river, and the second one looks like the canal. So how they connect up is mysterious to me.
> 
> But that's not your fault. That's my ignorance. I just need to look up some more info on this and study some maps. Or better yet, just drive down there some free day and look at the damn thing myself.


It is the river's water but the naming what it is gets a little complicated, since to start with the river is actually a lake. This is not the main channel of the 'river' but a smaller stream that goes by the boathouse and meets with the canal (which is more of a pool). 

I have never actually heard/seen a name for the part in the photo which had the manicured grounds and more expensive walls done around 2003, the new part with the more basic walls is called canal zone G since in the original plan there was some hope to put a lock in and allow the canal taxis transition between. Since this did not happen, it seems Canal Zone G should be called a river extension. 

It would not surprise me if they eventually name it like it was a tributary of the river.

----------


## Geographer

So is this little tributary going underneath I-40 and meeting up with the canal? Will there be pedestrian paths that go under I-40, linking that park with the boathouse area?  (sorry if these have already been answered previously)

----------


## Snowman

> So is this little tributary going underneath I-40 and meeting up with the canal?


Yes




> Will there be pedestrian paths that go under I-40, linking that park with the boathouse area?  (sorry if these have already been answered previously)


Yes, there will be pedestrian/bike paths on both sides, the one on the north bank one is wider than the one on the south bank so a tram can be used to ferry people back and forth to parking at larger river events.

----------


## Just the facts

BTW - anyone notice how much better it looks with a structured wall vs. the current river bank?

----------


## kevinpate

> So is this little tributary going underneath I-40 and meeting up with the canal? Will there be pedestrian paths that go under I-40, linking that park with the boathouse area?  (sorry if these have already been answered previously)


It ends near the canal, but the waterways do not connect. They are at different elevations. There will be a switchback style walkway between the two water points.

----------


## Kokopelli

Steve had a outstanding  story on Oklahoma River Attractions this weekend in the paper. 

Possible additions to the Oklahoma River were mentioned; 
equine center with horse trails, 
bicycle track (Velodrome), 
Great Wolf Lodge, 
train ride running between venues


Link:    River Attraction: Oklahoma River is becoming a big draw for Oklahoma City | News OK

----------


## BoulderSooner

the bike track is a dirt pump track ...

----------


## Kokopelli

> I love all the stuff happening out there.
> 
>  Horses need barns, stables, and lots of care.  I just don't see how that fits with the district.  Makes perfect sense for the Stockyards.  I love the water focus but if we add a lot more that isn't water focused, I think the boathouses and that programming could lose attraction as people opt for more adrenalin/thrill style 'rides'.  
> 
> It's not that right now at all.  Right now it is amazing. I just hope there is discussion amoung those responsible to maintain some kind of district identity with the water sports.


There was not any mention of possible locations for the equine portions. My take-away from the article is that the powers view the entire river from Meridan to Eastern as the River District.

----------


## Snowman

The horse thing is not in the boathouse district, I believe they were saying somewhere near the stockyards on the north shore. Warning: I pay less attention to those parts of the riverfront redevelopment meetings.

----------


## TheSocialGadfly

> BTW - anyone notice how much better it looks with a structured wall vs. the current river bank?


+1

----------


## Just the facts

> Gotcha.  Thanks for the clarifications.  What confused me I guess was the mention in the article of renaming the Boathouse District.  That fueled my concern.


What about the Adrenaline District, of which water sports is but one attraction.  Maybe even add a cable water ski park.

----------


## Geographer

Super excited that they're connecting the boathouse and bricktown.  I was at the river festival last Friday and my group of friends wanted to walk up to bricktown but there wasn't an easy way to get there (other than walking across on Lincoln, which they didn't want to do haha).

----------


## Snowman

Are you sure they are talking about changing the name, they also have the brandings for the services instead of the area that sometimes get worked into articles. All the new signage renderings still say Boathouse District, which those will likely be around for at least couple decades.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> What about the Adrenaline District, of which water sports is but one attraction.  Maybe even add a cable water ski park.


There is one not far down the river:  Wake Zone Cable Park Oklahoma City

----------


## Just the facts

> There is one not far down the river:  Wake Zone Cable Park Oklahoma City


You know, I was thinking there was one over there somewhere but I couldn't remember where.  They need to relocate (even if it takes some financial assistance from the city).

----------


## BoulderSooner

> You know, I was thinking there was one over there somewhere but I couldn't remember where.  They need to relocate (even if it takes some financial assistance from the city).


they just relocated to where they are now

----------


## Bellaboo

> You know, I was thinking there was one over there somewhere but I couldn't remember where.  They need to relocate (even if it takes some financial assistance from the city).


There was one up just south of Guthrie for a few years but they closed shop last year.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> There was one up just south of Guthrie for a few years but they closed shop last year.


same operation that moved to okc ..

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Asked on MAPS3's Facebook page when the Windscreen was going to be put up, and they told me summer 2014.

https://www.facebook.com/MAPS3OKC/po..._comment_reply

----------


## Praedura

Speaking of the MAPS3 facebook page... (what a segue)... they've posted a nice photo gallery of last Saturday's Stars and Stripes Festival.

Here's a selection:
















Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1864097&type=1

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

We've come a long way.  The city where my kids are growing up is not the same one where I grew up.

----------


## Praedura

> We've come a long way.  The city where my kids are growing up is not the same one where I grew up.


Yep. And I suspect that we ain't seen nothing yet!

 :Rock Guitar:   :Dance:

----------


## Praedura

We're in the early stages of a brand new city being created.

Ok, that's not true. That's going too far.

But then again, it kind of is true.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

My shot of the river inlet north of I-40 from today.

----------


## rjstone208

Wife and I walked along the north bank of the river this morning.  We were members of the old OKC Rowing club and rowed there when the club moved from Overholser to the river.   Rowed as Chesapeake was being built.   Haven't been in awhile after knee problems and job changes stopped the rowing.  Anyhow, while it was nice but noticed two things, not big but still . . .   The first was that the trails are fairly well landscaped and maintained but trees are sparse.  None are planted close to the river itself like mom nature does.  Compare this with Riverwalk in Tulsa.  Lot's of trees and close to the river.  More natural.  Second, no toilets except in the boathouse area.  The toilet next to Chesapeake required a key code to unlock.  Obviously not public or tourist friendly.  On the trails themselves, nothing except a bush or two if you were desperate.  Okay for me but not the wife.  Again compare with Riverwalk.   Public restrooms every mile or two.  OK river trails were nice but kind of sterile.  That being said, lot's of bikers, runners and walker out this morning.

----------


## Snowman

> The toilet next to Chesapeake required a key code to unlock.


I heard a rumor this might be changing after the extension under i40 opens, it is currently operated by the River Cruses people and is being used for their patrons & staff but may be changing after their new ticket center by the canal opens.

----------


## bradh

That is a little crazy that there aren't water/bathroom stations along the trails.  I wonder if they are concerned with homeless people using them as shelter or something?  If not permanent structures, at least throw some portapotties along the way.

----------


## Paseofreak

Drinking water (and comfort facilities) are incredibly scarce around Hefner which is also used extensively for excercize.  You have to wonder what numskulls are planning this stuff.

----------


## bradh

I imagine there is a good reason for it, you'd have to think.  Probably somewhere someone ruined it for everyone else.

----------


## Pete

Yep, every time I'm in town I run the circumference of Lake Hefner and once you get past Stars & Stripes Park heading clockwise, there is just one port-a-potty and I don't think any water fountains until you get back to the landing area.

So, something like six plus miles without anything.

----------


## ck76

I do alot of night fishing near the boat house and it is amazing how many gun shots I  hear coming from the southside....

----------


## rcjunkie

I worked for the OKC Parks Department for 29 years, the only reason there aren't restrooms and drinking fountains is vandilisim and repair/maintenance costs.

----------


## dankrutka

> I worked for the OKC Parks Department for 29 years, the only reason there aren't restrooms and drinking fountains is vandilisim and repair/maintenance costs.


Other cities don't have these issues?

----------


## Snowman

> Other cities don't have these issues?


or are just more willing to pay the extra cost in maintaining and clearing vandalism

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Yep, every time I'm in town I run the circumference of Lake Hefner and once you get past Stars & Stripes Park heading clockwise, there is just one port-a-potty and I don't think any water fountains until you get back to the landing area.
> 
> So, something like six plus miles without anything.


There are definitely no bathrooms, but for the average runner there is a water fountain around mile marker 9.0 (counter-clockwise) over by the OKCPD landing area just south of the golf course country club.

----------


## Cooper_GOIVM



----------


## Pete

^ Flipping awesome.

Thanks so much Cooper!

----------


## zorobabel

Wonderful images. 

I'd personally like to see some more trees planted along the banks for aesthetic purposes as well as for providing shade on hot summer days.

----------


## Snowman

> I'd personally like to see some more trees planted along the banks for aesthetic purposes as well as for providing shade on hot summer days.


It is not an accident that most of the trees planted since the river was filled are within a mile of the Chesapeake Boathouse, the Boathouse Foundation helped plant most of those trees that are along both banks of the river now. They have few trees between the boathouses and the shore is because that is functional space with a high premium to them, notice how around the Chesapeake boathouse they planted like fifty trees on the side they do not manage boats and like two out of the way on the side they do manage boats on, they practically can not have enough open riverside space for large events (they will even be loosing near half the open land they have used in the past for large events to new buildings). Nearer to the Devon/Central/OU boathouses it is far more likely they will be putting in more concrete step/terraces than trees, during large events there are people all along the north bank and having trees there would block the view of the race.

----------


## joseph

It is really great to see the river/OKC in Outside Magazine!  Best Towns 2013: Oklahoma City | United States | OutsideOnline.com

This is not the type of magazine you would expect to see OKC in a short time ago.

----------


## dankrutka

Remember 2 years ago when OU finished raising funds for its boathouse? 

Crickets.

----------


## Pete

After 12 years in the works, Leadership Oklahoma Citys gift to the City in recognition of its community work is about to rise. What began as a 25th Anniversary project to beautify Bicentennial Park is resulting in a spectacular artwork welcoming all to the Boathouse District, an area that did not exist On-the-truck.jpgwhen planning commenced.

Compass Rose, a work by artist Owen Morrel, arrived at the Boathouse District from its California fabrication site late last night, and installation begins immediately. If youre downtown, go by the site throughout the week and watch Compass Rose emerge. Its going to be big!

The long process was chaired by Stuart Graham, who was involved from the moment the Alumni Association first approved the project more than a decade ago.  Stuart defines perseverance!

Mike Joseph joined the committee, secured the lead donor, and oversaw the Art Selection committee. Major funding for the project has been provided by Inasmuch Foundation. Additional donors include: Leadership Oklahoma City, Ad Astra Foundation, Chesapeake Energy Corporation, Carl and Susan Edwards, The Robert and Blanche Gordon Family Donor Advised Fund, Stuart and Darsi Graham, MTM Recognition, Larry and Polly Nichols, Steve and Susan Raybourn, Records-Johnston Family Foundation Inc, James W. Sharrock, Carl and Beth Shortt, and the Simmons Foundation.

A dedication is planned for October 4 at 3 p.m.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I went cycling along the river yesterday.  For some reason the bridge over the new river inlet is closed once again, so I packed my bike up and went down to the Robinson Landing to ride from there.  I did ride east along the north shore and discovered that even though it's somewhat of a construction zone still, you can walk/ride under I-40 toward the Bricktown Canal and that both sidewalks (the west side zig-zagging up toward the canal and the east one up toward the parking lot) are both finished.

So for any of you downtown residents that want that easy access to the river, it's available now!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Via Facebook


"Artist Owen Morrel standing on his work by the Devon Boathouse"

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## Praedura

The Landing links Bricktown, Oklahoma River | News OK

I'm a little confused, though. Some parts of the article refer to it as "The Landing", and others as "Bricktown Landing". So what is the official name?

You know, if we got some of those amphibious vehicles they use for the Duck Tours in Seattle, they could drive up right out of the landing in then over into the canal!
 :Wink:

----------


## bradh

For the love of God, do we need Duck boats driving through downtown OKC, stopping in front of Flint's patio on a nice day, and then "You Can't Touch This" starts blaring through speakers?  :Smile:

----------


## Praedura

> For the love of God, do we need Duck boats driving through downtown OKC, stopping in front of Flint's patio on a nice day, and then "You Can't Touch This" starts blaring through speakers?


Don't forget "Y-M-C-A"... with the tour driver leading the group of seniors through the arm movements to spell out the letters...
 :Wink:

----------


## Snowman

> The Landing links Bricktown, Oklahoma River | News OK
> 
> I'm a little confused, though. Some parts of the article refer to it as "The Landing", and others as "Bricktown Landing". So what is the official name?
> 
> You know, if we got some of those amphibious vehicles they use for the Duck Tours in Seattle, they could drive up right out of the landing in then over into the canal!


I would guess the name is Bricktown Landing, to differentiate which stop it is. Meridian, Exchange and Regatta are the descriptors for the other landings.

----------


## Dubya61

> For the love of God, do we need Duck boats driving through downtown OKC, stopping in front of Flint's patio on a nice day, and then "You Can't Touch This" starts blaring through speakers?





> Don't forget "Y-M-C-A"... with the tour driver leading the group of seniors through the arm movements to spell out the letters...


G.D. Earworms!  Curse you pahdz and Praedura!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

You think they'd put some trees between the canal and the landing.  Just looks blaaaaaaaaah...

----------


## bradh

> You think they'd put some trees between the canal and the landing.  Just looks blaaaaaaaaah...


From the article...




> The Landing will be landscaped with gardens, trees and benches, much like the canal, with decorative lighting accents and railings.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> From the article...


That's good, I don't know how I missed that, lol.

----------


## ljbab728

Coming soon:

Oklahoma Regatta Festival  Oklahoma River Events

This should be especially fun this year with the night events under the lights.

Oge Nightsprints  Oklahoma River Events

----------


## Praedura

Some great pics of the Boathouse area yesterday by Paul L. McCord Jr.


























Source: Flickr: Paul L McCord Jr's Photostream

The Regatta Festival coming up next week -- looks like it'll be great weather for the event.

----------


## HangryHippo

So the Compass Rose sculpture was tucked in right beside a parking space?

----------


## Anonymous.

> So the Compass Rose sculpture was tucked in right beside a parking space?


Don't want people to have to walk too far to view something. In fact, now people don't even have to get out of their cars!

----------


## HangryHippo

> Don't want people to have to walk too far to view something. In fact, now people don't even have to get out of their cars!


Ha, convenience galore!  

For all the hoopla surrounding the sculpture, I really expected to see it somewhere other than beside a parking space.  Yeesh...

----------


## Bellaboo

> So the Compass Rose sculpture was tucked in right beside a parking space?


It's actually within a grass circle. Look at post 729.

----------


## HangryHippo

> It's actually within a grass circle. Look at post 729.


Okay, but it's still odd that instead of next to the parking space.a grassy circle at the end of a parking lot.  I don't know, I just kind of expected something more.

----------


## ljbab728

Another world class event coming to the Oklahoma River.  This is supposed to be the first time this has been held in the USA.

ICF Canoe Marathon World Championships in Oklahoma City, OK - Sep 26, 2014 12:00 AM | Eventful

2014 Canoe Marathon World Championship  Oklahoma River Events

This was actually announced 3 years ago but is now being promoted.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Is it just me or would these parcels of land not be awesome for the "Central Avenue Villas"??  Replacing old industry with urban modern living units 4 to 5 stories high would do the river justice here.  I know it infringes on some questionable neighborhoods but that just creates more reason for them to step up their game.

----------


## BDP

> So the Compass Rose sculpture was tucked in right beside a parking space?


And what's with all the utilities just being out in the open in the middle of the park.?

----------


## HangryHippo

> And what's with all the utilities just being out in the open in the middle of the park.?


I can't tell if you're being facetious, but I wondered that as well.  Just a couple of things that didn't make a whole lot of sense to me.

----------


## BDP

> I can't tell if you're being facetious, but I wondered that as well.  Just a couple of things that didn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


Yeah that probably wasn't clear. I wasn't being facetious. I seriously wonder sometimes how, on a project like this, no one considers these things. Someone planned and built a really nice recreation area, but they don't care that all the power junctions and a main throw are just sitting in the middle of it and exposed? It's just weird more than anything, imo. Also, possibly seems like a liability? I don't know for sure, but I don't think "playing with or on electrical infrastructure" is an intended attraction.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Yeah that probably wasn't clear. I wasn't being facetious. I seriously wonder sometimes how, on a project like this, no one considers these things. Someone planned and built a really nice recreation area, but they don't care that all the power junctions and a main throw are just sitting in the middle of it and exposed? It's just weird more than anything, imo. Also, possibly seems like a liability? I don't know for sure, but I don't think "playing with or on electrical infrastructure" is an intended attraction.


Exactly!  Very well said, BDP.  It's just weird.

----------


## joseph

> Exactly!  Very well said, BDP.  It's just weird.



The transformers are for the MAPS 3 river stadium lights and were intentionally positioned where they are because Phase 2 of the MAPS 3 river projects will construct special enclosures (that are compatible in design with the boathouses) that will also serve as signage for the buildings along 6th Street as well as way finding.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> The transformers are for the MAPS 3 river stadium lights and were intentionally positioned where they are because Phase 2 of the MAPS 3 river projects will construct special enclosures (that are compatible in design with the boathouses) that will also serve as signage for the buildings along 6th Street as well as way finding.


I can confirm this is true and they will be constructed in the very near future.

----------


## Snowman

> And what's with all the utilities just being out in the open in the middle of the park.?





> Yeah that probably wasn't clear. I wasn't being facetious. I seriously wonder sometimes how, on a project like this, no one considers these things. Someone planned and built a really nice recreation area, but they don't care that all the power junctions and a main throw are just sitting in the middle of it and exposed? It's just weird more than anything, imo. Also, possibly seems like a liability? I don't know for sure, but I don't think "playing with or on electrical infrastructure" is an intended attraction.


(If you mean the wooden ones) Those are generally the ones that were there before it was even considered putting a park there.

(If you mean the large metal ones) The core power lines have been roughly along those lines decades before it was a park, they have been shuffled around for a few years to get them out of the way as the buildings were built, there are limits to what they can do with the core lines though; moving them outside of the park is a little impractical, any neighborhood they would try do an alternate routing through would have a fit and no one has been interested to spend a millions just so they do not have to see them in the park. Remember for decades all that land was mostly homes that had either been demolished, flooded or looked vacant decades ago; so it was probably both cheap for them to acquire and easier to get political will to place it there than any other part of the city.

----------


## Bellaboo

> (If you mean the wooden ones) Those are generally the ones that were there before it was even considered putting a park there.
> 
> (If you mean the large metal ones) The core power lines have been roughly along those lines decades before it was a park, they have been shuffled around for a few years to get them out of the way as the buildings were built, there are limits to what they can do with the core lines though; moving them outside of the park is a little impractical, any neighborhood they would try do an alternate routing through would have a fit and no one has been interested to spend a millions just so they do not have to see them in the park. Remember for decades all that land was mostly homes that had either been demolished, flooded or looked vacant decades ago; so it was probably both cheap for them to acquire and easier to get political will to place it there than any other part of the city.


I think they are referring to the first picture in post 740. There is a stand of electrical boxes amongst the playground equipment.

----------


## jn1780

The new Bricktown river extension looks decent. They must have figured out a way to wire the underpass with lights because they have a series of metal light poles lining the extension canel.

----------


## jccouger

Decent? I think it looks FANTASTIC. And those lights you mention are very bright. I walked the canal this weekend all the way up to the extension and it looks great at night. I've also checked it out during the day from the trail on the river, and it is superb. The design really is somewhat breathtaking coming up from the river to the canal. 

The importance of this connection can not be understated however, connecting the most vibrant entertainment district in the city in bricktown with what could be the coolest and unique part of the city in the boathouse district. That undeveloped area between the 2 is set to EXPLODE.

----------


## jn1780

Opening delayed because of railroad issues.....
OKC, Union Pacific Dispute Halts Bricktown Connection To River - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

This is pretty dumb. It was known that this was going to be a underpass for canal boats and pedestrians for  *YEARS*. So who screwed up here. ODOT, the city, or UP? Surely the railroad was consulted several years ago when the bridge was designed and built. What else would it be used for?

They better not come back and say it can't be used unless a 10ft concrete wall is built on the the bridge to catch the train in case it derails or something stupid like that.

----------


## bradh

Oh hell, dealing with the damned railroad is a nightmare.  Getting permits and all that crap takes an eternity.  I wouldn't expect a quick solution to this at all.

----------


## Praedura

Nice aerial shot of the Boathouse area. You can see the placement of the Compass Rose a little better here.



Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5692311&type=1

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Opening delayed because of railroad issues.....
> OKC, Union Pacific Dispute Halts Bricktown Connection To River - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |
> 
> This is pretty dumb. It was known that this was going to be a underpass for canal boats and pedestrians for  *YEARS*. So who screwed up here. ODOT, the city, or UP? Surely the railroad was consulted several years ago when the bridge was designed and built. What else would it be used for?
> 
> They better not come back and say it can't be used unless a 10ft concrete wall is built on the the bridge to catch the train in case it derails or something stupid like that.


Yeah, I saw this story on KFOR last night and had no words to justify how stupid Union Pacific is looking right now.

I sent an email to:

Texas
(Texas north,
East and West Texas)
and Oklahoma	Clint Schelbitzki
Director, Public Affairs  	5701 W. Vickery Blvd.
Fort Worth, TX 76107  	Phone: (817) 353-7256
Fax: (402) 501-1734
Cell: (817) 689-5520
Send email  http://www.up.com/aboutup/community/...acts/index.htm

I don't know if that's the right spot and/or if I'll get a reply back but it was worth the shot!

----------


## bradh

do we even know it wasn't the city's fault?  railroad's just don't normally make this stuff up just to be d-bags, and getting permitting from them when working on their right of ways or boring under their tracks is a miserable drawn out process.

----------


## jn1780

> do we even know it wasn't the city's fault?  railroad's just don't normally make this stuff up just to be d-bags, and getting permitting from them when working on their right of ways or boring under their tracks is a miserable drawn out process.


That's true. I just figured this was all looked into when ODOT and UP ultimately had to work together when the bridge was designed and built.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

There is no reason to get all bent out of shape and bitch at Union Pacific. It is their tracks, and they don't have to keep up with every plan that is going on, the city should be notifying them about the process. If someone gets hurt because of something with their tracks, the liability is on them. I can see where they are coming from. I just hope they don't take a year.

----------


## Bellaboo

Todays DOK says this is resolved for this weekends events. They (railroad) agreed to allow security under the bridge for crowd control.

----------


## bradh

is the main issue that it's too easy for crowds to wander up on the tracks?

----------


## catcherinthewry

> There is no reason to get all bent out of shape and bitch at Union Pacific. It is their tracks, and they don't have to keep up with every plan that is going on, the city should be notifying them about the process.


This is true, but I know for a fact that the city did send them plans for them to review and received comments back from them. In my opinion the city should've been more diligent in getting the approval back from the RR but, from what I'm told, RR companies aren't the easiest to deal with.

----------


## bradh

Great crowd at the races last night, and all of the improvements really make the area a great sight.  Driving to the area on I-40 from the west, the lights on the river really look amazing and the whole area is an eye catcher at night.

----------


## bluedogok

> Oh hell, dealing with the damned railroad is a nightmare.  Getting permits and all that crap takes an eternity.  I wouldn't expect a quick solution to this at all.


I second this opinion....and it isn't just UP that can be difficult to deal with, all of them seem to be no matter the size. They all seem to work in their on time/space dimension.

----------


## Urbanized

Bricktown bridge construction faces delay | News OK

----------


## bradh

> I second this opinion....and it isn't just UP that can be difficult to deal with, all of them seem to be no matter the size. They all seem to work in their on time/space dimension.


They act as if they are still the big dogs like it's the late 19th century.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Great crowd at the races last night, and all of the improvements really make the area a great sight.  Driving to the area on I-40 from the west, the lights on the river really look amazing and the whole area is an eye catcher at night.


Went down last night, great time, and the weather was beautiful.  Pretty good crowd too.

Organizers should have had a few TVs with the games on, I had to go up to the fourth floor of the finish line tower to find the OU game though.

----------


## Snowman

> Went down last night, great time, and the weather was beautiful.  Pretty good crowd too.
> 
> Organizers should have had a few TVs with the games on, I had to go up to the fourth floor of the finish line tower to find the OU game though.


After the windscreen is up there is a plan to project video onto them, normally that will be of the races but it would not surprise me if they might consider doing football games. Though that might be an cost issue since there is enough people there it is a public performance of copywritten material.

----------


## ThomPaine

> After the windscreen is up there is a plan to project video onto them, normally that will be of the races but it would not surprise me if they might consider doing football games. Though that might be an cost issue since there is enough people there it is a public performance of *copywritten materia*l.


I wondered about that after I posted.  I see them showing games and ESPN all the time on the Remington Park jumbo screen when I drive by; I wonder how they do it?

They really could have used the windscreens on Thursday and Friday.  Also, my wife and I wondered why there were no food trucks down there.  Might have been cost prohibitive for the truck operators, but that would have been really cool too.

----------


## bradh

There were a few I thought?  Maybe just Smokin' Okie's BBQ.  Last year it was a lot of local restaurants or food truck operators working out of tents instead of their trucks.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> After the windscreen is up there is a plan to project video onto them, normally that will be of the races but it would not surprise me if they might consider doing football games. Though that might be an cost issue since there is enough people there it is a public performance of copywritten material.


Surely it will be a closed circuit network for their own windscreen broadcasts.

----------


## Snowman

> Surely it will be a closed circuit network for their own windscreen broadcasts.


It probably will mostly be what they are recording/producing there but they already do movie nights with the one outdoor screen they currently have, do streams to the internet of race content they produce and at least one of the times a local broadcaster picked up the feed they were producing. They have a media broadcasting suite that is probably on par with most college basketball stadiums.

----------


## ljbab728

> There were a few I thought?  Maybe just Smokin' Okie's BBQ.  Last year it was a lot of local restaurants or food truck operators working out of tents instead of their trucks.


Yes, Pete mentioned in another thread that there were many food tents there which negates any need for food trucks.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Yes, Pete mentioned in another thread that there were many food tents there which negates any need for food trucks.


I know, but the trucks themselves just add some color and interest.

----------


## ljbab728

> I know, but the trucks themselves just add some color and interest.


Sorry, I just don't see that.  I find a food tent just as colorful and interesting as a truck.  To each his own though.  Food trucks certainly have their places to shine but they don't need to be everywhere.

----------


## Snowman

I want to say they recently added some hook up facilities for food trucks to use for events recently (the alternative is they had been getting the approvals to do so and will have it done in the near future). I am guessing that this would be like electrical, water, less likely but possible natural gas. If so that could make logistics easier for both the operators and the foundation in preparation and during the events, which might also increase the number of vendors they get at events.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Sorry, I just don't see that.  I find a food tent just as colorful and interesting as a truck.  To each his own though.  Food trucks certainly have their places to shine but they don't need to be everywhere.


Don't know if you had a chance to get down there, but all I saw was row upon row of identical tents.  I LOVE the event and vibe that was happening, but I think an area of food trucks (without the generators, and perhaps with the hook-ups like Snowman was talking about).  Its all good though, I'll be down there for the next event too!

----------


## rlewis

> I wondered about that after I posted.  I see them showing games and ESPN all the time on the Remington Park jumbo screen when I drive by; I wonder how they do it?


The way you legally can play music on sound systems and show televised material around a large venue is by paying annual licensing fees to artist organizations such as ASCAP, SESAC, and BMI.  The cost varies based on attendance projections.

----------


## David

Here's a nice article about the river that was tweeted by the Chamber earlier:  VeloCity Vol. 8 - Oklahoma City's Digital Magazine

----------


## shawnw

Oklahoma City Boathouse adds pump track; public invited to try it for free | KFOR.com

----------


## Pete

Says it opens March 1 -- must be starting work soon if they haven't already:

----------


## Bellaboo

I thought I heard them say on the news last night that they were draining the river lake at the boathouses for a while for construction work. Guess this may be for the start of the UCO boathouse ?

----------


## shawnw

Or the zip line?

----------


## Pete

> I thought I heard them say on the news last night that they were draining the river lake at the boathouses for a while for construction work. Guess this may be for the start of the UCO boathouse ?


I thought they built the boathouse prows and dock cut-outs when they last drained that section of the river for the Devon Boathouse construction?

Seems like they specifically said this was to avoid having to drain it again any time soon.

----------


## Snowman

> I thought I heard them say on the news last night that they were draining the river lake at the boathouses for a while for construction work. Guess this may be for the start of the UCO boathouse ?


They don't need to do that for the boathouse, it had been planned before they finished collecting all the money anyway. Most of the items are for the MAPS phase 2 course improvements.

----------


## Pete

> They don't need to do that for the boathouse, most of the items are for the MAPS phase 2 course improvements


What specific improvements are they making in the course?

----------


## shawnw

Hopefully something that keeps them from having to re-do the course during the wee hours when there's a storm the night before a race...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I thought I heard them say on the news last night that they were draining the river lake at the boathouses for a while for construction work. Guess this may be for the start of the UCO boathouse ?


I had the noon news on today (can't recall what channel) and I heard them saying "you've probably seen that the river is down while they work on improvements along the south shore for the next 4 1/2 months".  Maybe they meant weeks.  That sure seems like an awfully long time.

----------


## Snowman

> What specific improvements are they making in the course?


I would have to double check after I get home but offhand things I am pretty sure of are the underwater work for the new lane markers, the attachment points for the starting system at the like four different places that races start from, the ramp to assemble/retrieve the starting platform. Their might be parts of the new distance platforms & timing/camera huts that need the river down but most of that should not. There is also a storage building for the starting platform but it will be kind of hidden in trees on the south bank.

----------


## OKVision4U

When are the Grandstands looking to be started?

----------


## Snowman

Phase 4 so construction is due to start in 2020

----------


## OKVision4U

> Phase 4 so construction is due to start in 2020


..is the Grandstand in phs 4?

----------


## OKVision4U

OK, if the Grandstand is part of phs 4 and won't be breaking ground until 2020, why?  ...who is the brain child behind this call?  We have events there w/ no seating?

----------


## Snowman

It is, really if anything had to be dropped though it would be the thing we could live without the easiest. We already have space for several thousands to view from the north bank (where everything else at events happens.

There is concrete step which act as bleachers by the tower, most kayak/rowing crews and guests (the vast majority of which know someone in the race, and probably came with them) bring folding chairs and a lot bring shade hut things. More of the concrete steps/teirises will be added over time.  

Plus the south side is pretty isolated, the reason you see the towers to the bridge being proposed is because without the stairs up and down you have to walk a mile to cross the bridge.

----------


## dankrutka

If funds ran out couldn't they just add more concrete steps (similar to what is underneath the Finish Line Tower) with grass between each on the other side of the river. I wouldn't think that would be very expensive and I could actually see that fitting the environment far better anyway. It's never good to have empty seats and I have a feeling that grandstand would be largely empty at most events.

----------


## shawnw

I would be in favor of more concrete steps on both sides of the river no matter what. That's generally sufficient for many of the events. Not saying kill the grandstands, but with the possible exception of future speed boat races I'm not sure I see all that many people making the trek to that side.  UNLESS there's something else over there to do, which the zip will help somewhat with, but there needs to be more (soccer stadium anyone?). I think they are supposed to have trams for that (and for shuttles to the landing), which would help, but I'm not sure if that's enough to draw people over there.

----------


## Snowman

> If funds ran out couldn't they just add more concrete steps (similar to what is underneath the Finish Line Tower) with grass between each on the other side of the river. I wouldn't think that would be very expensive and I could actually see that fitting the environment far better anyway. It's never good to have empty seats and I have a feeling that grandstand would be largely empty at most events.


If funds were short of what it takes to build the stadium but at least a decent amount left, they have been delayed for the same reason the stadium has, to this point there have been a lot of other things that have a bigger impact both at events and everyday operations. The reason we have the ones there are now is that is Chesapeake paid for them. The original plan has them running almost the entire last 1000 meters (half the sprint course), more recent versions have them the last 500 meters (from the finishline to around the new whitewater boathouse). If they had the cash on hand to do any more right now there would probably be some around Devon, though the rest of the way they probably would not put them in until they had the buildings they surround finished.

----------


## OKVision4U

> It is, really if anything had to be dropped though it would be the thing we could live without the easiest. We already have space for several thousands to view from the north bank (where everything else at events happens.
> 
> There is concrete step which act as bleachers by the tower, most kayak/rowing crews and guests (the vast majority of which know someone in the race, and probably came with them) bring folding chairs and a lot bring shade hut things. More of the concrete steps/teirises will be added over time.  
> 
> Plus the south side is pretty isolated, the reason you see the towers to the bridge being proposed is because without the stairs up and down you have to walk a mile to cross the bridge.


I gotcha.  This is a poor layout period.  A grandstand needs to be one of the main items (in-place) while events are being held.  The south needs the attention now vs. later in the phasing.  The north will always have the amenities, but the south needs a grandstand & parking.  The Chesapeake Arena has seats.  The Bricktown ballpark has seats.  ...it's kind of a requirement w/ large attended events

----------


## Laramie

I've seen this pic of the grand stand on the river.

Will this be one of the last MAPS 3 projects that they will build on the river?

Google Image Result for http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_L3gtvb8usg4/SqWKbuyuPqI/AAAAAAAAAOQ/nOFoStWfsuw/s320/riverstadium1.jpg

----------


## ljbab728

> If funds ran out couldn't they just add more concrete steps (similar to what is underneath the Finish Line Tower) with grass between each on the other side of the river. I wouldn't think that would be very expensive and I could actually see that fitting the environment far better anyway. It's never good to have empty seats and I have a feeling that grandstand would be largely empty at most events.


Why?  There is no requirement that people have to park on the north side of the river and then navigate their way to the south side to the grandstand.

----------


## Snowman

> Why?  There is no requirement that people have to park on the north side of the river and then navigate their way to the south side to the grandstand.


There is not any parking on the south side or plans hinting any to added. I guess people could park in the neighborhood there but I doubt they would be that happy about it.

----------


## dankrutka

> Why?  There is no requirement that people have to park on the north side of the river and then navigate their way to the south side to the grandstand.


Because the grandstand has too large of a seating capacity. I didn't reference anything regarding which side it was on or how people would get there.

----------


## ljbab728

> Because the grandstand has too large of a seating capacity. I didn't reference anything regarding which side it was on or how people would get there.


I guess I thought you meant it would be empty because people couldn't get there.  Why do you think the seating capacity is too large?  You build a grandstand to accommodate the largest crowd, not the smallest.

And there is easily room to add more parking on the south side of the river than currently exists on the north side.

----------


## Teo9969

We can haz renderings?! 

 :Tongue: 

What would be your Top 3 locations outside of this particular one?

----------


## Snowman

> I guess I thought you meant it would be empty because people couldn't get there.  Why do you think the seating capacity is too large?  You build a grandstand to accommodate the largest crowd, not the smallest.
> 
> And there is easily room to add more parking on the south side of the river than currently exists on the north side.


There may be room, but I just checked, there is no money budgeted to acquire land for parking.

----------


## shawnw

The site also happens to already have stadium lights, which is good. However, they're running the wrong direction, which may or may not be bad.


Edit: Was typing before your previous post. Thought you wanted this to go in the same area by the current boathouses, which is where the lights are. I see now that you want it by the park, so you'd need to pay for more lights...

----------


## Teo9969

It would be an ambitious project, but from what I can remember about the river and general area, it's not like trying to build a stadium in the mountains.

What capacity are you thinking for the stadium?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'd ask the market to tell me. What's it going to support?


Must be nice to be two hours behind us now ;-)

----------


## shawnw

Probably the main problem would be the weight of the field. It's pretty heavy (edit: nearly 20M pounds [almost 10,000 tons]). The field in Glendale AZ (University of Phoenix Stadium, used for the NFL Cardinals and Fiesta Bowl) retracts (actually it's moved outside for sun for the grass since the stadium is a dome; also so events can be held in the stadium without damaging the grass). There should be video out there about the process, I've seen shows about it. Main point there is they use railroad rails to move the field. While this would be very neat, it would be a technical challenge.

Edit:
Facts about the AZ retractable field from the web...
 - The grass field rolls out of the stadium on a 18.9 million pound tray, residing outside of the stadium except for football and soccer events, is the first of its kind in North America
- The field is 234 feet wide x 403 feet long and 39 inches tall

...basically a giant planter with grass and soil in it.

----------


## shawnw

It might be more feasible, technically, to just build it as permanent over the river, which could be just as neat.

----------


## Teo9969

I think the Velodrome idea that I've seen floated around is probably more feasible and realistic, but this is an intriguing idea.

I think if it could be done for somewhere between $250 and $500M that it would be worth it, although, that's a lot of money for a venue that realistically is not likely to see much use.

----------


## shawnw

> That would defeat the purpose of having the stadium seating there for water events. If that's not important, then build it next to the river.


That's right, forgot about that detail...

----------


## OKVision4U

> You guys ready for a crazy idea?
> 
> How about a retractable field over the river?
> 
> Stadium seating on both sides of the river for both river *and* other events like soccer, concerts, etc. The stage/field retracts up under the banks when not in use. When in use, you've got one of the coolest fields/stages on the planet. 
> 
> You have the obvious cost of the retractable field but you've got a few advantages to work with. 1) That whole area isn't developed. You're talking about moving cheap dirt. 2) The "river" isn't a river. You've got a lot of control over how it behaves. 3) The seating is paid for once but serves both water and land events. 4) On the east and west ends, you can put pedestrian bridges over the river that could be turned into VIP space during events. Again, that would be an epic way to watch just about anything. 5) If you use the below location, you've got Central Park. Oh yeah... 6) Future streetcar expansion puts it likely down Robinson or Walker...connecting your world-class open air stadium with world-class transit.
> 
> Here's an rough, practically cartoonish, drawing of what I'm talking about. 
> ...


...this is vision.  I like it.

----------


## dankrutka

> I guess I thought you meant it would be empty because people couldn't get there.  Why do you think the seating capacity is too large?  You build a grandstand to accommodate the largest crowd, not the smallest.


This used to be the sentiment in building sports arenas and a lot of people have come to realize that it's better for a place to be full than big. There are lots of spots along the river where people could set up chairs for extra seating (or you could easily add the concrete steps as I suggested), but if you build a huge grandstand that is primarily empty at most events it can make it feel like no one came to the event. It's kind of like going to Skinny Slim's when there are 50 people and the Bricktown Events Center. Very different feel...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> *I think the Velodrome idea that I've seen floated around is probably more feasible and realistic, but this is an intriguing idea.
> *
> I think if it could be done for somewhere between $250 and $500M that it would be worth it, although, that's a lot of money for a venue that realistically is not likely to see much use.


Oh man, I would love to see that built.

----------


## ljbab728

> This used to be the sentiment in building sports arenas and a lot of people have come to realize that it's better for a place to be full than big. There are lots of spots along the river where people could set up chairs for extra seating (or you could easily add the concrete steps as I suggested), but if you build a huge grandstand that is primarily empty at most events it can make it feel like no one came to the event. It's kind of like going to Skinny Slim's when there are 50 people and the Bricktown Events Center. Very different feel...


Sorry, but I don't see that as problem at all.  The grandstands will likely only be used for major events and should be very full for those.

----------


## juicebox

Andrew had a meeting the OKC Chamber a few days ago.  Here is what he had to say about the meeting.

""WOW! That was awesome... They liked my concept, they liked my building design, they liked everything I presented. Lots of questions, not design questions like what I am use to. Who owns the land? How do I see this being funded? Have I started contacting people/organizations about this? where are the current headquarters for each sport listed? What is it's "Olympic potential"? What am I doing to move this project forward...

They are going to do some research to help answer some of these questions and there are others they want to send my information to so they can look it over. All in all a very productive meeting. Looks to be moving in the right direction and talks about another meeting at a future date with more people involved!"

----------


## ljbab728

Without going back through every post, I'm not sure I understand this.  Who is Andrew and what does this mean?

----------


## Snowman

My guess is it was the architectural grad student, Andrew Stevens, who for a thesis designing a velodrome near the river
http://www.okctalk.com/current-event...d-student.html

----------


## David

Yeah, sign me up as a supporter of that project, it looks awesome.

Maps 4, anyone?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I would be there all the time! I love biking.

----------


## amaesquire

Could the Velodrome be that which would make Dallas and Kansas City jealous? (To paraphrase Steve's chats)

----------


## Pete

> Could the Velodrome be that which would make Dallas and Kansas City jealous? (To paraphrase Steve's chats)


He was asked that specific question in his last chat and he said no.


I'm pretty sure I know of what he is hinting at; it's for a proposed project in Bricktown.  I'm working on a post to share what I know; just trying to get a bit more info.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> He was asked that specific question in his last chat and he said no.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know of what he is hinting at; it's for a proposed project in Bricktown.  I'm working on a post to share what I know; just trying to get a bit more info.


It is part of the massive residential development?

----------


## bchris02

> He was asked that specific question in his last chat and he said no.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know of what he is hinting at; it's for a proposed project in Bricktown.  I'm working on a post to share what I know; just trying to get a bit more info.


I am VERY curious about this.  For Dallas and Kansas City to be jealous it would have to be a real game changer.  Somebody mentioned the Power and Light district in Kansas City along with hints of that project in a chat a few weeks ago and Steve thought what might be happening is better.  Not sure how much of it is real and how much is the usual hype.  Can't wait to find out though.

----------


## bchris02

> It is part of the massive residential development?


I am just dreaming but it would be great to see something in OKC that is what the Epicentre in Charlotte was intended to be (if anybody has been to Charlotte you know what that is).  Three floors of bars, restaurants, and nightclub with Times Square-ish billboards, and then a 10-15 story condo/apartment tower above it.  I doubt OKC is ready for such a development but its fun to dream.  I can picture it in the last remaining empty lot on the canal catty-cornered from JDM place.

----------


## GoThunder

> He was asked that specific question in his last chat and he said no.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know of what he is hinting at; it's for a proposed project in Bricktown.  I'm working on a post to share what I know; just trying to get a bit more info.


Pins & needles

----------


## Bellaboo

I noticed the other day that the river lake is full again. Looks good.

Also, it looked like they were drilling piers opposite the Zip Line tower, on the south side of the water, last week.

----------


## dankrutka

Is the zip line up?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Is the zip line up?


My guess is that where they were drilling piers across the river, will be where the tower for the connecting cables will stand.....so not up yet.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Andrew had a meeting the OKC Chamber a few days ago.  Here is what he had to say about the meeting.
> 
> ""WOW! That was awesome... They liked my concept, they liked my building design, they liked everything I presented. Lots of questions, not design questions like what I am use to. Who owns the land? How do I see this being funded? Have I started contacting people/organizations about this? where are the current headquarters for each sport listed? *What is it's "Olympic potential*"? What am I doing to move this project forward...
> 
> They are going to do some research to help answer some of these questions and there are others they want to send my information to so they can look it over. All in all a very productive meeting. Looks to be moving in the right direction and talks about another meeting at a future date with more people involved!"


What a great question.  Olympic potential.  The more we plan for something "big", the more likelyhood of its arrival.

The Velodrome would be another cool part of the mix.   Nice.

----------


## OKVision4U

> He was asked that specific question in his last chat and he said no.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know of what he is hinting at; it's for a proposed project in Bricktown.  I'm working on a post to share what I know; just trying to get a bit more info.


Hey Pete, do you have an ETA on that post?  ...is it commercial / mixed-use / entertainment ????

----------


## Urbanized

The zip line is currently supposed to be open mid-April.

----------


## Laramie

> I think the Velodrome idea that I've seen floated around is probably more feasible and realistic, but this is an intriguing idea.
> 
> I think if it could be done for somewhere between *$250 and $500M* that it would be worth it, although, that's a lot of money for a venue that realistically is not likely to see much use.


If you're talking about investing *$250 - $500 million* into a facility like this, you need to justify its use if we're seeking voter approval.

Let's just build a *Megadrome* (Mega + velodrome) capable of being used for multiple sports with a minimum seating capacity of 20,000 with risers extending maximum to accommodate 30,000.





> I am VERY curious about this.  For Dallas and Kansas City to be jealous it would have to be a real game changer.  Somebody mentioned the Power and Light district in Kansas City along with hints of that project in a chat a few weeks ago and Steve thought what might be happening is better.  Not sure how much of it is real and how much is the usual hype.  Can't wait to find out though.


Can't imagine something being so big that it would make _Dallas and Kansas City_ jealous; those cities are known for exhibiting snootiness toward Oklahoma City.

The Velodrome idea sounds great because of the multiple use configuration potential it possesses. 

 
Could a facility like this include:  basketball, football, rodeo, swimming, soccer, tennis, trade shows, track & field, wrestling etc., because a facility of this size would easily cost in the range of $250 - $500 million as bchris02 cited.  The more events you could justify in building a structure of this magnitude; the easier it will be to appeal to the public if something like this were put on a *MAPS IV referendum.*

The most troubling thing about MAPS IV going forward will be the MAPS III convention center recall.  This could be the most devastating event for our future growth.  Why?  All future MAPS will involved 'no new taxes' since the beauty about this is that as the city grows, so grows the sales tax collection base.  Target recalling and picking off proposal projects approved will not benefit Oklahoma City.  This recall of the convention center could easily stagnate Oklahoma City's growth.  Just imagine a scenario of 'nay-say' voters waiting on collections to begin only to pluck off previously approved projects--this would kill corporate and industry growth with the uncertainty of voter approved projects. Especially a situation where corporate incentives to attract expansion or relocation of a business or industry might  be involved

The convention center and commuter rail are among projects that will enhance our image; produce some revenues with tangible and intangible benefits.  Projects like the downtown city park and wellness centers will have community benefits for our citizens.  

*We need to kill this recall of any future MAPS voter approved projects.*  You will place future (bundled) approved projects in jeopardy.  Dr. Shadid's push for this recall to use as a part of his 'so called' campaign platform will be detrimental to the growth of our city.  Imagine the see-saw back and forth effect of approving projects only to have collections stopped with a recall? 

Will we see a one billion dollar ($1,000,000,000.00) eight or nine year MAPS IV bundle for 2017?   Let's think about our city's future instead of talking about building a project and by the time we get it constructed it's obsolete upon opening.

* "Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## workman45

> If you're talking about investing *$250 - $500 million* into a facility like this, you need to justify its use if we're seeking voter approval.
> 
> Let's just build a *Megadrome* (Mega + velodrome) capable of being used for multiple sports with a minimum seating capacity of 20,000 with risers extending maximum to accommodate 30,000.
> 
> I can assure you that I was holding my nose while voting yes on MAPS 3 because of the Convention Center 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't imagine something being so big that it would make _Dallas and Kansas City_ jealous; those cities are known for exhibiting snootiness toward Oklahoma City.
> ...


I can assure you that I was holding my nose while voting yes on MAPS 3 because of the Convention Center [B]but[B] I have to agree that this recall will decimate the MAPS brand. This recall would indeed be one of the worst things to happen to our city!

----------


## Urbanized

I think a lot of people who were "holding their noses" when voting for the convention center are now beginning to better understand that it is probably the most NEEDED (as opposed to WANTED) of all of the projects. It's understandable that it didn't initially resonate with the public; most folks can't really envision themselves using it, nor are they aware of the existing business that uses the Cox Center with regularity and even more so WOULD use a new facility. I think that is now changing, at least on this board.

For the record, I also believe that the streetcar will also be NEEDED soon (and will be the foundation for future transit growth) so building it now makes total sense.

Back on the topic of the Riversport improvements - but relevant to this post - they are much like the convention center in that they also bring new business and sales tax revenue into the economy. Most of the other projects are strictly quality-of-life improvements for existing residents (not that there's anything wrong with that), so they naturally resonate with certain voters. In the long run those quality-of-life changes will make OKC more attractive for college graduate retention, plus business expansion and employee relocation.

But Riversport and the CC both stand a reasonable chance if bringing NEW money to the tax base from day one.

----------


## betts

> I think a lot of people who were "holding their noses" when voting for the convention center are now beginning to better understand that it is probably the most NEEDED (as opposed to WANTED) of all of the projects. It's understandable that it didn't initially resonate with the public; most folks can't really envision themselves using it, nor are they aware of the existing business that uses the Cox Center with regularity and even more so WOULD use a new facility. I think that is now changing, at least on this board.
> 
> For the record, I also believe that the streetcar will also be NEEDED soon (and will be the foundation for future transit growth) so building it now makes total sense.
> 
> Back on the topic of the Riversport improvements - but relevant to this post - they are much like the convention center in that they also bring new business and sales tax revenue into the economy. Most of the other projects are strictly quality-of-life improvements for existing residents (not that there's anything wrong with that), so they naturally resonate with certain voters. In the long run those quality-of-life changes will make OKC more attractive for college graduate retention, plus business expansion and employee relocation.
> 
> But Riversport and the CC both stand a reasonable chance if bringing NEW money to the tax base from day one.


Agree completely.  I urge anyone who is still holding their nose to walk around outside the Cox Center and really look at it and then walk around it in its entirety inside.  I hadn't really done that before the vote, but now I understand. It's pretty awful and if you couple that with being too small, then it's a no-brainer to build a new one.  I will definitely be trying to GOTV to oppose a petition to stop MAPS.  It's a huge mistake for many reasons, including ruining the MAPS brand and creating uncertainty in the mind of voters.

----------


## David

The Boathouse Development blog updated with some pictures of recent work Boathouse District Development. It includes pictures of the north and slightly hard to see south zip line landing platforms, as well as the CHK|Central boathouse construction site.

----------


## bradh

Does anyone know what the plan is for the south side of the river from the Lincoln bridge (land west of Lincoln/Central to the river, down to SE 15th)?  I am being told Conway Freight is moving out because all of that land is going to be redeveloped as part of river improvements.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Not sure about west of Lincoln, but this project is currently under construction on the south side of the river across from the boathouses.

http://www.okc.gov/planning/planning...A-13-00020.pdf

----------


## OKCisOK4me

It looks like the space light in Stiles Circle.

----------


## bradh

Yeah I know about the towers.  I work right here, thus why I'm interested in future plans for the land between Lincoln/Central and the river.

----------


## Urbanized

> It looks like the space light in Stiles Circle.


Same designer.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Same designer.


Oddly enough, it it wasn't. True story.

----------


## Urbanized

Seriously?

----------


## Urbanized

Ah, I just pulled up the plans...my bad!

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Lol...just so you know, I had nothing to do with it.  :Smile:

----------


## ShadowStrings

> I'm pretty sure I know of what he is hinting at; it's for a proposed project in Bricktown.  I'm working on a post to share what I know; just trying to get a bit more info.


Any word on this?

----------


## Dustin

UCO just posted this to their FB.



Looks like work is underway!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

^^^good to see!

----------


## shawnw

...hearing that the wind screens are likely not going to happen... a matter of an idea coming before input from engineers...

oh, and the south shore zip line platform is built, but still in Michigan. So, just waiting on delivery.

----------


## Snowman

> ...hearing that the wind screens are likely not going to happen... a matter of an idea coming before input from engineers...
> 
> oh, and the south shore zip line platform is built, but still in Michigan. So, just waiting on delivery.


Are you saying it changed after the engineering work was done and they then move construction to the later in the schedule

----------


## shawnw

I was told that when the engineers looked at it (if the wind screens would even work) they thought the screens would cause more problems than they would solve. Not saying it's a done deal, but it's not looking good.

----------


## Snowman

> I was told that when the engineers looked at it (if the wind screens would even work) they thought the screens would cause more problems than they would solve. Not saying it's a done deal, but it's not looking good.


That is interesting because as of last month they stated the only reason some wanted to wait on releasing the bid for the windscreen(s) was they wanted to make sure there were not going to be an unexpected costs in the whitewater course bids and property acquisition.

----------


## shawnw

I have this from someone fairly high up in the org that is a close friend, who I would think would be in those meetings, but it was casual conversation at dinner, so maybe there was misunderstanding one way or the other.

----------


## ljbab728

A video promoting the upcoming 2014 Canoe Marathon World Championships.

----------


## shawnw

Sweet, now nobody say we didn't welcome them here!   (kidding, kidding)

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Sweet, now nobody say we didn't welcome them here!   (kidding, kidding)


I would have never know when I drove past the memorial. I didn't see a big banner hanging across the entrance to the memorial welcoming them. What about the people walking around the memorial? How will they know about this? My heavens, we're such a elementary minded small town. And to think, people suggest we're becoming a better city, but we can't even place a big "WELCOME!!!!" banner on our most precious site in all the city. This means my dreams of a convention center and the stage center tower happening in my lifetime are absolutely hopeless.

To actually comment on the subject; that is pretty neat. I've always had an interest in water sports, even though I've never sought out to become a rower of any sort.

----------


## shawnw

> I would have never know when I drove past the memorial. I didn't see a big banner hanging across the entrance to the memorial welcoming them. What about the people walking around the memorial? How will they know about this? My heavens, we're such a elementary minded small town. And to think, people suggest we're becoming a better city, but we can't even place a big "WELCOME!!!!" banner on our most precious site in all the city.


With respect, the memorial is a world class, solemn place, that, in my opinion, doesn't need banners hanging from it like a homecoming game. I very much appreciate the NCAA visitors, but the memorial averages 350,000 visitors per year. Even if the NCAA filled the arena to capacity for the three straight nights and every single visitor between nights was a different person (i.e. no repeat visitors, which we know didn't happen), and they all visited the memorial while here, that's still only 60,000 visitors to the memorial, representing 17% of its average visitor count. So that's the best case. If we could justify a banner there, why only for that 17% and not the other 82%? Put one somewhere else if you want, but I just don't think the memorial is the place. Personally, I live next to the memorial, and I walk through it almost everyday. While foot traffic those days (and yes, I was there each of the three days) was higher than it had been lately (this time of year traffic is lower due to the weather and such), I've seen it MUCH busier during the Summer months than it was due to NCAA visitors.

----------


## dankrutka

Satire, shawnw, satire.

----------


## shawnw

Sorry, didn't catch it. Usually do.

----------


## Teo9969

That's a pretty bad no-catch my friend  :Wink:  the "To actually comment on the subject" was a giveaway ;-)

----------


## bombermwc

I don't really understand how an engineer would say it would "cause more problems than it would solve". If you're looking to wind-screen, it's super easy. You just work to re-direct the air, not block it. If they were planning on doing something to put a wall up to blunt-force block it, then it would have been a mistake. It can be as simple as a jet-exhaust type thing...just angle the air up. Or more stylish and run angled horizontal slats between vertical poles. But causing problems....not sure I would buy into that one. Just do some quick google searches for wind walls and you'll see the wide variety of things that exist today.

----------


## shawnw

Feel free to not buy into it. I'm just repeating what I was told. Granted the buck doesn't stop with this person (someone with whom it does could always say do it anyway, damn the engineers), but they're definitely in the room. So even if it ends up happening, these discussions are actually taking place, and I'm just passing them along. Time will tell.

----------


## Bellaboo

With UCO boathouse and the new Whitewater course starting construction in the next few weeks, the Boathouse District is going to be hoppin'.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I can't wait to see dirt a turnin where the whitewater course is going in!

----------


## warreng88

The Regatta next year is going to be epic. How long will construction on the UCO boathouse take? I know the WWR course is scheduled to be completed some time next year.

----------


## OkieNate

I heard there also might be a covered motor cross track by the River, any truth to this?

----------


## Snowman

> The Regatta next year is going to be epic. How long will construction on the UCO boathouse take? I know the WWR course is scheduled to be completed some time next year.


I believe 18 months was the time expected.




> I heard there also might be a covered motor cross track by the River, any truth to this?


May be a mix of projects, they recently did a pump track for bikes and plan to do a indoor artificial surf thing but as of yet I had not seen any announcement like that (unless it is being done by a completely separate group outside of the Boathouse District and had not come to the point it needed approval from the public boards).

----------


## Bellaboo

Saw some suryeyors out there on the East end of the white water rapids area this morning. A couple of guys with a tripod.

----------


## Snowman

In the next report to the OKC Riverfront Redevelopment Authority from the Director of Development, it is mentioned they finally have acquired all the land to construct the whitewater course & the MAPS office indicates the project will be ready to advertise for construction bids in the next several weeks.

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, they had a single holdout property that the were finally able to acquire.

----------


## hoya

I still think a boardwalk running along the north side of the river would be really cool.  It could go from the south end of the park over to the boathouse area.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Are state lawmakers set to contribute $90 million toward a new Oklahoma River resort? | News OK

----------


## shawnw

How do we make this happen but not AICC?

----------


## dankrutka

It would be incredibly disappointing if the AICC is not built. This state loves to brand itself as "Oklahoma: Native America," but breaks promises when it comes to Native issues of substance. This center would, and still could, go a long way in teaching Oklahomans about the Native history the state uses for tourism. It also likely would/could become maybe the number one tourist attraction in the state. When people come to Oklahoma they think of Native culture and would likely flock to a center where they could learn more. This is all so disappointing.

----------


## jccouger

Disgusting.

----------


## Dubya61

What if the AICC IS the new Okla River Resort?

----------


## HangryHippo

> What if the AICC IS the new Okla River Resort?


Now that would be a positive outcome.

----------


## hoya

> It would be incredibly disappointing if the AICC is not built. This state loves to brand itself as "Oklahoma: Native America," but breaks promises when it comes to Native issues of substance.


Well, that is in keeping with our historical practices.

----------


## ljbab728

I'm sure a few posters (Edgar) were pleased to see Mayor Mick get stuck on the zip line today.  LOL

Governor Fallin tests new zipline | Oklahoma City - OKC - KOCO.com

----------


## Pete

This is encouraging:




> Longtime Oklahoma City developer and civic leader, David T. Yost, has 
> approached the river trust about a possible donation of a large number of mature 
> trees for placement along the Oklahoma River. Various options for the grove 
> location are under review at this time.

----------


## shawnw

why don't we do this sort of thing more often (plant mature trees en mass)?

----------


## Pete

^

We've done it some...  There was a big effort north of the airport recently.

I think it's a matter of having miles and miles of areas to cover.  So much so that even when it's done it's hardly noticed.

----------


## ljbab728

Calling it a "grove" makes it sound like it will only be in one location.  Of course, that is better than nothing.

----------


## BBatesokc

The wife and I picked up our season Riversport Adventure Passes today - actually, they were 'Extreme' Adventure Passes (includes the new zip line for $100/ea.).

We spent a little over two hours there this evening and had a great time. Wasn't busy at all and got to do everything multiple times.

I really think a season pass is the way to go. A single turn on the hipline is $20 or $50 for unlimited one day use. For $100 you can go whenever you want ands stay as long or as little as you want.

My favorites were the zipline, the slide and the multiple rock wall climbs.

The wife really liked the rock walls, the slide and this interactive game that was similar to SIMON.

We didn't do the bike or kayak rentals, but plan on doing so soon.

If you have kids (or are just young at heart) this is a can't miss.

----------


## ljbab728

> The wife and I picked up our season Riversport Adventure Passes today - actually, they were 'Extreme' Adventure Passes (includes the new zip line for $100/ea.).
> 
> We spent a little over two hours there this evening and had a great time. Wasn't busy at all and got to do everything multiple times.
> 
> I really think a season pass is the way to go. A single turn on the hipline is $20 or $50 for unlimited one day use. For $100 you can go whenever you want ands stay as long or as little as you want.
> 
> My favorites were the zipline, the slide and the multiple rock wall climbs.
> 
> The wife really liked the rock walls, the slide and this interactive game that was similar to SIMON.
> ...


Do you know if the pass will include the whitewater venue when it opens?  It does sound like that is a great value.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Do you know if the pass will include the whitewater venue when it opens?  It does sound like that is a great value.


If it does, I'm sure it will be a pretty significant price upgrade. If memory serves me, the pass was initially $75 - then it raised to $85. Now its $100 with the new zipline.

Won't have to worry about that though for at least a season or two.

----------


## BBatesokc

Another great thing.... the way the adventure area is laid out, parents or guests can come along for free if they want and watch up close and personal. Lots of picnic tables and even a few things to do for free (playground, SIMON game, etc.). Its not a 'everyone has to pay' to get anywhere near the par' sort of atmosphere. Also, all the employees (look to be college students), were very friendly and helpful.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> If it does, I'm sure it will be a pretty significant price upgrade. If memory serves me, the pass was initially $75 - then it raised to $85. Now its $100 with the new zipline.
> 
> Won't have to worry about that though for at least a season or two.


I'm betting once the whitewater river course is done that they'll have separate tier packages to justify various priorities. Someone may want to only pay so much to do certain things vs. the next person that may want a summer pass for whitewater and zipline but nothing else. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5

----------


## BBatesokc

> I'm betting once the whitewater river course is done that they'll have separate tier packages to justify various priorities. Someone may want to only pay so much to do certain things vs. the next person that may want a summer pass for whitewater and zipline but nothing else. 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


They already do that to a point. You can do a pass for a single attraction ($20 to just do the Zipline - pretty pricey if you ask me). Or, you can get an all inclusive pass for the day. Or, you can get a regular season pass for $85 or add the zipline for $100.

I hope the rafting isn't crazy expensive.

I really wanted do the fitness membership but its $50/month - which I thought was high considering I'd need to buy two.

----------


## Snowman

> I'm betting once the whitewater river course is done that they'll have separate tier packages to justify various priorities. Someone may want to only pay so much to do certain things vs. the next person that may want a summer pass for whitewater and zipline but nothing else. 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


They have less now than they did a couple years ago, after more things have opened, but they will probably keep adjusting their system over time.

----------


## ljbab728

This gives a comparison of the cost of the various passes offered in Charlotte.

Buy Online | U.S. National Whitewater Center

----------


## hoya

> This gives a comparison of the cost of the various passes offered in *Charlotte*.
> 
> Buy Online | U.S. National Whitewater Center


bchris02?  Is that you?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This is exciting!




> *The National Drag Boat Association calls the Oklahoma River one of the nation’s best venues for drag boat racing. It will bring racing back to the river in 2015, the 50th anniversary of the association, and it will make Oklahoma City its headquarters.*
> 
> The Oklahoma River has a natural wind block, and water levels and river flow are controlled by a low-water dam system. Support facilities, including the Chesapeake Tower, help support race operations and television production. Oklahoma City has been hosting drag boat races since 2004.
> 
> The association reports an average of 100 race teams from across the country compete, roaring down the River at 200 mph. The 2014 race was rescheduled for 2015, and races will be scheduled for Austin, Dallas, St. Louis and Tulsa.
> 
> - Drag boats will race on the Oklahoma River in 2015

----------


## bradh

A natural wind block....that all but essentially cancelled I think the last two events (maybe one, can't remember).  I don't recall if it was the last or time before last that it was so incredibly windy all weekend they barely raced. 

That said, I enjoy releasing my inner redneck and going to these.

----------


## gurantula35

sheesh, 200 mph on a river!!!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Retiny

----------


## Dustin

What was happening at the river tonight?  Anyone know?  There was a big gathering of people with tents and booths and there was a big sign that lit up and said 'CURE'.

----------


## Snowman

> What was happening at the river tonight?  Anyone know?  There was a big gathering of people with tents and booths and there was a big sign that lit up and said 'CURE'.


I know they were screening a film, not sure if there was anything else

----------


## ljbab728

> bchris02?  Is that you?


LOL, don't hang that on me.  It was just the only place to show a comparable area with prices.

----------


## BBatesokc

I know they were planning on showing Despicable Me 2 outside, but don't know if that happened last night or not.

I was there with my wife after work, but we were just doing the Adventuresport but did notice all the people next door.

One really cool thing is it appears Adventuresport is adding a couple of a really cool inflatables to the mix. One I was told is the largest inflatable water slide in the US. They were inflating it as we were leaving. I saw two other deflated inflatables in other areas.

Here's a collage from our visit yesterday.....


hosting images

We try and go every couple of days and wear our heart rate monitors and treat it as a fun workout. I love (and hate) that every time we go its pretty empty - as in more staff than visitors.

----------


## BBatesokc

Had a bit of a disappointment on my last visit to the Okla. River Development. Our Riversport Adventure pass covers bicycle rentals along the river - to be checked out at the Chesapeake Boathouse. Went the other day and was told that they actually only have had just 2 rental bikes so far this season. Yes, that's TWO bikes total. They said they had a few other bikes but that schlegel bicycles is supposed to be maintaining them but so far this season they have not and they don't know when they'll ever get around to it.

That was a fairly big disappointment as one of our deciding factors in getting the pass was the thought it would keep us from having to haul bikes downtown and we could simply use theirs. Also, of the two bikes they had, neither would fit my wife (bikes were too tall). 

Same goes for the Subaru Momentum Pump Track at the RiverSport Adventure area. The staff member said they were down to only one bike that was truly operable as the others either had non-working brakes or the seat would not stay straight.

----------


## shawnw

not that it helps with the track, but what's up withe spokies kiosk that's supposed to go at the boathouse, that would at least augment the rental situation...

----------


## BBatesokc

> not that it helps with the track, but what's up withe spokies kiosk that's supposed to go at the boathouse, that would at least augment the rental situation...


No idea about the Spokies - but that doesn't help those that pay $100/season or $50/day for what's supposed to be an all-inclusive pass.

Reminds me when car dealers advertise a really great price on a car - just to find out its literally just one single car in inventory.

----------


## BBatesokc

6/14/2014 Riversport Update: Good news, the Chesapeake Boathouse now has several bikes that are working and can be rented. Was told they got someone fixing all their bikes after receiving numerous complaints. 

On a negative note..... they still have a lot of staff communication issues to work out. Depending on who you ask you get different and often conflicting answers.

Example; This morning a group of us wanted to go kayak at the Stinchcomb Wildlife Refuge (included in the RiverSport pass). Called the only phone number for Riversport 405-552-4040 and was told they were launching kayaks at both the downtown river and Overholser locations and started at 7am.

We load up and drive from Edmond to Overholser. Once we get there the boathouse door is locked (even though they are supposed to be open) and when the girl working there does come open the door she says that are in fact NOT launching kayaks at that location because of wind (which according to an online search is only at 20 MPH). I said we had called just 30 minutes ago and were told they were launching kayaks. We got a shrug and were told we should next time call and transfer directly to that boathouse and ask (FYI, the extension is 4412).

So, we had to turn around and all go back home. Got home and decided to call to find out exactly what wind speed was acceptable. Called the extension 4 times and each time was sent directly to "The voicemail you are calling is full and cannot accept new voicemails, good bye" (or something to that effect). Called the main operator and they tried transferring me with the same result. 

Spoke to a manager on duty and she couldn't reach the Route 66 Boathouse either and she also assumed they were launching boats there this morning. She said she'd try to reach a staffer at the boathouse on their personal cell phone.

Like I've said, I really like the facilities they are building and the different activities that are being offered, but communication seems to be a big issue that can get frustrating very fast after you've spent hundreds of dollars on passes for yourself and family. Hopefully they get all the kinks worked out soon.

Another example of bad management/customer service. This has been happening for 2 weeks now.... call their main number 552-4040 and listen to the recorded operator. They tell you to push 1 for park locations and hours. When you do that (just like calling the Route 66 extension) you immediately get a recording telling you the voicemail you're calling is full! Why is there even a voicemail on the location and hours extension? Shouldn't it just be a recording giving you the address and hours of operation?

----------


## catcherinthewry

I went yesterday and took my son and one of his friends.  We did the zip line, the rumble drop, the slide, the rock climb, the rope course and the kayaks.  We had a great time.  My only complaint was that I thought $50 was a little steep for one day.

----------


## Snowman

> 6/14/2014 Riversport Update: Good news, the Chesapeake Boathouse now has several bikes that are working and can be rented. Was told they got someone fixing all their bikes after receiving numerous complaints. 
> 
> On a negative note..... they still have a lot of staff communication issues to work out. Depending on who you ask you get different and often conflicting answers.
> 
> Example; This morning a group of us wanted to go kayak at the Stinchcomb Wildlife Refuge (included in the RiverSport pass). Called the only phone number for Riversport 405-552-4040 and was told they were launching kayaks at both the downtown river and Overholser locations and started at 7am.
> 
> We load up and drive from Edmond to Overholser. Once we get there the boathouse door is locked (even though they are supposed to be open) and when the girl working there does come open the door she says that are in fact NOT launching kayaks at that location because of wind (which according to an online search is only at 20 MPH). I said we had called just 30 minutes ago and were told they were launching kayaks. We got a shrug and were told we should next time call and transfer directly to that boathouse and ask (FYI, the extension is 4412).
> 
> So, we had to turn around and all go back home. Got home and decided to call to find out exactly what wind speed was acceptable. Called the extension 4 times and each time was sent directly to "The voicemail you are calling is full and cannot accept new voicemails, good bye" (or something to that effect). Called the main operator and they tried transferring me with the same result. 
> ...


There customer service is one of the biggest things they need to improve, especially since they keep prices at this level. If you are just getting recreational kayaks then 20 mph does not sound that bad, if you are getting mid to higher end sprint kayaks I could see that being too high since they are unstable to begin with.




> I went yesterday and took my son and one of his friends. We did the zip line, the rumble drop, the slide, the rock climb, the rope course and the kayaks. We had a great time. My only complaint was that I thought $50 was a little steep for one day.


They still seem to be trying to figure out what they want to do on prices, they definitely tend to charge high when something new comes out, in the past it has dropped afterward. The membership plans have also not has a lot of long term consistency either.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I went yesterday and took my son and one of his friends.  We did the zip line, the rumble drop, the slide, the rock climb, the rope course and the kayaks.  We had a great time.  My only complaint was that I thought $50 was a little steep for one day.


I 100% agree. This was actually our deciding factor in buying season passes. We knew we'd enjoy going more than twice, so the best bargain was a pass.

However, if you didn't think you'd go often - or if you're just passing through - its pretty pricey at all levels below a season pass.

Watched a young couple on a date show up to zip line. I could tell the guy hadn't called ahead and he about fell over when they told him it was $20 for each of them to zipline JUST ONCE. I don't think he planned on spending $40 for a few minutes of recreation before/after a dinner/movie date.

Regardless, if they can get the communication and consistency worked out, its a great facility.

----------


## catcherinthewry

The season pass is definitely the way to go, but I knew this would be a one time thing for me.  The help on the zip line/rope course was very good.  They had too many people, if anything.

----------


## Snowman

> The season pass is definitely the way to go, but I knew this would be a one time thing for me.  The help on the zip line/rope course was very good.  They had too many people, if anything.


I would clarify on customer service, every issue I have ever had/seen/heard was the sort of things handled at the reception desks. Knowing about what is offered in plans (several time I have seen the staff give wrong answers over promising, especially bad at services only offered at boathouses with unique services they never work at), for at least from when I joined to at least a year later they had a service listed that you would receive on the membership contract but was at the time still just something they were hoping to offer in a couple years, also on multiple occasions people being told they would be allowed to do something when in the payed instruction sessions but then the people at the front desk having no idea so rejecting them on those promised items, poor response time, having no clue who's responsibility something is and not contacting a manager to make judgement call on when they do not know how to handle a situation (I think this one has gotten better).

----------


## Snowman

A UK rowing magazine did a feature on the river, the Boathouse Foundation and Devon Boathouse.

----------


## Laramie

Tulsa's Arkansas River pedestrian bridge also serves as a fishing pier.  _Could this work on the Oklahoma River where there is an abandoned train (trestles) bridge between Exchange & Western Avenues?_

   Pics of the pedestrian bridge and fishing pier in the Tulsa River Parks on the Arkansas River.
There is an abandoned trestles bridge on the Oklahoma River between Western Avenue and Exchange Avenue which could be converted into a fishing pier much like the one in Tulsa.  How about beautifying this area with a pedestrian bridge and fishing pier (retrofitted) using the abandoned train (trestles) bridge?  

Does anyone know if there is a development plan for this area?

 
Abandoned train trestle bridge (on the Oklahoma River
between Western & Exchange Avenues) looks much like these pics above.
You can enter this area from  south end of  Exchange Avenue Bridge turn onto 11th and head east.  This bridge is just north of Boardman at 1135 S McKinley Ave; also the area where there use to be a bike park just west of Western Avenue.  The old bike (dirt area) could be paved and used for parking.

Thoughts, suggestions (?)

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## shawnw

If there were fish?

(I know there probably are, but they don't "stock" it right?)

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I imagine it would be difficult to stock considering how often the river is drained.

----------


## Laramie

> If there were fish?
> 
> (I know there probably are, but they don't "stock" it right?)


Now with the dams at Western & May Avenues; you would think they could keep a good supply of fish stocked between that area.




> I imagine it would be difficult to stock considering how often the river is drained.


Thanks, completely forgot about the river being drained.


*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## Dustin

OKC whitewater project bids come in high | News OK

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Only 3 bids?!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

OKC whitewater project bids come in high | News OK

----------


## warreng88

Not banking on it: Little development planned along Oklahoma River for now

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	June 23, 2016

OKLAHOMA CITY  Commercial development along the Oklahoma River is done on a case-by-case basis, said Pat Downes, development director at the Oklahoma City Riverfront Development Authority.

The city does not actively market its property or its holdings for commercial development, Downes said.

He said the city has more than 4,000 acres from Lake Overholser to NE 50th Street and Air Depot Boulevard. But only about 7 percent of that land is suitable for intense economic development.

When a developer approaches the city about land use, the company is required to create a positive economic effect such as hiring a certain number of people at a good salary. Previous development projects along the river include the American Indian Cultural Center and Museum, the Dell campus, and the Wheeler District. AICCM construction started in 2006 and work stopped in 2012. Dell opened in 2004. The Wheeler District plan was heard at the Planning Commission in June, and construction will start in 2017.

Part of the activity along the downtown portion of the river is from people on the river trails. But the trail system does not connect to one of the closest districts, Stockyards City.

That could change with the citys new Bike Walk OKC cycling and walking master plan. The existing bike and walk plan hasnt been updated in 19 years.

Associate planners John Tankard and Matt Sandidge are working on the Bike Walk OKC plan.

Anywhere there is an opportunity for connection, that is being addressed, Tankard said.

Parks and Recreation Public Information Officer Jennifer McClintock said the plan needed to be updated because the city has changed since 1997. She said some areas that were identified as viable trail locations wont work anymore.

Tankard said the Bike Walk OKC plan is proposing more than 75 miles of trails and hundreds of miles in bicycle lanes. The MAPS 3 sidewalk effort will continue, with a greater emphasis on neighborhoods, he said.

The projects would be funded by bond sale initiatives or future MAPS funding.

Were working on a complete bicycle network that works for people of all abilities, he said.

The new master plan could be approved by the City Council later this fall. It has been heard by the Planning Commission, the traffic commission and the council.

The response has been overwhelmingly positive, he said.

While other trails are being discussed, the city hasnt found the funding for its signage package along existing trails. The entire package is about $2 million. The signs include gateway signs, informational kiosks, directional and regulatory signage, the now-completed West River Trail and the Interstate 44 trail.

McClintock said the city is seeking private donors or sponsors for the sign money. The city would have to approve the sponsorship before a corporate name could go on a sign.

She said getting water stops to the trails is also a challenge.

We put water fountains where they are really heavily populated so they get a lot of use, she said. If you dont have a lot of people using (a fountain) on a regular basis, you get a lot of stale water in the line and you have to flush it out.

But the river area is just on the verge of seeing development, said Cathy OConnor, executive director of the Alliance for Economic Development of Oklahoma City. The Scenic River Overlay Design District includes six sub-districts along the Oklahoma River corridor between S. Meridian Avenue and S. Eastern Avenue.

As the area develops and we get the boulevard completed, I think well see more and more interest down there, OConnor said.

----------


## AP

> *John Tankard* and Matt Sandidge are working on the Bike Walk OKC plan.
> 
> “Anywhere there is an opportunity for connection, that is being addressed,” Tankard said.


S/o to Carless in OKC!

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'm waiting for something at the intersection of SW 15th and Portland (Riverport Development) to happen. That's a nice tract of land for commercial development

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://journalrecord.com/2016/10/12/...l-estate/?ep=1

----------


## Plutonic Panda

On a side note, I would really like to see the Oklahoma River edges be completely redone. Ger ride of those large ugly white stones and add something more natural. By the Wheeler District I wouldn't mind for a vertical wall like this

 

perhaps with a different material but would it be possible to have something more natural along the banks for a retaining wall?

----------


## dankrutka

Honest question, how is a retaining wall more "natural"?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Honest question, how is a retaining wall more "natural"?


The retaining wall would be along Wheeler District and the boathouse district to create a more urban feel. However I'm talking about rest of the river with no retaining wall or perhaps some kind of red rock along the river.

----------


## mugofbeer

I believe I have read the rocks are a great absorber of wave action for the rowers.  perhapd a catilevered boardwalk over the rocks for hiking/ biking to hide them yet bring crowds closer

----------


## Snowman

> I believe I have read the rocks are a great absorber of wave action for the rowers.  perhapd a catilevered boardwalk over the rocks for hiking/ biking to hide them yet bring crowds closer


OKCBF have even specifically mentioned that the current rip-rap is the ideal material for their purposes. That a strait 2000+ meter section lined with rocks, wide enough for 7 lanes and no current was an amazing gift by the Army Corp and the MAPS project that they never envisioned but other places have spent a fortune to build. 

Something similar to what you are describing was done at the boathouses 'boardwalk' though without real cantilevering, which is going to make maintaining it a lot more expensive and prone to increase risk of damage by flood current after heavy storms.

----------


## warreng88

> http://journalrecord.com/2016/10/12/...l-estate/?ep=1


OCCHD pursues mixed-use health center on Oklahoma River

By: Brian Brus  The Journal Record	October 12, 2016

OKLAHOMA CITY – The north shore of the Oklahoma River near downtown is about to get the first major element in its face-lift, backed by $1.5 million in tax increment finance district funds.

The Oklahoma City/County Health Department asked the City Council this week for the allocation to help develop a $3.8 million mixed-use health center at 420 SW 10th St. The request was unanimously approved with little discussion other than council members’ praise for the project.

Councilwoman Meg Salyer said the Riverside Project – a more formal name has not yet been chosen – was badly needed in the area. According to the city’s Downtown Development Framework guidance document, the landscape between the river and Interstate 40 and between Shields Boulevard and Western Avenue is a patchwork of older residences, industrial sites and large amounts of vacant land.

The city’s Planning Department confirmed Wednesday the only other proposal for developing the area came from the Neighborhood Services Organization about two years ago.

Bob Jamison, senior deputy director of the Health Department, said plans call for 12,500 square feet of mixed-use offices, clinical services and community recreation space. The site is in the 73109 ZIP code, which has some of the worst health indicators in the city, he said. Non-clinical services will include walking trails adjacent to the new MAPS 3 central park as well as smoking cessation, prenatal care and diabetes prevention programs.

Jamison said the department developed the plan with input from several partners: Regional Food Bank, OU Physicians, and the Latino Development Community Agency. He said Wednesday a memorandum of understanding with LDCA regarding a long-term lease of the building was still being worked out and that the parties were not ready yet for a public statement. That document is expected to be finished before the end of October.

City Economic Development Project Manager Brent Bryant said the Health Department submitted its proposal in April. That was reviewed with a recommendation to the city manager before being passed to the Metropolitan Area Projects TIF review committee. The concept clearly fits the intended development, he said.

A TIF district is a mechanism that allows the municipal government to tap into projected future ad valorem and sales tax revenue to pay for infrastructure improvements now. The districts typically target blighted areas that would be difficult to develop without the improvements. The riverside health site falls within the Downtown/MAPS Economic Development Project Plan TIF District.

----------


## dankrutka

What do they mean by "mixed-use" for this project?

----------


## warreng88

> What do they mean by "mixed-use" for this project?


"12,500 square feet of mixed-use offices, clinical services and community recreation space" sounds like anything can be construed as "mixed-use".

----------


## Pete

> "12,500 square feet of mixed-use offices, clinical services and community recreation space" sounds like anything can be construed as "mixed-use".


Like the bar that claims they have both kinds of music:  Country *and* Western.

----------


## dcsooner

> Like the bar that claims they have both kinds of music:  Country *and* Western.


I am using that line, too funny  :Wink:

----------


## warreng88

I know this is an old thread, but since there has always been talk of residential on the river, I came across this in the UrbanLand magazine and wanted to throw it out there.

*https://www.dezeen.com/2019/01/14/th...vejle-denmark/*

----------


## ChrisHayes

One spot I'd like to see developed along the river is at Portland and SW 15th. There's been a sign up there for years, but still nothing going on.

----------


## shawnw

Ski OKC

https://oklahoman.com/article/567702...oklahoma-river

----------


## David

On one hand, cool!, but on the other, yay another thing at the river for the city to subsidize.

----------


## Pete

> Ski OKC
> 
> https://oklahoman.com/article/567702...oklahoma-river


That 'article' was completely lifted from a press release without attribution.

Incredibly unethical.

Compare to the press release here:  https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...09#post1147609

----------


## SouthOfTheVillage

Seems the City is hellbent on throwing good money after bad in this “district.”

----------


## dankrutka

> Seems the City is hellbent on throwing good money after bad in this district.


And they really should focus their energy on encouraging private mixed use development in the area to liven it up. It's just such a dead area much of the time. I think a hotel and apartments with some ground level space that maybe could entice the kayak shop over on Classen(?) to move there.

----------


## shawnw

You have parts that seem to always have people at it, for example the pump track, always a bunch of kids riding the track or the dirt hills. But those are the revenue generating kinds of visitors....

----------

